# FiiO BTA30，Hi-Fi desktop bluetooth receiver&transmitter，RCA/Optical/Coaxial interface



## Kean FiiO

We are developing a *multifunctional hifi bluetooth product* for desktop, which can be used with your desktop headphone amp, old-version amplifier or active speakers. 
You can enjoy high-quality listening experience through Bluetooth connection with mobile phones and music players. In addition, BTA30 has independent DAC and Bluetooth transmitting function, you can use it to connect TV with Bluetooth headset.
Here are some features and configuration introductions. 





*BTA30 has three working modes:*
Mode 1- BT RX: High-quality LDAC and aptX-HD Bluetooth receiver, then connected to the power amplifier, headphone amplifier or active speaker through RCA / Optical / Coaxial 
Mode 2 - DAC :  High-performance DAC equipment, support Optical / Coaxial digital input to RCA analog output, connect to old-version amplifier or active speakers 
Mode 3- BT TX: High-quality, long-range Bluetooth transmission, converted to Bluetooth transmission through  Optical / Coaxia, connect headphones to enjoy music





*Main configuration* 
1，24bit audio core - CSR8675，BT5.0 
2，additional digital audio&clock processor-FPGA 
3，AKM AK4490 High performance DAC chip(TBD)
4，Sound-plus OP AMP OPA1662
5，External antenna for longer transmission distance 
6，APP control for more audio settings

In fact, there are already similar products on the market, and the BTA30 being planned will have differences in functions and configurations. In order to make a more suitable product, please give us your feedback.


----------



## Kean FiiO

We have enough experience in Bluetooth development, so the progress will be faster. Next, I will frequently update the product block diagrams and specifications. Please pay attention to post updates.


----------



## Ab10

USB Type C port for power only?
Knob is for volume control for the unit?


----------



## sensenonno

fiio, is k7 still in development?


----------



## Kean FiiO

Ab10 said:


> USB Type C port for power only?
> Knob is for volume control for the unit?


Thank you for your attention.
Yes, just as you mentioned，BTA30 is designed for desktop use，so it powered by USB C and has no battery inside.
The analog output level can be adjusted by the volume knob，this will be more convenient with some active speakers, because their volume knobs are on the back panel.
In addition，you can fix the output level to maximum through APP settings.


----------



## Kean FiiO

sensenonno said:


> fiio, is k7 still in development?


 It is amazing to hear you know  K7 project plan
Yes we will restart K7 after fully evaluating the new THX module. Next week, I will start a new post to discuss.


----------



## Kean FiiO

Here is a preliminary block diagram of BTA30. 
In order to improve the audio quality, especially the quality of the SPDIF interface, our engineer added an FPGA as a digital audio processor. 
Som, the sampling rate of SPDIF output will up to 192k


----------



## caprimulgus

Any chance of AptX-LL support? And will TX have the same codec support as RX?


----------



## Kean FiiO

caprimulgus said:


> Any chance of AptX-LL support? And will TX have the same codec support as RX?


Yes，we can  support aptX-LL in Bluetooth TX mode. Regarding other formats, we are still evaluating, because CSR8675 has no enough program space for all formats.
Up to now, we have finished the following formats：
RX mode：SBC, LDAC，AAC，aptX，aptX-HD（or aptX-LL）
TX mode：SBC, LDAC, aptX，aptX-LL
Please write down the format you need for each work mode


----------



## xLoud

K7 looks interesting


----------



## cleg

it definitely needs USB audio support


----------



## Kean FiiO

cleg said:


> it definitely needs USB audio support


sue, it can transmit USB AUDIO via Bluetooth when connected to computer


----------



## Ithilstone

Looks promising - what I am currently looking for is PC >usb>BT TX LDAC to use with Ananda BT and Mobius - so BTA30  would be a bit of overkill but depending on price i might just wait a bit longer 
SO 2 quick questions - when it is planned for a release and do you have a price in mind?


----------



## Kean FiiO

Ithilstone said:


> Looks promising - what I am currently looking for is PC >usb>BT TX LDAC to use with Ananda BT and Mobius - so BTA30  would be a bit of overkill but depending on price i might just wait a bit longer
> SO 2 quick questions - when it is planned for a release and do you have a price in mind?


The idea is great.
However, we have only completed the aptX-HD transmit when USB audio connect. It is not entirely certain whether the LDAC can be achieved. We will continue to try that.
If anything goes well, we will sell it in July, and the price is about $100, maybe lower


----------



## Kean FiiO

xLoud said:


> K7 looks interesting


haha
we can discuss K7 through my new post this weekend


----------



## caprimulgus (Mar 4, 2020)

Kean FiiO said:


> RX mode：SBC, LDAC，AAC，aptX，aptX-HD（or aptX-LL）
> TX mode：SBC, LDAC, aptX，aptX-LL



RX mode: I’m happy with what you have. If you can do BOTH aptX-HD and AptX-LL, that would be best - but I think AptX-LL is more important for TX mode, so would prefer AptX-HD on RX mode, if I had to choose. (More likely to use AptX-LL for TX to headphones for movies/gaming use.)

TX mode: If you can squeeze AptX-HD in as well, that would be great! But otherwise, I think you have a good mix: SBC & AptX for compatibility, LDAC for high quality, and AptX-LL for low latency.

So I would keep it as is (with AptX-HD instead of LL on RX mode) but add these if possible (in this order):
1. Dual-Link AptX-LL (TX) - see below!
2. AptX-HD (TX)
3. AptX-LL (RX)
4. AAC (TX)

That is my opinion. 

Even better: if it can support dual-link TX (especially AptX-LL) for connecting two headphones for movie watching! That would make it perfect for me!


----------



## Ithilstone

Kean FiiO said:


> The idea is great.
> However, we have only completed the aptX-HD transmit when USB audio connect. It is not entirely certain whether the LDAC can be achieved. We will continue to try that.
> If anything goes well, we will sell it in July, and the price is about $100, maybe lower



Hmm price point wise it would be ideal - time wise, July is a bit late but manageable - Lack of LDAC in TX mode would be very disappointing... 

Can you suggest another FIIO product for now that can do PC >usb>BT TX LDAC?
I was looking into M5 some time ago but was only told that it "might" offer BT over USB with a future FW update - did that happened or will it soon?


----------



## Kean FiiO

caprimulgus said:


> RX mode: I’m happy with what you have. If you can do BOTH aptX-HD and AptX-LL, that would be best - but I think AptX-LL is more important for TX mode, so would prefer AptX-HD on RX mode, if I had to choose. (More likely to use AptX-LL for TX to headphones for movies/gaming use.)
> 
> TX mode: If you can squeeze AptX-HD in as well, that would be great! But otherwise, I think you have a good mix: SBC & AptX for compatibility, LDAC for high quality, and AptX-LL for low latency.
> 
> ...


Agree with your point of view.
In fact, we also want to add more Bluetooth format support in RX, TX mode. Just because of the limited program space, we have to make some choices.

In TX mode，it can support dual-link aptX-LL when the connecting two headphones support aptX-LL both.


----------



## Kean FiiO

Ithilstone said:


> Hmm price point wise it would be ideal - time wise, July is a bit late but manageable - Lack of LDAC in TX mode would be very disappointing...
> 
> Can you suggest another FIIO product for now that can do PC >usb>BT TX LDAC?
> I was looking into M5 some time ago but was only told that it "might" offer BT over USB with a future FW update - did that happened or will it soon?


M5 can not support Bluetooth TX over USB，but M6/7/9 support this function. You can try it. Thank you.


----------



## johnston21

Can you add a 3.5mm audio
input?


----------



## cleg

johnston21 said:


> Can you add a 3.5mm audio
> input?



That would be a great feature, but I suspect it can be too complicated and will increase the price if done properly, as it will require adding ADC


----------



## Kean FiiO

cleg said:


> That would be a great feature, but I suspect it can be too complicated and will increase the price if done properly, as it will require adding ADC


You mean 3.5mm audio input and then Bluetooth transmitt it？


----------



## johnston21 (Mar 6, 2020)

Yes, exactly, for non-BT TV can be sent to True Wireless IEMs.

Is the antenna mount SMA or TNC?


----------



## Kean FiiO

johnston21 said:


> Yes, exactly, for non-BT TV can be sent to True Wireless IEMs.
> 
> Is the antenna mount SMA or TNC?


You can use BTA30's SPDIF input for Bluetooth transmit to your wireless IEMs， when connecting with TV.
BTW， the antenna interface is SMA for batter signal quality and long distance.
Thank you


----------



## caprimulgus (Mar 6, 2020)

Kean FiiO said:


> You mean 3.5mm audio input and then Bluetooth transmitt it？



Yeah, analog input (3.5mm or RCA) would make it a pretty neat all-in-one hub for pretty much any audio.

As above, dunno how much trouble it would be to add - but would be a nice addition! 



Kean FiiO said:


> You can use BTA30's SPDIF input for Bluetooth transmit to your wireless IEMs， when connecting with TV.



Depends on the TV. 

Would be nice just to have the option, just for any analog sources, like a record player, etc. (More of a ”nice to have”, I guess)


----------



## Kean FiiO

caprimulgus said:


> Yeah, analog input (3.5mm or RCA) would make it a pretty neat all-in-one hub for pretty much any audio.
> 
> As above, dunno how much trouble it would be to add - but would be a nice addition!
> 
> ...


I think I did know your idea  
We will consider the analog input for Bluetooth TX，That will bring more convenience to customers


----------



## johnston21 (Mar 6, 2020)

Yes, 3.5mm analog input, BT TX,

Hurry Please!


----------



## Kean FiiO

johnston21 said:


> Yes, 3.5mm analog input, BT TX,
> 
> Hurry Please!


Got it, we will evaluate, I will release the possibility of adding 3.5mm interface next week.
However, it is certain that the sound quality of the 3.5mm input will not be good as SPDIF.


----------



## caprimulgus

Kean FiiO said:


> Got it, we will evaluate, I will release the possibility of adding 3.5mm interface next week.
> However, it is certain that the sound quality of the 3.5mm input will not be good as SPDIF.



I would be happy with that! SPDIF for quality, 3.5mm just as a fallback, so not expecting premium performance over 3.5mm - acceptable quality is fine, as it’s more for the convenience!


----------



## johnston21

Please  consider a hi-gain antenna. Can’t imagine it would increase the cost that much.


----------



## caprimulgus

Any news to share on BTA30? 



johnston21 said:


> Please  consider a hi-gain antenna.



Yeah strong antenna is good! 

Is there any details about the BT range we can expect from the BTA30?

Can't wait to pair this with my BTR5 & UTWS1! (Maybe I will buy LC-BT2 as well, just for fun!)


----------



## johnston21

Fii0, are you still on-target for a July release on the BTA30?


----------



## FiiO

johnston21 said:


> Fii0, are you still on-target for a July release on the BTA30?


Hi,

The released time may have delay. Stay tuned!

Best regards


----------



## WretchedToad

Hi,

Will there be a button to switch codecs in the TX mode. It would be handy for me to be able to switch between LDAC for listening to music, then switch to Atpx-LL for video.

Many thanks


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Would love a strict USB transmitter with LDAC/Aptx HD/LL, maybe I'll buy this anyway if you figure out LDAC transmission since there's no other option available.


----------



## Ynot1

I take desirable usb to mean that you can use a usb otg dongle to connect external dacs. This product begs the questions why so many recent daps and dac/amps not support optical.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Is it possible to make a transmitter with qualcomm QCC5100 chipset yet? I'd love to finally have APTX adaptive on my PC :/


----------



## zalitis

Can I connect it straight to TV via Coaxial and use it with 1000xm3 through LDAC for watching video? Or there will be audio/video desynchronisation? Thanks


----------



## Fawzay

I have been using Shanling M0 as a transmitter and finally this has surfaced and i will definitely going to grab this and also a good competitor against the Ifi Zen blue in term of it's receiver mode. Any idea when this will be launched roughly?


----------



## FiiO

zalitis said:


> Can I connect it straight to TV via Coaxial and use it with 1000xm3 through LDAC for watching video? Or there will be audio/video desynchronisation? Thanks


Dear user,

The exact functionality has not yet been finalized. We will report your feedback to the engineer for assessing.

Best regards


----------



## DanielMl

Hello.  Bta30 will be able to charge from the car's 12v socket via the USB port?


----------



## Kean FiiO

DanielMl said:


> Hello.  Bta30 will be able to charge from the car's 12v socket via the USB port?


Sure, if you have a car power adapter, because BTA30 is powered by 5V input. 
Please note，BTA30 has no battery inside.


----------



## Kean FiiO

Ynot1 said:


> I take desirable usb to mean that you can use a usb otg dongle to connect external dacs. This product begs the questions why so many recent daps and dac/amps not support optical.


FiiO K3, the desktop USB DAC&Headphone amplifier can support optical output：
https://fiio.com/k3


----------



## DanielMl

Kean FiiO said:


> Sure, if you have a car power adapter, because BTA30 is powered by 5V input.
> Please note，BTA30 has no battery inside.




Hi Kean Fiilo.
I understand that the 5v and 2.1amp output from the adapter will not damage the bta30


----------



## Kean FiiO

DanielMl said:


> Hi Kean Fiilo.
> I understand that the 5v and 2.1amp output from the adapter will not damage the bta30


This combination has no problem, because 5V is a universal power supply


----------



## johnston21 (Aug 7, 2020)

Please provide an update on the anticipated availability date.


----------



## robbiemck

Update please!


----------



## Lockheed7 (Aug 22, 2020)

According to FiiOs feedback in a Facebook message, they are planning to release it next month.


----------



## johnston21

Hi Fii0,

Was the BTA30 model shown at CHIE Guangzhou 2020 the production (final) version? It appears that a 3.5mm input did not make the design.

Also, any update on the release date?


----------



## FiiO

johnston21 said:


> Hi Fii0,
> 
> Was the BTA30 model shown at CHIE Guangzhou 2020 the production (final) version? It appears that a 3.5mm input did not make the design.
> 
> Also, any update on the release date?


Dear user,

Yes, and it will be available at the end of this month if everything goes well.

Best regards


----------



## johnston21

AVShop.ca is now listing the BTA30, though not yet in-stock.


----------



## Fawzay

Its official guys! 😊
https://www.fiio.com/BTA30


----------



## FiiO (Oct 30, 2020)

The BTA30 is now available in our Aliexpress store for the price 89.99USD.

Product quantity is limited, first come first served!!!    

*Buy now:* https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001677949000.html

For more information about BTA30, you could go to: https://www.fiio.com/bta30

Technical support for BTA30: https://www.fiio.com/bta30_faq


----------



## Fawzay

@FiiO When will it be fully available through the international market though?


----------



## johnston21 (Oct 30, 2020)

aptX-HD and aptx-LL, nice!
The Fii0 website mentions USB Digital input. Cool, though the source would be powering it.


----------



## Lockheed7

I'm very glad, that finally I can buy it, however I wanted to use this* for my computer with LDAC headphone and speaker*, and I just saw this in the description:



FiiO, what is the reason of this? No Windows support for LDAC?
Could this be eliminated by a future firmware update?
Please make a solution for this, I have been waiting for this product since summer.

Many thanks!


----------



## johnston21 (Oct 30, 2020)

It still supports 2 Bluetooth output connections (at the same time).

_First, complete the connection to the 1st device, and then press the PAIR button for 3s to enter the pairing state again. At this time, connect it to the 2nd one. When the connection is finished, reboot the BTA30, so it can reconnect to the 2 devices automatically.

Notices:
--The connection can be completed only if the 2 devices are in the pairing state.
--Under RX/TX mode in LDAC and aptX LL codecs, the BTA30 is not supported to be connected to 2 devices at the same time._


----------



## caprimulgus

johnston21 said:


> _--Under RX/TX mode in LDAC and aptX LL codecs, the BTA30 is not supported to be connected to 2 devices at the same time._



Damn! 



Kean FiiO said:


> In TX mode，it can support dual-link aptX-LL when the connecting two headphones support aptX-LL both.



What happened to this, Fiio?

Is this something that could potentially be reinstated on a software / firmware level?


----------



## mikaell

Hi @FiiO 

If the unit is plugged in to my computer via USB, can it output the digital signal via Coax to another device?

Thanks!


----------



## Ab10

Great Device - Absolutely sold in the feature that volume knob can control the output level of the line out, I need this thing badly - Want to go for Topping DX3 pro but this one does the job for my requirements much less price.

Only thing is missing IR Remote Control....Please send it to 'Fiio co in' Can't buy from your AE store, As my country is in War with yours.


----------



## noobandroid

oh geez i wonder if there will be complications if i import from aliexpress to malaysia
maybe


----------



## nikobland

I’ve been searching for a way to transmit my record player output via ldac, and thought I had found the grail here, but I think not, sadly.
Is there another FiiO product that does the job, that is not a DAP?
Thanks!


----------



## Tano

Well I just bought this to use it with my Tv mostly. Looking forward to use it and tell you if it's worth it.


----------



## nikobland

Tano said:


> Well I just bought this to use it with my Tv mostly. Looking forward to use it and tell you if it's worth it.


Thanks @Tano 
I think I will try and get hold of one for the TV Box I have too come to think of it.
Look forward to reading your impressions!


----------



## Tano

nikobland said:


> Thanks @Tano
> I think I will try and get hold of one for the TV Box I have too come to think of it.
> Look forward to reading your impressions!


Thanks, will do. It should be here in 3 weeks or so. 
I think it can be a great purchase for the price, I've been lookin for ages for a product with those capabilities, only downside is the No LDAC transmitting while used as USB DAC, but still looks like a very versatile product.


----------



## noobandroid

Tano said:


> Thanks, will do. It should be here in 3 weeks or so.
> I think it can be a great purchase for the price, I've been lookin for ages for a product with those capabilities, only downside is the No LDAC transmitting while used as USB DAC, but still looks like a very versatile product.


i might get one to use with optical on pc, most boards have optics put nowadays i think

my pc is at least 8 years old and still has optical


----------



## FiiO

Fawzay said:


> @FiiO When will it be fully available through the international market though?



Dear friend,

Thanks for the interest. 

At the end of December.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

mikaell said:


> Hi @FiiO
> 
> If the unit is plugged in to my computer via USB, can it output the digital signal via Coax to another device?
> 
> Thanks!


Dear friend,

Yes.

Best regards


----------



## mikaell

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> Yes.



That's great to know. What's the best way to order one in the UK?


----------



## Tano

mikaell said:


> That's great to know. What's the best way to order one in the UK?


The best option at the moment is ordering it on AliExpress in the official store.


----------



## caprimulgus

Hi @FiiO 

Can you please confirm:

Is dual-link AptX-LL with two AptX-LL headphones something that could be implemented in firmware in future? (You previously stated that the BTA 30 WOULD have this capability)
Is LDAC transmission when using USB-C audio input something that could be implemented in firmware in future?
Are either of these things being looked into?


----------



## Lockheed7

caprimulgus said:


> Hi @FiiO
> 
> Can you please confirm:
> 
> ...


They replied me for the 2nd point with:
"Yes you can USB input BTA30 and transmit Bluetooth signal, but LDAC format isn't included.
Because there is a common technical challenge on LDAC waiting to solved." 
"And is it possible you can solve it and add that feature later with a firmware update?" 
"Sorry I have no idea about it yet."
:/


----------



## FiiO (Nov 3, 2020)

Yes, the codec library provided by LDAC for the Bluetooth chip(CSR8675) does not support USB in currently. So the LDAC Bluetooth codec is not supported when using the BTA30 as USB DAC and transmit Bluetooth signal. We are also trying to communicate with Sony for this problem now. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

mikaell said:


> That's great to know. What's the best way to order one in the UK?


Dear user,

Or you could wait about 1-2 months to get one from the local seller in the UK.

Best regards


----------



## Strifeff7

FiiO said:


> Yes, the codec library provided by LDAC for the Bluetooth chip(CSR8675) does not support USB in currently. So the LDAC Bluetooth codec is not supported when using the BTA30 as USB DAC and transmit Bluetooth signal. We are also trying to communicate with Sony for this problem now.
> 
> Best regards


so the LDAC is only on receiver mode?

or can I do this ?
PC, usb to BTA30, bluetooth LDAC, fiio btr5, iem,


----------



## caprimulgus

FiiO said:


> Yes, the codec library provided by LDAC for the Bluetooth chip(CSR8675) does not support USB in currently. So the LDAC Bluetooth codec is not supported when using the BTA30 as USB DAC and transmit Bluetooth signal. We are also trying to communicate with Sony for this problem now.
> 
> Best regards



OK, so LDAC over USB is something you are actively trying to pursue? OK cool!

But what about dual-link AptX-LL - can you please respond to my other question about dual-link AptX-LL, and why it has been left out? (Dual-link AptX-LL is possible to implement, and you previously said that it would be - is there a reason this has changed?)


----------



## Kean FiiO

caprimulgus said:


> OK, so LDAC over USB is something you are actively trying to pursue? OK cool!
> 
> But what about dual-link AptX-LL - can you please respond to my other question about dual-link AptX-LL, and why it has been left out? (Dual-link AptX-LL is possible to implement, and you previously said that it would be - is there a reason this has changed?)


Thank you for your attention and feedback for BTA30. 
In order to make BTA30 more functional and cover more usage scenarios, we have tried our best to adjust hardware and software architecture . For this reason, it also led to serious delays in the project. Until it goes on the market, we are still optimizing the design to obtain more stable functions. 
However, due to the limitation of chip resources, it is impossible to take care of every function. In the end, only most usage scenarios or requirement can be taken into account.
For example,  LDAC LIB can support I2S format only, such as transmit from DSP through S/PDIF interface .  It's a pity that BTA30's USB DAC decoded and transmit by CSR8675 itself！
We suggest customersl connect computer's optical interface to achieve LDAC transmission, which can achieve high-quality transmission and better compatibility than 48k/16bit.
Please refer to the following diagram about the signal path. 





Regarding aptX LL cannot be dual-linked, there is not enough ROM space to support this function after implementing bidirectional LDAC, aptX, aptX HD and APP control.

Although the BTA30 is not the most perfect, it is still the most functional and powerful among similar products. The features can match the user's general requirements.
Of course, we will collect your feedback, and try to achieve more situation needs in the next generation or high level products.
Thank you.


----------



## Strifeff7

Kean FiiO said:


> Thank you for your attention and feedback for BTA30.
> In order to make BTA30 more functional and cover more usage scenarios, we have tried our best to adjust hardware and software architecture . For this reason, it also led to serious delays in the project. Until it goes on the market, we are still optimizing the design to obtain more stable functions.
> However, due to the limitation of chip resources, it is impossible to take care of every function. In the end, only most usage scenarios or requirement can be taken into account.
> For example,  LDAC LIB can support I2S format only, such as transmit from DSP through S/PDIF interface .  It's a pity that BTA30's USB DAC decoded and transmit by CSR8675 itself！
> ...


how to transmit LDAC from pc to bluetooth headphone?

PC optical - BTA30 - LDAC Bluetooth - Headphone

is this correct ?


----------



## Kean FiiO

Strifeff7 said:


> how to transmit LDAC from pc to bluetooth headphone?
> 
> PC optical - BTA30 - LDAC Bluetooth - Headphone
> 
> is this correct ?


Yes, you are correct. Great！


----------



## caprimulgus (Nov 3, 2020)

Kean FiiO said:


> Although the BTA30 is not the most perfect, it is still the most functional and powerful among similar products. The features can match the user's general requirements.
> Of course, we will collect your feedback, and try to achieve more situation needs in the next generation or high level products.



OK, thanks for your response.

It's a pity, because I think those two things are specific use cases that people would be hoping for this product. Namely, using as LDAC transmitter with computer over USB for those without optical output, and dual-link AptX-LL for watching movies with partner while baby sleeps, for example.

For me, especially the latter is the main use I would have for this device! I hope you consider for a future version!


----------



## Strifeff7

caprimulgus said:


> OK, thanks for your response.
> 
> It's a pity, because I think those two things are specific use cases that people would be hoping for this product. Namely, using as LDAC transmitter with computer over USB for those without optical output, and dual-link AptX-LL for watching movies with partner while baby sleeps, for example.
> 
> For me, especially the latter is the main use I would have for this device! I hope you consider for a future version!


this 👍
I would instantly buy it without second thought.


----------



## FiiO (Nov 4, 2020)

Strifeff7 said:


> so the LDAC is only on receiver mode?
> 
> or can I do this ?
> PC, usb to BTA30, bluetooth LDAC, fiio btr5, iem,


Dear friend,

In TX mode, LDAC is available when using coaxial and optical input.

PC, usb to BTA30, bluetooth LDAC, fiio btr5, iem,--No, but you could use other Bluetooth codec instead. Or use coaxial and optical input.

Best regards


----------



## Lockheed7

Strifeff7 said:


> this 👍
> I would instantly buy it without second thought.


Same. I am concerned about USB LDAC transmission only. 
I am glad that FiiO is trying to solve this, and actively responds to our feedbacks. 
Right now the only solution I see is to buy a K5 Pro to connect them together with provided RCA (like it is shown on one picture of BTA30) and connect the PC to the amp with a jack cable.
However, this is pretty much overkill for my usecase, because I can't use larger speakers in a small flat (although I have one 2.1 with huge subwoofer), maybe in the future. 
Right now, I have a Sony bluetooth headphone and portable speaker kboth have LDAC) and my PC doesn't have any bluetooth and connecting them via jack is not comfortable.
If I find a more affordable temporary solution I will order the BTA30.


----------



## ennsbq

Lockheed7 said:


> Same. I am concerned about USB LDAC transmission only.
> I am glad that FiiO is trying to solve this, and actively responds to our feedbacks.
> Right now the only solution I see is to buy a K5 Pro to connect them together with provided RCA (like it is shown on one picture of BTA30) and connect the PC to the amp with a jack cable.
> However, this is pretty much overkill for my usecase, because I can't use larger speakers in a small flat (although I have one 2.1 with huge subwoofer), maybe in the future.
> ...



How do you connect BTA30 to K5Pro? There is only RCA out on BTA30 or am I missing something?


----------



## Kean FiiO

ennsbq said:


> How do you connect BTA30 to K5Pro? There is only RCA out on BTA30 or am I missing something?


BTA30 has RCA output for analog audio signal， and coaxial+optical output for digital audio signal. K5pro has same one，so you can connect them through RCA or coaxial， or optical.


----------



## ennsbq (Nov 4, 2020)

Kean FiiO said:


> BTA30 has RCA output for analog audio signal， and coaxial+optical output for digital audio signal. K5pro has same one，so you can connect them through RCA or coaxial， or optical.



I mean whats the point connecting K5Pro through BTA30? You'd still need to connect BTA30 to your PC first then, right?

EDIT: To be clear I'm talking about TX mode. I still don't get how combining K5Pro, BTA30 (and an AMP?) will solve USB LDAC transmission mentioned before. Or I completely misunderstood what Lockheed7 was talking about


----------



## Lockheed7 (Nov 4, 2020)

ennsbq said:


> I mean whats the point connecting K5Pro through BTA30? You'd still need to connect BTA30 to your PC first then, right?
> 
> EDIT: To be clear I'm talking about TX mode. I still don't get how combining K5Pro, BTA30 (and an AMP?) will solve USB LDAC transmission mentioned before. Or I completely misunderstood what Lockheed7 was talking about


It is a desktop DAC and amp. 
https://www.fiio.com/k5pro

Edit:
This Image:


----------



## Lockheed7

Kean FiiO said:


> Thank you for your attention and feedback for BTA30.
> In order to make BTA30 more functional and cover more usage scenarios, we have tried our best to adjust hardware and software architecture . For this reason, it also led to serious delays in the project. Until it goes on the market, we are still optimizing the design to obtain more stable functions.
> However, due to the limitation of chip resources, it is impossible to take care of every function. In the end, only most usage scenarios or requirement can be taken into account.
> For example,  LDAC LIB can support I2S format only, such as transmit from DSP through S/PDIF interface .  It's a pity that BTA30's USB DAC decoded and transmit by CSR8675 itself！
> ...


What is the schematic diagram of M5 player if it can transmit LDAC in USB DAC mode, or it can't either?


----------



## ennsbq (Nov 4, 2020)

Lockheed7 said:


> It is a desktop DAC and amp.
> https://www.fiio.com/k5pro



I can only see RCA out on BTA30. So the only way to connect them both from a PC would be through BTA30 first? What is the point of using K5Pro here if I want to use it for USB LDAC transmission?



Lockheed7 said:


> What is the schematic diagram of M5 player if it can transmit LDAC in USB DAC mode, or it can't either?



As far as I know M5 can't do it, but M6 can.


----------



## Lockheed7

ennsbq said:


> I can only see RCA out on BTA30. So the only way to connect them both from a PC would be through BTA30 first? What is the point of using K5Pro here if I want to use it for USB LDAC transmission?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know M5 can't do it, but M6 can.


Yes, you got me. I see it now. 
No RCA Input, just Output. 🙁
It is only good if you use this as a receiver.
Then it looks like this is really designed to be standalone.
Yes I think I was wrong about M5 too as well, I wanted to say M6. 😅
I really wonder how can the M6 player transmit LDAC in USB DAC mode, as it is clearly stated on the site. 🤔


----------



## FiiO

Lockheed7 said:


> What is the schematic diagram of M5 player if it can transmit LDAC in USB DAC mode, or it can't either?


Dear friend,

The M5 doesn't support Bluetooth output when using as USB DAC.

Best regards


----------



## Lockheed7

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The M5 doesn't support Bluetooth output when using as USB DAC.
> 
> Best regards


But the M6 does, right? 
What is its schematic diagram?


----------



## Fawzay

What i know its that usb in to ldac out work only on shanling M0 and it only ideal for music listening but for video playback there is a bit of a delay in lip syching....


----------



## Lockheed7

Good news for me. 
I just found out that my motherboard does support S/PDIF out, but it only has headers, so I need this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32961776637.html
TL/DR:
I will order this and the BTA30 on 11.11 sale to get them for christmas


----------



## BadgerRivFan

I have a HiBy R3 Pro Saber, which will also handle USB in > LDAC TX out.  Works just fine for music but I cannot comment on latency...


----------



## FiiO

Lockheed7 said:


> Good news for me.
> I just found out that my motherboard does support S/PDIF out, but it only has headers, so I need this:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32961776637.html
> TL/DR:
> I will order this and the BTA30 on 11.11 sale to get them for christmas


Dear friend,

Yes, I think the FiiO BTA30 could meet your need instead.

Best regards


----------



## Fawzay (Nov 12, 2020)

Fiio Driver/control panel doesnt detect the BTA30 dac tho?
EDIT: Nvm, I reread the manual "no need to Install driver"  ok cool.


----------



## johnston21 (Nov 12, 2020)

How are Bluetooth TX codecs selected, i.e. ensuring that aptx-LL is chosen for TV viewing (providing the receiver is capable), or ensure that aptx-HD is transmitted for music (when the receiver supports aptx-LL as well)?

I looked through the manual (attached), but could not find details as to aptx auto-switching.

*Update:* The Control App allows for codec priority selection. Not sure if it can only be set when in RX mode...If so, assume it stays in that mode when switching to TX.
_Connect the BTA30 to a mobile phone and switch it to RX mode, so that it can be controlled by the FiiO Control APP._

Looking forward to the BTA30's arrival. I plan to use aptx-LL with the Shure RMCE-BT2, and with an old Linksys HGA7S SMA High Gain Antenna, this one, https://www.bestbuy.com/site/linksy...antenna/6834303.p?skuId=6834303&intl=nosplash


----------



## FiiO

johnston21 said:


> How are Bluetooth TX codecs selected, i.e. ensuring that aptx-LL is chosen for TV viewing (providing the receiver is capable), or ensure that aptx-HD is transmitted for music (when the receiver supports aptx-LL as well)?
> 
> I looked through the manual (attached), but could not find details as to aptx auto-switching.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

In Bluetooth TX mode, you could double click the 'pair' button in the BTA30 to switch Bluetooth codecs of the BTA30.  






Best regards


----------



## johnston21 (Nov 13, 2020)

Is the antenna connector BNC or SMA? Please confirm as it was announced earlier in this thread to be SMA but the website mentions BNC.

The website pic shows the connector as being threaded so it is likely SMA (or TNC). I have both these covered with high gain antenna upgrades, but not BNC.


----------



## FiiO (Nov 16, 2020)

johnston21 said:


> Is the antenna connector BNC or SMA? Please confirm as it was announced earlier in this thread to be SMA but the website mentions BNC.
> 
> The website pic shows the connector as being threaded so it is likely SMA (or TNC). I have both these covered with high gain antenna upgrades, but not BNC.


Dear friend,

I confirmed with the engineer that the antenna connector is SMA. 

Best regards


----------



## keider

Hi, all. Just received my BTA30 from Aliexpress. Very decent build quality with a small form factor, neat little thing!

Two problems on transmission mode so far, however, it seems that the BTA30 only receives the AAC codec, but doesn't provide transmission. SBC connection on my WF-1000xm3 seems to consistently exhibit audible distortions between certain frequencies, so I was hoping AAC might do something for it, ah well.

Secondly, I can no longer adjust the volume of my audio from my computer. Neither the windows volume mixer, nor the volume knob on the BTA30 works. Only the volume control on my computer applications seem to have an effect (Youtube, Tidal). Also, the max volume is occasionally too soft now on certain videos and songs.

Any idea on what I'm doing wrong? I'm using only the USB-C input for my BTA30 for both the power and digital signal, if that matters.


----------



## FiiO

keider said:


> Hi, all. Just received my BTA30 from Aliexpress. Very decent build quality with a small form factor, neat little thing!
> 
> Two problems on transmission mode so far, however, it seems that the BTA30 only receives the AAC codec, but doesn't provide transmission. SBC connection on my WF-1000xm3 seems to consistently exhibit audible distortions between certain frequencies, so I was hoping AAC might do something for it, ah well.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Thanks for choosing our BTA30. 

1. Yes, the BTA30 does not support AAC format in BT TX mode. Does your Bluetooth headphone support another Bluetooth codec? You could also clear the pairing record by holding the power+pair button for 5s, then reconnect for check. 
2. Are you using the BTA30 as USB DAC and connecting it to the Bluetooth headphone at that time? If yes, the volume is not adjustable from windows volume mixer and the volume button of the BTA30. Because under this mode, the audio signal is not transmitted through the CT5302 chip which controls the volume. While the Bluetooth chip itself does not have the function of volume adjustment, so the volume knob on the device will be invalid at this time. 

Best regards


----------



## johnston21 (Nov 18, 2020)

For 2. you may want to research Windows Absolute Volume (and make a Registry Key change). If that doesn't work, perhaps research BtTweakerSetup-1.1.2.1.msi

_Secondly, I can no longer adjust the volume of my audio from my computer. Neither the windows volume mixer, nor the volume knob on the BTA30 works. Only the volume control on my computer applications seem to have an effect (Youtube, Tidal). Also, the max volume is occasionally too soft now on certain videos and songs._


----------



## Anthonyjess

Hello, I would like to know if I can connect the FiiO BTA30 to the optical output of my Samsung TV and enjoy LDAC bluetooth sound with Sony WH-1000xm4 headphones? thank you in advance


----------



## Tano

Anthonyjess said:


> Hello, I would like to know if I can connect the FiiO BTA30 to the optical output of my Samsung TV and enjoy LDAC bluetooth sound with Sony WH-1000xm4 headphones? thank you in advance


Yes you can transmit LDAC via optical, but no sure on latency for watching tv or series. You won't have problems with music.


----------



## Anthonyjess (Nov 18, 2020)

Tano said:


> Yes you can transmit LDAC via optical, but no sure on latency for watching tv or series. You won't have problems with music.



Thank you for your reply. Nevertheless, is there a solution to remedy this possible problem ?  It's about watching a movie on Plex


----------



## Tano

Anthonyjess said:


> Thank you for your reply. Nevertheless, is there a solution to remedy this possible problem ?  It's about watching a movie on Plex


No problem, I got my bta30 today but didn't used it yet, gonna try it tonight, will tell how is the latency.  
About the possible solutions for that, on pc there are video players that allow you to correct the latency but i don't think you can do it in the TV


----------



## Tano (Nov 20, 2020)

Well, I just installed the bta30. First the great news: I managed to transmit LDAC via optical from my tv, ps4 and Soundblaster XG6, the sound was really good and the latency was low enough to enjoy movies or series without problems, this is a huge win for me because the Fiio M6 had terrible lag and was unusable for that purpose. I think that just for that the BTA30 is worth it.
Continuing with my first impressions, it's quite tricky to pair some devices. first, I paired my sonys WH 1000 xm3 without any problem, but took me like 2 mins to pair my bluemini for the Devas and I went mad trying to connect my BTR5. After 10 min trying I managed to do it.
Overall I think it has a great potential if they manage to offer LDAC via USB DAC.

PD: A question for the Fiio staff around here: Is there any app for the BTA30 to control it remotely? And is it possible to select the LDAC codec quality like you can do on Android?. Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnston21 (Nov 18, 2020)

Not staff, but the Fii0 Control app was updated last week to be compatible (iOS and Android). Assume is only works in RX mode. Apparently you can select the codec priority on the app.
...waiting for mine (in Canada Customs).


----------



## Tano (Nov 18, 2020)

johnston21 said:


> Not staff, but the Fii0 Control app was updated last week to be compatible (iOS and Android). Assume is only works in RX mode. Apparently you can select the codec priority on the app.
> ...waiting for mine (in Canada Customs).


Thanks mate, you were right, to connect to the app you must be on RX mode. Once connected you can chose the codec priority for BT transmission. I guess those settings will be saved and apply for TX.
Anyways, customs are the worse...
I think that you are going to like the BTA30 as long as you don't pretend to use it as a USB dac exclusively.


----------



## Tano (Nov 19, 2020)

About using the BTA30 with the app, Fiio Willson from Fiio just said this in other thread:

"1,  When BTA30 is power on, select RX or DAC mode, it can connect to your phone. At this point you can set the options in TX mode through the app, and these options will be saved.
2, When BTA30 is selected TX mode, it can not connect to your phone,because the phone is generally considered to be a transmitting or control device."


----------



## ying27

I am really interested in this product and I plan to use the BTA30 with my computer, however, my computer only has USB connections. I found this product:





https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4001010171187.html

Which in theory would let me use the BTA30 with the coaxial input, control the volume, and transmit LDAC to my headphones. Does any one have experience with these type of adapters that converts USB to Coaxial? I am usually not a big fan of adapters and this particular one seems really compact compared to other solutions I have seen, but who ones, maybe it is the workaround to transmit LDAC.


----------



## nikobland

Tano said:


> Well, I just installed the bta30. First the great news: I managed to transmit LDAC via optical from my tv, ps4 and Soundblaster XG6, the sound was really good and the latency was low enought to enjoy movies or series without problems, this is a huge win for me because the Fiio M6 had terrible lag and was unusable for that purpose. I think that just for that the BTA30 is worth it.
> Continuing with my first impressions, it's quite tricky to pair some devices. first, I paired my sonys WH 1000 xm3 without any problem, but took me like 2 mins to pair my bluemini for the Devas and I went mad trying to connect my BTR5. After 10 min trying I managed to do it.
> Overall I think it has a great potential if they manage to offer LDAC via USB DAC.
> 
> PD: A question for the Fiio staff around here: Is there any app for the BTA30 to control it remotely? And is it possible to select the LDAC codec quality like you can do on Android?. Thanks in advance.



congratulations Tano, and thanks for sharing all of your learnings and experiences.


----------



## Tano

nikobland said:


> congratulations Tano, and thanks for sharing all of your learnings and experiences.


Thanks, always happy to help. Im really enjoying it so far. It would be a 10/10 If with LDAC from USB.


----------



## Dartin Bout (Nov 21, 2020)

Wow! I've been waiting for a product to allow LDAC TX from my pc and access my 14TB library of hi-res files. I had a Hiby but the range was limited strictly to line of sight. The BTA30 remains connected through 2 walls using LDAC! I'm connected to the EH3 and have experienced very few connection issues. IDK what rate the LDAC is using 660 or 990 but it is definitely better then Hiby R3 (which cost 2x). Fiio rules! (Now, if you could just do a true wireless set of buds, that also do LDAC, I'd be eternally grateful!)


----------



## nikobland

I’m waiting, probably in vain, for a Black Friday deal, but either way pulling the trigger this month. Definitely jinxed it for being sold out now 😅


----------



## Tano

nikobland said:


> I’m waiting, probably in vain, for a Black Friday deal, but either way pulling the trigger this month. Definitely jinxed it for being sold out now 😅


Don't think they gonna go on sale soon because it's a new product and It's cheap already but I don't think they are going to sell out either. So far seems that are worth every penny.


----------



## nikobland

Tano said:


> Don't think they gonna go on sale soon because it's a new product and It's cheap already but I don't think they are going to sell out either. So far seems that are worth every penny.


Yeah, I think my only hope would be some crazy ali-wide coupon, but doubt that happens... I’ll probably get impatient anyhow.


----------



## FiiO

Tano said:


> Well, I just installed the bta30. First the great news: I managed to transmit LDAC via optical from my tv, ps4 and Soundblaster XG6, the sound was really good and the latency was low enough to enjoy movies or series without problems, this is a huge win for me because the Fiio M6 had terrible lag and was unusable for that purpose. I think that just for that the BTA30 is worth it.
> Continuing with my first impressions, it's quite tricky to pair some devices. first, I paired my sonys WH 1000 xm3 without any problem, but took me like 2 mins to pair my bluemini for the Devas and I went mad trying to connect my BTR5. After 10 min trying I managed to do it.
> Overall I think it has a great potential if they manage to offer LDAC via USB DAC.
> 
> PD: A question for the Fiio staff around here: Is there any app for the BTA30 to control it remotely? And is it possible to select the LDAC codec quality like you can do on Android?. Thanks in advance.


Dear friend,

The FiiO Control app could change some settings for the BTA30.

And for more information, you could read this FAQ for help:

How to control BTA30 through FiiO Control App?

https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/459928.html

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

*Unboxing Video of FiiO BTA30 High Fidelity Bluetooth Transceiver*​


----------



## johnston21 (Nov 23, 2020)

Please confirm that Optical input works in TX mode, as I assume below means it cannot be adjusted in the Control app

*TX menu*
_*Select input source: *USB input and Coaxial input are available. USB input will be prior if choosing both._


----------



## Tano

johnston21 said:


> Please confirm that Optical input works in TX mode, as I assume below means it cannot be adjusted in the Control app
> 
> *TX menu*
> _*Select input source: *USB input and Coaxial input are available. USB input will be prior if choosing both._


Optical input works perfectly fine in TX mode. Im using it to stream audio via optical from my Tv, Pc and ps4. The app only shows those two options but optical TX works great.


----------



## haweckO

Does anybody know what the retail price will be?


----------



## Lockheed7

haweckO said:


> Does anybody know what the retail price will be?


I bought it for around 90 $ from AliExpress, don't expect much more than 100 $.
Mine just got in the country last week, I will share my experiences as soon as I can.


----------



## razvy942

Has Fiio said when a restock might happen? Just checked their Aliexpress store and unfortunately it's out of stock right now.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

So you can't control the volume directly form windows if its connected via USB C to my PC? 

I've never had that problem with other BT audio devices connected to my PC :/


----------



## FiiO (Nov 25, 2020)

johnston21 said:


> Please confirm that Optical input works in TX mode, as I assume below means it cannot be adjusted in the Control app
> 
> *TX menu*
> _*Select input source: *USB input and Coaxial input are available. USB input will be prior if choosing both._



Dear friend,

In DAC/TX mode, the input priority goes as USB > Coaxial > Optical. If the BTA30 has multiple inputs at a time, these inputs can be freely switched through the App. (Turning off the high priority input will automatically switch it to the next one in order.)
But only USB input and Coaxial input option can be choose in the APP page. USB input will be prior if choosing both. If both are not choose, only the optical input is available.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO (Nov 25, 2020)

C_Lindbergh said:


> So you can't control the volume directly form windows if its connected via USB C to my PC?
> 
> I've never had that problem with other BT audio devices connected to my PC :/


Dear friend,

Under the mode of USB in and Bluetooth out, the volume knob cannot work. Because under this mode, the audio signal is not transmitted through the CT5302 chip which controls the volume. While the Bluetooth chip itself does not have the function of volume adjustment, so the volume knob on the device will be invalid at this time.
You could adjust the volume in the Blutooth headphone or the music software in the computer instead.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

razvy942 said:


> Has Fiio said when a restock might happen? Just checked their Aliexpress store and unfortunately it's out of stock right now.


Dear friend,

Yes, the BTA30 has been sold out in our Aliexpress store. If everything goes well, it will be available again next week. 

Best regards


----------



## hmscott

razvy942 said:


> Has Fiio said when a restock might happen? Just checked their Aliexpress store and unfortunately, it's out of stock right now.


FiiO as seller on Amazon has them for sale showing in stock right now:

Amazon.com: FiiO BTA30 Wireless Bluetooth 5.0 LDAC Long Range Transmitter Receiver for PC/TV/Speaker/Headphone, with HiFi Dac/DSP and APP Control: MP3 Players & Accessories 
https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Wireless-Bluetooth-Transmitter-Headphone/dp/B08LM68KN8

Sorry, but the BTA30 isn't showing yet on the amazon.ca site...


----------



## sensenonno (Nov 27, 2020)

Tano said:


> Optical input works perfectly fine in TX mode. Im using it to stream audio via optical from my Tv, Pc and ps4. The app only shows those two options but optical TX works great.



Is it possible you can try to connect BTA30 to PS4 via USB and see if PS4 can recognize it as an USB dac ( In the PS4 audio setting menu) ?  I want to buy a BTA30 for PS5 as PS5 no longer has optical and is only able to output audio via USB.   Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tano

sensenonno said:


> Is it possible you can try to connect BTA30 to PS4 via USB and see if PS4 can recognize it as an USB dac ( In the PS4 audio setting menu) ?  I want to buy a BTA30 for PS5 as PS5 no longer has optical and is only able to output audio via USB.   Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Will do but I don't think you can, Im having issues with usin it with my Fiio Btr5, will try that as soon as I solve it.


----------



## Tano (Nov 28, 2020)

Well I need some help from the Fiio guys. I was using the BTA30 paired with my BTR5 with no problem, but tonight it just stopped working. It's connected and the white light is on but there is no sound. I don't think it's the BTA30 problem because it's working with other bluetooth headphones I have. Also the BTR5 it's working fine with my mobile and my pc so I guess they ran into a compabitity problem of some sort...too bad because I was using the BTA30 only with the BTR5. I hope theres a fix for this.


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi guys,

The BTA-30 looked promising so, as soon as I knew about it, I ordered a unit on AliExpress on the MeiRui Store which was confirmed to be official reseller for FiiO products by FiiO themselves?

I received it yesterday and I was thrilled and had really high expectations about this device. Experience has been nothing but the coldest shower I ever had with an audio device.
This will be a long post, so please forgive for this.

So, when I got the device, after unboxing it, I hooked it up as I do with any other DAC I own (those are currently the Asus Xonar Essence One, the Topping E30 and the Shanling M0) :
- I plugged the optical cable from the computer into the "Opt in" of the BTA-30 ;
- I used one of the computer USB ports to power the BTA-30 ;
- I pushed the selector so I can use it as DAC ;
- I plugged in RCA=>jack cables and then the jack into my headphones ;
- I powered the BTA-30 on.

I then went to my sound settings.
Now, the FiiO showed up as a possible output, but that would be as USB DAC, which I do not want.
So I made sure the optical output was selected and launched my music player (Lollypop as I am running Linux).
Result was amazingly... SILENT. I had NO SOUND AT ALL !
On computer everything was showing fine. Vu-meter reported that sound was playing on the selected port...
Why do I have no music coming out at all then ?

I tried all the possible settings to find out.
After some tries, I found out that I have to disable the FiiO BTA-30 in the output list.
It seems that the BTA-30 has "priorities" and that if the USB port is connected to a computer, you have to use itas the source.
So disabling the port completely (so that it acts as charging only) allows sound to be redirected to the optical in.
Then I had sound... but I must say that did not sounded really good. But at least I could play music.

But the nightmare was just beginning...
Why ?
Because EACH TIME I log in and log out of the computer, I have to turn back to sound settings and have to enable USB-C output and disable it again to rerout the sound on the FiiO. And that even if the "FiioBTA30" output is "Off". I have to set it to "Digital out" and then turn it to "Off again" to get sound over Toslink...

So I thought : I will use it as USB-DAC. Maybe easier.
Unplugged the Toslink cable from th FiiO BTA-30 and plugged the FiiO BTA-30 to one of the USB ports of the computer (idrectly into the computer, no hub used here).
Went to sound settings, selected the FiiO BTA-30 than shows up, played music... NOTHING. I checked and checked and checked again...
NO SOUND AT ALL.
I thought I had a faulty device and reported this to the AliExpress Seller.
I asked some friends that are really skilled Linux Audio guys.
And we worked it out : it appears that I have set my audio settings in such manner that the stream playted by the computer is player "as it is" with no re-sampling.
So when I play a CD that I ripped to my computer or that I bought online, it plays in 16bits/44khz. Which is really common format I think.
Guess what : it seems the BTA-30 does not understand that from the USB input. Maybe it is Linux fault. But I would like to emphasize that NO OTHER DAC I OWN OR HAVE OWNED has EVER done this. 
I had to edit the .conf file of my PulseAudio output to add those lines :
_ default-sample-rate = 192000
alternate-sample-rate = 48000_
Once I did, the USB port was kind enough to play something.
But I would like to make people aware this automatically resamples the files I am playing. Which, as a music and sound lovre, I do not want. I would like to listen to my music "as it is" with no modification to the stream. I can do that with my ASUS Xonar Essence One DAC, I can do that with my Topping E30 DAC, I can do that with my Shanling M0 all-in-one device... Why not with the BTA-30 ? The web page reports "Driverless USB DAC". Well it is definitely not "driverless" if the settings have to be modded to accomodate the DAC is it ?
I may say that this seems to be a common design decision in FiiO devices as this issue could be sorted using a report about the FiiO BTR3 used in Linux.

Anyways, main scope was to use the BTA-30 as a BT transmitter so I can stream music from the computer to a small wireless receiver over LDAC.
The receiver is the Shanling M0 that can also be used as a USB DAC (and that needs no mods to the config file to be used as a USB DAC).

So I powered off the BTA-30.
I pushed the selector to "TX" mode.
That is the first surprising thing. You have to push the selector in the middle.
There only a really small reistance to inform you that it is in the correct position. Not super intuitive, but OK. I will not touch this thing every day (well, yes I will, probably rwice or thrice a day but that is probably a little unusual, so no complains here).
Then came the pairing...
The LED was blinking green. I pushed the "Pair" button and looked for the FiiO in my receiver. After several tries, the FiiO BTA30 appeared as a choice.
So I decided to pair the BTA30 and then to connect it.
Failure... Failure... Failure...Failure... Until I realised that to connect it, you have to sort press the "Pair" button again. Nice. BUT : you have to do that each time you want to reconnect the same device. It will not reconnect automatically unless the "Pair" button is pressed again. I have other device less recent than the BTA-30 that reconnect automatically to the last device as soon as it is powered on... My 2 years old phone does that for instance !

OK, now I am connected and the M0 reports that I have LDAC and so the LED on the BTA-30 has turned to white. Cool.
So I play some music. After 20 minutes : all the sudden music stopped playing.
The LED is still white on the BTA-30.
The M0 still reports that it has LDAC connection to a device.
But, I have no sound playing.
Why ?
I tried to connect, disconnect, reconnect, unpair, re-pair... Nothing to do : no sound.
Until, eventually, after I pressed the "Pair" button again, the thing began to sing again.

OK. Maybe this device is not made for Linux, but all in all, experience has been catastrophical.
Even a small all in one device like the Shanling M0 released 4 years ago is more plug-and-play than this.

But now I have sound.
So how does it sound ?

I had moderate hopes for the FiiO BTA-30 to play nicely as a for headphone's amp.
But as the Topping E30 that sports a DAC chip from the same family (AK4493 instead of AK4490) can do it quite nicely, why not ?
Moderate hopes I had (as I wrote).
I happily report that I had above moderate results.
Of course, this usage of the BTA-30 is not what it is supposed to be made, but it plays OK.
It is lacking deeper bass ; it is lacking ear bleeding upper frequencies... It is on the "laid-back" side of playback, but totally usable.
I have high hopes for it coupled to a real headphone amp...

So all in all, my conclusion is simple : from my experience I cannot recommend it as a USB DAC and cannot recommend it as Bluetooth emitter.
I will get a headphone amp and will then say what it is like as a DAC when it plays...

Regards.


----------



## Tano

Tano said:


> Well I need some help from the Fiio guys. I was using the BTA30 paired with my BTR5 with no problem, but tonight it just stopped working. It's connected and the white light is on but there is no sound. I don't think it's the BTA30 problem because it's working with other bluetooth headphones I have. Also the BTR5 it's working fine with my mobile and my pc so I guess they ran into a compabitity problem of some sort...too bad because I was using the BTA30 only with the BTR5. I hope theres a fix for this.


Just fixed this. Cleared the pairing in the Btr5 and deleted the Fiio control app and reinstalled it in my mobile. I don't know what happened but it was quite strange because I didn't change any options, it just stopped working.


----------



## sensenonno

Tano said:


> Will do but I don't think you can, Im having issues with usin it with my Fiio Btr5, will try that as soon as I solve it.


I ve Btr5 too but because btr5 is using usb UAC2 ( need drivers , higher standard...etc) , Ps4/ps5 only accepts usb UAC1 which I think BTA30 is using , unsure tho because I ve read that fiio k3 (switched to uac1 at the back) does not work too.  So please let me know your result.


----------



## Tano

sensenonno said:


> I ve Btr5 too but because btr5 is using usb UAC2 ( need drivers , higher standard...etc) , Ps4/ps5 only accepts usb UAC1 which I think BTA30 is using , unsure tho because I ve read that fiio k3 (switched to uac1 at the back) does not work too.  So please let me know your result.


I solved the problems last night, gonna try it right now and tell you if it works.


----------



## Tano

sensenonno said:


> I ve Btr5 too but because btr5 is using usb UAC2 ( need drivers , higher standard...etc) , Ps4/ps5 only accepts usb UAC1 which I think BTA30 is using , unsure tho because I ve read that fiio k3 (switched to uac1 at the back) does not work too.  So please let me know your result.


Just tried it and it's working perfect with Ps4. The BTA30 It's recognised as a headphone and it's streaming in LDAC with no problems to my BTR5. Don't have a ps5 to tell you if it works there, but some products like the Sound Blaster Xg6 works on ps5 so it might just work as well.


----------



## sensenonno

Tano said:


> Just tried it and it's working perfect with Ps4. The BTA30 It's recognised as a headphone and it's streaming in LDAC with no problems to my BTR5. Don't have a ps5 to tell you if it works there, but some products like the Sound Blaster Xg6 works on ps5 so it might just work as well.


Thank you!!


----------



## huilun02

I have just placed an order for the BTA30 and BTR5. I have waited for this for years...
I intend to use it exclusively as an LDAC transmitter for my computer.
Can I know if it can still be configured with the phone app while in TX mode? And if I can set the TX bitrate to 990/909Kbps like with Android phones
What is the best encoding quality for converting PC audio into LDAC?


----------



## Tano

huilun02 said:


> I have just placed an order for the BTA30 and BTR5. I have waited for this for years...
> I intend to use it exclusively as an LDAC transmitter for my computer.
> Can I know if it can still be configured with the phone app while in TX mode? And if I can set the TX bitrate to 990/909Kbps like with Android phones
> What is the best encoding quality for converting PC audio into LDAC?


1- No you can't, you need to switch to receiver to use the app but no big deal because you won't need to change anything once you apply the config you like.
2- You can set the quality of the codec to high and It's supposed to transmit  at the maximum bitrate for LDAC.
3- Well the ideal is to use high quality sources like FLAC.


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

Hi guys,

Basically, I've bought the BTA-30 for 3 main reasons : use it as a DAC for files played from my computer ; use it as headphone amp using it's RCA outputs ; use it as BT transmitter so my Bluetooth enabled devices can get sound over BT in LDAC format. 

So, what about those 3 features ? I will report them in separate posts. 

I. BTA-30 USED AS DAC

There are three ways to use the BTA-30 as a DAC. You can use : 

the coaxial input, 
the optical input,
the USB-C input.

I do not use the coaxial as I have no device supporting this. 

I wanted to try the USB-C input to use the BTA-30 as a DAC. 
But for some reason, that input is not compatible with my Linux distribution (Arch based) at least not out of the box. 
It is possible to do it, but if you do, you have to apply resampling to your music... Which I do not want to do. 
So I just decided to leave that out... 
Just to say it : that is the only DAC that causes this problem  Other DACs don't do that...

I use the optical input and that causes no problem. 
And the sample rate is indeed detected and the LED turns to purple when I play "low-res" files and lights yellow when I play hi-res files. 
So that is OK. 

Commenting on the DAC abilities is quite difficult. Because you can't hear the sound of the DAC itself. You need something to playback the file...
All I can say here, is that it works as it should. 
As I planned to use it over Toslink (and soon over S/PDIF) anyways, not a problem if I can't use it as a USB DAC.
So that is quite OK so far...

I'll report how it does as a Bluetooth transmitter once I will have tested it a little more in-depth...


----------



## FiiO

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The BTA-30 looked promising so, as soon as I knew about it, I ordered a unit on AliExpress on the MeiRui Store which was confirmed to be official reseller for FiiO products by FiiO themselves?
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback. 
1. For the USB input or optical input problem, you could also turn off the USB input via the FiiO Control app for help instead: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/459928.html




2. In USB DAC mode, the BTA30 could only support up to 48k.

3.Do you mean that the BTA30 could not reconnect the receiver which has been connected before? We will also report to the engineer for checking about that. 

4. As for the music stop after 20mins, please check whether you have set idle stanby option or other similar option in the player?

Thanks again.

Best regards


----------



## jarvincassidy

Headfonics published their BTA30 review, they used it with the FiiO K5 pro, Soncoz DAC, and Shanling's M6 Pro 

https://headfonics.com/fiio-bta30-review/


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for the kind feedback.
> 1. For the USB input or optical input problem, you could also turn off the USB input via the FiiO Control app for help instead: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/459928.html
> ...



Hi,

Thanks a lot for your answer.
As you can see in a next post, after experiencing those problems, I decided to keep the BTA-30 nonetheless.
When paired with a good headphone amp, it acts as a DAC (with Toslink) in a really decent way...

Concerning my problem using the BTA-30 as a USB-C DAC, your statement 2 is following ;
_"2. In USB DAC mode, the BTA30 could only support up to 48k"._

Can I assume that this should be read like this ?
_"2. In USB DAC mode, the BTA30 could only support 48k"._

I am asking because I managed to solve the problem.
The problem seems to be that I run Linux and the default sound manager in Linux called "PulseAudio".
Newest versions of PulseAudio allow to enable a feature called "avoid resampling".
If you enable that feature, the sound is output in its original format.
And for me that is only 16/44, 24/44, 24/88 or 24/96.
I don't think I have a native 48Khz music file 

So to use the BTA-30 as a USB-DAC I have to put in an alternative format (i.e. 48 000khz) so if the hardware does not support the output sample rate it will resample to 48 000khz.
But the problem is then it almost always resampls, which I would like to avoid.
But should you like me to do it, I am ready to check and investigate this further and give you my results/conclusions so you may be able to enhance the product or offer better Linux support.

Best regards.

FRED


----------



## Tano (Nov 30, 2020)

jarvincassidy said:


> Headfonics published their BTA30 review, they used it with the FiiO K5 pro, Soncoz DAC, and Shanling's M6 Pro
> 
> https://headfonics.com/fiio-bta30-review/


Thank you, the review is pretty accurate. After a week  using it I pretty much agree with them. Altought the product isn't perfect and got some flaws, theres nothing in the market for that price which offers the same features. It would be nearly a 10 with the USB LDAC feature.
Anywyas it's a new product and theres room for improvements via software, I hope Fiio supports it actively.


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

Tano said:


> Thank you, the review is pretty accurate. After a week  using it I pretty much agree with them. Altought the product isn't perfect and got some flaws, theres nothing in the market for that price which offers the same features for that price. It would be nearly a 10 with the USB LDAC feature.



Hi,

Despite all my problems with this device, this is the exact reason I decided to keep it...

If FiiO releases a "v2" that irons out the problems, I may even be a taker. 

Regards. 

FRED


----------



## Tano

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Despite all my problems with this device, this is the exact reason I decided to keep it...
> 
> ...


Yeah I also got some issues at first, but since my main use is via optical Im not having the problems that the USB DAC mode has. I hope they release some fix soon and you can sort it out.


----------



## FiiO Willson

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Despite all my problems with this device, this is the exact reason I decided to keep it...
> 
> ...


Hi，
Thank you very much for your support!
The BTA30 is a product that came highly recommended by users who said there was no such product on the market, so we used some of our resources to make one just to satisfy some of our users and to test the market.
We are pleased that the BTA30 has a high rating among users.
As we've explained before, if USB DAC is to support sample rates above 192k, additional modules such as the Xmos circuit need to be added, which will increase the cost and design cycle.
The BTA30 is not going to upgrade the USB DAC to a higher sample rate. But this is a real demand for HiFi users, and we will make a note of it and perhaps enhance it when we have the development resources to design our next product.
We currently recommend that most users use the optical or coaxial output of their computer to solve this problem, or use the FiiO K3 to connect BTA30 if they have one.
However, the feedback we've received so far is that many people like the product so much that some users are buying several wired devices at a time for their homes to upgrade to wireless.
I am the product manager of the BTA30, if you have any other needs, please let me know, so that we can consider more carefully the next time we design a product!
Thank you very much.


----------



## FiiO

*The Verdict of Headfonics *

The FiiO BTA30 connects with almost everything, boots instantly, and is stunningly convenient to pair up with different devices. The sound performance and stability are more than satisfactory, so also the user experience.

It is a unique product and works great as a complement to other gears, breathing new life into devices that once shine but were left idling in the wireless era. Just click to connect and your setup turns wireless the next time.

The BTA30 is a small device and may be underlooked at just $89.99 but it fuses a lot of modern functions with an advanced control app that empowers it to be extremely flexible and functional.

This is easily the best Bluetooth receiver and transmitter in the market right now at this price point, filling the void between wireless and traditional devices. 

https://headfonics.com/fiio-bta30-review/


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi，
> Thank you very much for your support!
> The BTA30 is a product that came highly recommended by users who said there was no such product on the market, so we used some of our resources to make one just to satisfy some of our users and to test the market.
> We are pleased that the BTA30 has a high rating among users.
> ...




Hi,

Thanks a lot. 

It is not every day that I get to talk witha product manager of a product I like and so that i am able to say what I would be looking for 

Of course, price is important. But FiiO has several product lines and some of them are pretty expensive . 

So if there can be a suggestion about a new product, my wish would be an "upgraded" Fiio BTA-30 that would include following improvements : 
- unleashed USB DAC feature so the DAC could be used via USB without any limitations (and thus with Linux with no file editing) ; 
- somewhat improved DAC Chip (a 4493 or higher, but given the fire at AKM it may be difficult to bet on AKM on a short term  ) ; 
- like the picture on the opening page : a double selector for each paired device over bluetooth ; 
- a really nice and powerful headphone amp (maybe class-A even, would be a sublime surprise) ; 
- bluetooth part can stay as it is as I do not see what there is to wish for there... LDAC, aptx-HD and UAT support are what we can hope for the best. 

Of course, this will probably not be super cheap... But if it is all with the 350€/400USD price range, I would go for it immediatly 

Regards.


----------



## FiiO Willson

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> ...


You seem to have a deep understanding of the product, and you're really good at it.

We collect information and feedback from our users, and then try to design  next product to meet the needs of most people.

Thank you for your support.


----------



## kgs51 (Dec 1, 2020)

I want to use the device as a transmitter for my radio which has a headphone jack. From the radio I would like to transmit to my wireless headphones. Can I use
3.5mm Mini to coaxial cable whereby I put the 3.5mm end into the headphone jack of the radio and then connect to the BTA30 using the coaxial in end of the cable


----------



## Ichos

What is your cable?
If an analog to digital converter or just a 3.5mm jack to coaxial?


----------



## kgs51

It would be a 3.5mm jack to coaxial. The other thing I thought of was using a 3.5mm jack to usbc cable


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

FiiO Willson said:


> You seem to have a deep understanding of the product, and you're really good at it.
> 
> We collect information and feedback from our users, and then try to design  next product to meet the needs of most people.
> 
> Thank you for your support.



Hi,

Thanks  

If you're looking for testers for your next products, count me in...
I'm always glad to helpand would like to work on product improvement  

Regards. 

FRED


----------



## Ichos

kgs51 said:


> It would be a 3.5mm jack to coaxial. The other thing I thought of was using a 3.5mm jack to usbc cable



In order to input analog to coaxial you need an A/D converter.


----------



## kgs51

ok thanks


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi guys,

Continuing my review of the BTA-30 and exploring it's features a little "in-depth".
In this post I'l like to give my impressions of the BTA-30 used as Bluetooth RECEIVER.

II. BTA-30 USED AS BT RECEIVER

_A. Set-up _

Set-up is as following.
The BTA-30 is powered by USB-C cable that is plugged into a wall charger, not into a computer.
The button is pushed to the far left, turning the BTA-30 into a Bluetooth receiver.
The Bluetooth emitter is a ZTE RedMagic 3 smartphone (rooted and with developer's options enabled).
The files are played over Tidal and over Qobuz.
The BTA-30 outputs to RCA and the RCA cable is terminated with 3.5 jack that plugs into an Oppo HA-2 SE portable headphone amplifier.
The amplifier itself feeds an Oppo PM-1 headphone.

_B. Pairing the BTA-30 with the Smartphone_

This is really easy 
Push the button to the far left into BT RX position.
Open smartphone set-up to search/pair/connect Bluetooth devices.
Push the "Pair" button on BTA-30 for like 3 seconds until the LED flashes green/red.
When done, search for BT devices on the smartphone.
The BTA-30 will show up and you just select it... Done.

As I'll report in a later review, pairing the BTA-30 when used as a Bluetooth transmitter is not as easy 

_C. Recognizing different formats_

Once connected, I began to stream files from my smarthpone to the BTA-30.
I went to developers settings on the phone and changed the transmitting codec : SBC, aptx-HD, LDAC.
The BTA-30 supports the change on the fly with no problems at all.
The small LED on top of the "pair" button changes colour accordingly.
And the button's colour shows as it is supposed to 
So I guess the change in transmitting coded is handled quite nocely by the BTA-30.

_D. Connection stability_

There's nothing that irritates me more than an unstable Bluetooth connection.
When, all the sudden, for no obvious reason, the connection seems to be scrambled.
Well, I am happy to report that after 45 minutes of playback from the phone to the BTA-30, I have had no such problems.
And that was despite me touching the phone and moving it around.
OK, I did not went really far away from the BTA-30 but, on some devices, evenbeing at 2m and not moving, I sometimes had connection problems.
Well, none of this happened on the BTA-30 when used as a Bluetooth receiver...

_E. Sound quality_

The BTA-30 has been used with SBC, aptx-HD and LDAC.
The files used were Loreena McKENNITT "Live from the Royal Albert Hall", Pink Floyd's "Delicate Soud of Thunder - Live", Dvorak's Violin concerto by Eldbjorg HEMSING and the Antwerp Symphony Orchestra and DOVRAK's 9th symphony conducted by Leopold Ludwig.

*First statement : *
Despite all the fuss about the transmission codecs, I found that the differences between the several codecs used was more subtle than "night and day" change.
Well, all  in all I think I would be able to live even with SBC. 
Maybe my 50 years old ears aren't as accurate as they used to be...

*Second statement : SBC*
OK. If I'd have to tell, I'd say that SBC is slightly less detailed than aptx-HD and LDAC.
It kinds of "projects" treble. 
Audible on Loreena McKENNITT's "The Bonny Swans"  for instance...
And bass is less legible.
But as I said, if I would have to, I would be able to live even with only that.

*Third statement : aptx-HD*
Well, I must say that this was my favourite codec.
I found the sound coming out of this was the most "uniform" of all three used.
No frequency was pushed forward.
And no frequency is left out : bass makes the planars shake when they are available on the recording (listen to 15 first seconds of Yet Another movie on Pink Floyd's "Delicate sound of thunder - Live") is quite revealing for that  )
In another style, Dvorak's 9th (First movement) is also quite revealing.
Treble and mids are also really nice and you can understand whatever Loreena McKENNITT sings in her Live at Royal Albert Hall. 
And Eldbjorg HEMSING's violin can rip your ears off in Dvorak's violin concerto as far as treble goes.

*Fourth statement : LDAC*
This is supposed to be the best format available for wireless streaming (apart of the confidential UAT).
Well, I found is less appealing than the aptx-HD.
I found that the bass was not really legible. Kind of fuzzy... on all recordings I listened to 
It was a little disappointment here.
Is it the codec or the way the device decodes it ?
That remains to be determined, but as long as I have aptx-HD, I won't really care 

Regards.


----------



## FiiO Willson

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Continuing my review of the BTA-30 and exploring it's features a little "in-depth".
> In this post I'l like to give my impressions of the BTA-30 used as Bluetooth RECEIVER.
> ...



This should be a very honest assessment from you.
It's well written!
May I reprint to other media? Of course I will indicate that it is from you.


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

FiiO Willson said:


> This should be a very honest assessment from you.
> It's well written!
> May I reprint to other media? Of course I will indicate that it is from you.



Hi, 

After your message, I have made some small changes just to iron out the typos (like "listend" was changed to "listened"). 

I am really honoured by your request. Of course, you can use what I write here elsewhere. That is no problem... as long as you do not change it.

Regards. 

P.S. : one suggestion : change your signature to iron out the typo on "technolgoy" which I assume should read technology


----------



## FiiO Willson

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> Hi,
> 
> After your message, I have made some small changes just to iron out the typos (like "listend" was changed to "listened").
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reminder, I've emailed head-fi and asked them to fix it for me!


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

FiiO Willson said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I've emailed head-fi and asked them to fix it for me!



Hi,

I am probably the only one to notice this... But still 

Regards. 

FRED


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

Hi,

When used as a BT Receiver, the BTA-30 can be configured by the FiiO app.

I see that there you can choose between 4 filters. 
But I admit that I don't understand what they are supposed to change.

Anyone would be able to explain that to me ?


----------



## johnston21 (Dec 2, 2020)

See this link (from post 144): https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/459928.html

Actually, it doesn't provide many details on the filters...

_Anyone would be able to explain that to me ?_


----------



## Ichos (Dec 2, 2020)

They slightly change the sound of the analogue RCA output.
They are implemented at the 4490 dac chip by AKM.
Experiment to see which one you prefer.


----------



## haweckO

- Does anybody tested how good or bad is AptxLL TX connection, when signal comes from TV to optical input on BTA30? Is there any lip-sync delay, or unstable connection?

- And, do you have to select AptxLL codec on BTA30 manually, or when your connect heaphones (which support AptxLL) it will automatically switch?


----------



## Tano

haweckO said:


> - Does anybody tested how good or bad is AptxLL TX connection, when signal comes from TV to optical input on BTA30? Is there any lip-sync delay, or unstable connection?
> 
> - And, do you have to select AptxLL codec on BTA30 manually, or when your connect heaphones (which support AptxLL) it will automatically switch?


Hi, I have tried transmitting AptxLL via optical from my tv without any problems or cuts and theres not an appreciable delay, at least for me, I even consider than transmitting LDAC got tolerable delay for watching movies ( not for competitive gaming).

-You can select your default codec in the app I think, and you can switch easily between codecs making double tap in one of the Fiio BTA10 buttons. I guess if you do that it will always start in AptxLL. Mine always use LDAC by default


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

haweckO said:


> - Does anybody tested how good or bad is AptxLL TX connection, when signal comes from TV to optical input on BTA30? Is there any lip-sync delay, or unstable connection?
> 
> - And, do you have to select AptxLL codec on BTA30 manually, or when your connect heaphones (which support AptxLL) it will automatically switch?



Hi, 

Even though I have not tested aptx-LL I think I can reply based on my experience with other codecs. 

All I can say is that the BTA-30 offers a wide transmitting range and that the connection is stable. 
If it is stable in aptx-HD, I see no reson for it not to be in aptx-LL. 

If you only need aptx-LL, then my suggestion is to connect the BTA-30 to your smartphone over Bluetooth. 
Open the deicated FiiO App. 
There you can select which codecs to use. 
You can uncheck everything except aptx-LL and I assume that you'll automatically get connected with aptx-LL.

Regards. 

FRED


----------



## tmoss

Great to see Fiio product manager here! I have just picked up a BTA30 and indeed I really love the versatility since my PC, TV, and stereo system are all in the same place.

Unfortunately, I came across an issue that kind of is a deal breaker for use with a PC: whether using USB or optical in from pc, I find that the BTA30 goes idle as soon as it isn't actively receiving audio (pairing light switches off), and whenever going from idle to audio playing it drops a clip of audio off the start of the sound playing (plus some annoying popping when going in and out of idle). The behavior is such that many notification type sounds (anything just 1-2 seconds in length) just don't get played out at all (just the popping sounds from going in and out of idle state). I made a short video to demonstrate the issue posted here: 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/QbpP7DVuXdRvn39m7

I wonder if this is something that can be fixed or worked around or if it is just a design limitation. Ideally you could fix the BTA30 to an input source (and keep it active always) instead of it trying to automatically select a source based on input signal level.


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner (Dec 5, 2020)

tmoss said:


> Great to see Fiio product manager here! I have just picked up a BTA30 and indeed I really love the versatility since my PC, TV, and stereo system are all in the same place.
> 
> Unfortunately, I came across an issue that kind of is a deal breaker for use with a PC: whether using USB or optical in from pc, I find that the BTA30 goes idle as soon as it isn't actively receiving audio (pairing light switches off), and whenever going from idle to audio playing it drops a clip of audio off the start of the sound playing (plus some annoying popping when going in and out of idle). The behavior is such that many notification type sounds (anything just 1-2 seconds in length) just don't get played out at all (just the popping sounds from going in and out of idle state). I made a short video to demonstrate the issue posted here:
> 
> ...



Hi,

This is super funny 
Why ?
Because I was just about to post something to describe the EXACT same problem 

I noticed that this does not happen when listening to music using coaxial cable.
Do you have a chance to test that coaxial input and see if you can confirm what I experience ?

I hope this will allow to narrow down the problem and help FiiO fix the problem if it can be fixed with a firmware update.

If not, then a suggestion for a BTA-50  Add a selector for the source. And leave the thing about priorities of inputs.
That would be nice because :
- at night, I play music with a dedicated music player that feeds the BTA-30 with S/PDIF . Working like a charm ;
- during the day, I stream the music from the computer to the BTA-30 so it's passed from BTA-30 to headphone amp. To stream, I use Toslink. But even if no signal comes out of the S/PDIF input, as it is plugged, no Toslink possible unless I unplug the S/PDIF cable 

Don't get me wrong. I can live with that. But that is of course a little less convenient and has a possible side effect : those small interruptions of sound when using Toslink that is probably the last in priorities order.

Regards.


----------



## FiiO (Dec 8, 2020)

*Usage Scenarios BTA30 *

​


----------



## tmoss

Hi Penguin, glad to see I'm not the only one with this use case and thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately I don't have a coax out from my PC, I'll have to buy a converter to try that. It's interesting in the video that Fiio just posted that the use case with PC output uses USB -> K3 (Optical) -> BTA30 - maybe to get around this issue? Unfortunately my current DAC/AMP does not have an optical out, only RCA.

I have an open ticket with Fiio and they suggested I disable USB input through the phone app and try optical again, but no dice, the behavior is the same (also tried USB with optical unplugged - same thing).

I may go out and get an optical to coaxial converter just to try what you said. I'll update when I get a response from Fiio.


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

tmoss said:


> Hi Penguin, glad to see I'm not the only one with this use case and thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately I don't have a coax out from my PC, I'll have to buy a converter to try that. It's interesting in the video that Fiio just posted that the use case with PC output uses USB -> K3 (Optical) -> BTA30 - maybe to get around this issue? Unfortunately my current DAC/AMP does not have an optical out, only RCA.
> 
> I have an open ticket with Fiio and they suggested I disable USB input through the phone app and try optical again, but no dice, the behavior is the same (also tried USB with optical unplugged - same thing).
> 
> I may go out and get an optical to coaxial converter just to try what you said. I'll update when I get a response from Fiio.



Hi,

You don't have nothing with coaxial besides the computer ? 
Maybe a Blu-Ray player ?

Regards.


----------



## FiiO Willson

tmoss said:


> Great to see Fiio product manager here! I have just picked up a BTA30 and indeed I really love the versatility since my PC, TV, and stereo system are all in the same place.
> 
> Unfortunately, I came across an issue that kind of is a deal breaker for use with a PC: whether using USB or optical in from pc, I find that the BTA30 goes idle as soon as it isn't actively receiving audio (pairing light switches off), and whenever going from idle to audio playing it drops a clip of audio off the start of the sound playing (plus some annoying popping when going in and out of idle). The behavior is such that many notification type sounds (anything just 1-2 seconds in length) just don't get played out at all (just the popping sounds from going in and out of idle state). I made a short video to demonstrate the issue posted here:
> 
> ...


Hello
Thank you for your feedback, we will confirm the issue as soon as possible. If there are any new developments, we will let you know, thank you!


----------



## Jeffrey1987

Hi! I'm new here.

I would like to know if I can control volume of my connected BT earphones via BTA30's volume knob in TX mode ( USB In / Coaxial In / Optical In )?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Crazycuz2k (Dec 6, 2020)

haweckO said:


> - Does anybody tested how good or bad is AptxLL TX connection, when signal comes from TV to optical input on BTA30? Is there any lip-sync delay, or unstable connection?
> 
> - And, do you have to select AptxLL codec on BTA30 manually, or when your connect heaphones (which support AptxLL) it will automatically switch?



I used it for gaming and the latency is negligible. I really couldn’t tell the difference between in physically connected or over aptx LL.

Mine connected LL automatically, using Sennheiser momentum 3 wireless from windows 10 via USB.


----------



## Crazycuz2k

Jeffrey1987 said:


> Hi! I'm new here.
> 
> I would like to know if I can control volume of my connected BT earphones via BTA30's volume knob in TX mode ( USB In / Coaxial In / Optical In )?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No, the knob only works over RCA out. Over BT you have to control it on the receiver


----------



## tmoss

haweckO said:


> - Does anybody tested how good or bad is AptxLL TX connection, when signal comes from TV to optical input on BTA30? Is there any lip-sync delay, or unstable connection?
> 
> - And, do you have to select AptxLL codec on BTA30 manually, or when your connect heaphones (which support AptxLL) it will automatically switch?



No connection issues and latency is very good. My experience has been that the bta30 uses aptxll automatically whenever available. I do notice a little more audio glitching type artifacts with aptx ll in general though. This isn't the BTA30s fault though, I experience it with other aptxll transmitters as well (or it might be my sennheiser momentum 3 headphones fault).


----------



## Tano (Dec 6, 2020)

Crazycuz2k said:


> No, the knob only works over RCA out. Over BT you have to control it on the receiver


It works with optical too, I use my hifiman deva with the bluetooth module and the volume knob it's working when using the BTA30 in Tx mode.


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

Jeffrey1987 said:


> Hi! I'm new here.
> 
> I would like to know if I can control volume of my connected BT earphones via BTA30's volume knob in TX mode ( USB In / Coaxial In / Optical In )?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, 

I think it has been stated that the volume knob will work if you have coaxial or optical input, but not if you have USB input. 

But I can be wrong...

Regards.


----------



## tmoss

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is super funny
> Why ?
> ...





FiiO Willson said:


> Hello
> Thank you for your feedback, we will confirm the issue as soon as possible. If there are any new developments, we will let you know, thank you!



Following up - I have tried coaxial input from my PC (optical to digital coaxial converter to bta30) and the behavior is no different.


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

tmoss said:


> Following up - I have tried coaxial input from my PC (optical to digital coaxial converter to bta30) and the behavior is no different.



Hi, 

OK. I'll double check if it does the same here and report. 

Regards. 

FRED


----------



## tmoss (Dec 7, 2020)

Just a friendly reminder: careful where you plug in the USB for power. I had the bta30 connected to my nintendo switch dock initially and noticed later it adds a lot of noise to the signal.

EDIT
Some further messing around showed that it was actually the fact that that I had two USB DACs connected to an RCA switcher that introduced the noise (1 from bta30, 1 from my desktop dac/amp, output to speakers). The issue is fixed if I either disconnect my dac/amp from USB, or connect my bta30 directly to an outlet (no USB input). Interesting, but only an issue for my specific use case.


----------



## cleg

My video about BTA30


----------



## johnston21 (Dec 7, 2020)

Perhaps the ifi iSilencer+ would assist with reducing the noise.


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

Hi,

Weird, but today that problem with sound interruption disappeared...

Have to double check it. 

Regards.


----------



## dereks10 (Dec 8, 2020)

So I I have this setup on my PC. Through SPDIF into the Sony 1000XM4s. Sounds frikken nice after I finally got the bit streaming up. I was coming from the same spdif which was hooked into my amp then to my beyer DT770s. I had some realtek custom drivers that the BTA did not want to play with nice with. I had to revert back to stock and let me tell you it was well worth it. At first it sounded like crud because of the driver issue so if anybody's in that situation then clear out your settings to the bone. The SBC codec sound dang good as well. I have it through fubar wasabi with equalizer APO and a custom piece para EQ. Put anything else I've ever put on my system to shame. I also had put some time in listening to the aux,  And there is almost absolutely no difference. The base just seems a little bit more with the aux, not cleaner or smoother just a little more mass which can be good or bad.


----------



## iFi audio

johnston21 said:


> Perhaps the ifi iSilencer+ would assist with reducing the noise.



That's what it was designed to do, yup. Thanks for mentioning it


----------



## FiiO Willson

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Weird, but today that problem with sound interruption disappeared...
> 
> ...





tmoss said:


> Great to see Fiio product manager here! I have just picked up a BTA30 and indeed I really love the versatility since my PC, TV, and stereo system are all in the same place.
> 
> Unfortunately, I came across an issue that kind of is a deal breaker for use with a PC: whether using USB or optical in from pc, I find that the BTA30 goes idle as soon as it isn't actively receiving audio (pairing light switches off), and whenever going from idle to audio playing it drops a clip of audio off the start of the sound playing (plus some annoying popping when going in and out of idle). The behavior is such that many notification type sounds (anything just 1-2 seconds in length) just don't get played out at all (just the popping sounds from going in and out of idle state). I made a short video to demonstrate the issue posted here:
> 
> ...



*Hello, We check the problems you mentioned before.

About the input switch when connecting to multiple inputs*

That is, in TX mode, when there is coaxial/optical or USB input, his priority will be USB DAC input > Coaxial input > Optical input. So when you connect both interfaces at the same time, the BTA30 will misjudge the situation.
But this problem is easy to solve, we have set the input option in the FiiO Control App, you can set the input device to achieve a better deal!

*About the signal disconnection when connecting to the PS4*

The BTA30's indicator light is able to indicate the playing status as designed. In DAC mode, the light will stay constantly on when there're input signals, and use different colors to indicate the input sample rates. When the input signals stop, the light will start to flash to indicate the idle state.
So, when you see the light switch from constantly on to flashing state, it doesn't mean that the BTA30 has entered standby, but that the input signals have stopped. As mentioned above, some playing devices will continue to output muted signals after stopping playing. But it seems that the PS4 would not. It just directly cut off the output signal. And when the signals stop and then recover, there could be sound dropping issues. We have also conducted tests on the BTA30 and found that for optical input, if the signals from the playing device are complete, the BTA30 can actually keep a stable output.
Also, for Bluetooth receiving mode, it's quite usual that the signal will stop during pausing. And unlike the optical connection, this generally would not cause any issues. 

*Transient sound incomplete under USB DAC input:*
Because of the design of the CSR8675 chip, in the case of USB DAC input, such as using the CSR8675 chip's own USB DAC to decode the device will have some sound loss at the beginning, the time is about 0.6 s. This problem has been evaluated and optimized before, in fact, our BTA30 also better than most of the devices using the CSR8675 chip. And this only exists at the very beginning of playback, so if your playback device has not been muted, it has no effect.

*I'm the product manager of the BTA30, and I'm happy for you to discuss it with me. Every product is not perfect, but we try to make it as perfect as possible.*


----------



## HiddenUser (Dec 9, 2020)

ying27 said:


> I am really interested in this product and I plan to use the BTA30 with my computer, however, my computer only has USB connections. I found this product:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before purchasing the BTA30 I would like to solve the following issue:

I'm looking for a way to connect my Nvidia Shield TV to the BTA30 so I can transmit audio from the Tidal app (up to 24 bit / 96kHz) running on Shield to my external Bluetooth DAC using the LDAC codec. Since the Shield TV does not have optical/coaxial output (it has only 2 USB 3.0 ports), *I need an USB to coaxial converter* like this.

First question: Does anyone know if this converter could extract Shield audio for the coaxial input of BTA30?
Second question: Is this converter actually an USB DAC? If so, would the audio data be degraded due to additional D/A conversion?

This is important for my purchase decision, so if @FiiO or @FiiO Willson can answer these questions I would appreciate it.

I also have found another device which could be a solid solution for me:
Douk Audio U2 USB Converter XMOS XU208 Digital Interface

Is this converter an USB DAC too? I would prefer no conversion, that is, BIT PERFECT digital (USB) to digital (coaxial) connection.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## FiiO Willson

HiddenUser said:


> Before purchasing the BTA30 I would like to solve the following issue:
> 
> I'm looking for a way to connect my Nvidia Shield TV to the BTA30 so I can transmit audio from the Tidal app (up to 24 bit / 96kHz) running on Shield to my external Bluetooth DAC using the LDAC codec. Since the Shield TV does not have optical/coaxial output (it has only 2 USB 3.0 ports), *I need an USB to coaxial converter* like this.
> 
> ...


I took a look at the product(Douk Audio U2) because it reveals a lot, so I can learn a little more about it
It appears to be a USB to Digital signal device with no DAC functionality.
Its output is still Digital/SPDIF.
In fact, some users of the BTA30 product did suggest us to do one product similar, and we are considering it, but it may take some time to decide if it is worth do that!

I hope you find my response helpful.


----------



## Ichos

The K3 is a great usb to coaxial converter.
I have been using it with success.


----------



## FiiO Willson

FiiO Willson said:


> I took a look at the product(Douk Audio U2) because it reveals a lot, so I can learn a little more about it
> It appears to be a USB to Digital signal device with no DAC functionality.
> Its output is still Digital/SPDIF.
> In fact, some users of the BTA30 product did suggest us to do one product similar, and we are considering it, but it may take some time to decide if it is worth do that!
> ...





Ichos said:


> The K3 is a great usb to coaxial converter.
> I have been using it with success.


Yes,You are right,The K3 is used by many FiiO users to connect to the BTA30.


----------



## HiddenUser (Dec 10, 2020)

FiiO Willson said:


> I hope you find my response helpful.


Yes, you were very helpful.
When will this device be available in Europe? I mean Amazon Spain, UK... I prefer to buy from those sites instead of Ali Express.

And 2 last questions, please:
- Can this device increase the sample rate of the source on TRANSMIT mode (upsampling ability up to 192kHz)? Or is this feature only available when using as a DAC?
- Does this device support firmware updates with the Fiio Control companion app?

Many thanks for your help


----------



## FiiO Willson

HiddenUser said:


> Yes, you were very helpful.
> When will this device be available in Europe? I mean Amazon Spain, UK... I prefer to buy from those sites instead of Ali Express.
> 
> And 2 last questions, please:
> ...


Hi,
Unfortunately, the European Amazon is the responsibility of the agent not our direct sales. You can ask your local agent, we show here that we have orders in Europe, but the quantity is limited I'm not sure if they sell on Amazon.
Regarding your two questions.
1, in TX mode, if you use Optical or Coaxial input, then he supports up to 192kHz/24bit and LDAC; when it is in USB input, it only supports up to 48kHz/16bit.
2,BTA30 support firmware updates with the Fiio Control companion app


----------



## HiddenUser (Dec 11, 2020)

FiiO Willson said:


> 1, in TX mode, if you use Optical or Coaxial input, then he supports up to 192kHz/24bit and LDAC; when it is in USB input, it only supports up to 48kHz/16bit.


I think you didn't understand question 1. According to the advertised features:
_The DSP allows any digital audio signal to be upsampled to 192kHz, greatly improving audio accuracy for a better listening experience._
So what does this statement mean? Will any digital signal be upsampled to 192kHz on DAC mode only? Or will this feature still be available when on RX/TX mode too?

Thanks again


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

HiddenUser said:


> I think you didn't understand question 1. According to the advertised features:
> _The DSP allows any digital audio signal to be upsampled to 192kHz, greatly improving audio accuracy for a better listening experience._
> So what does this statement mean? Will any digital signal be upsampled to 192kHz on DAC mode only? Or will this feature still be available when on RX/TX mode too?
> 
> Thanks again



Hi,

Even if I am no official of FiiO, I think there is already one simple answer to your question. 

If in TX mode, the file will be converted to the Bluetooth codec you're using. So I think it is pointless to upsample it to 192khz. As far I know, there is no Bluetooth protocol allowing to stream files in 24/192. The 2 best codecs (or supposedly best) codec, struggle to achieve 24/96khz transmission. So I assume that would be pointless. 

In RX mode, the upsample is possible, but I still do not see the benefits of it. The file arrives as compressed Bluetooth "encoded" file. So that gives a lot of compression. Decompressing AND upsampling it can't do any good to sound. 

I even doubt that upsampling something in 16/44 do 24/192 will do any real good. If you ask me, I always think that what comes out of the device should be as close as possible to what gets in. So a DAC should output 16/44 when it's fed with 16/44 or 24/96 if it is fed 24/96. 

Just my personal thoughts. 

Regards.


----------



## HiddenUser (Dec 12, 2020)

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even if I am no official of FiiO, I think there is already one simple answer to your question.
> 
> ...


It makes sense, but I have seen a review of the BTA30 on YouTube showing the Fiio Control app on a smartphone, and there is one option called '*Digital up-sampling*', so there it is. You can enable/disable it.

On the other hand, I just want to point out that there is a new codec called 'UAT' ('Ultra Audio Transmission', developed by Hiby) supporting up to *24 bit / 192 kHz, 1.2Mbps bitrate*. Obviously, the BTA30 does not support this codec so this is only FYI. Only high-end smartphones, Hiby digital audio players and selected DACs support it (for example, SMSL M200, SU-9...)


----------



## johnston21 (Dec 12, 2020)

I have the ifi iPower X 5v coming to power the the BTA30. Just like when the BTA30 arrived, it will be handed to my spouse till I find it under the tree on the 25th. I have the Shure BT2 to receive aptx LL (and a few TWS, no aptx LL) to use...in 2 more weeks.

Will also experiment with my Burson Cable+ Pro to the AE A2s and Fostex PMO 4s.

New EMK cables arrived. Yup, handed over till Christmas.


----------



## kgs51

With the Bta 30 I want to use it as a transmitter for my radio. The radio has a headphone jack. I was wondering how I connect the BTA 30 to the radio. Do I have to purchase an adapter for this. For example do I purchase a RCA cable to 3.5 mm port or a coaxial to 3.5 mm cable. 
I would appreciate anyone's help.


----------



## caprimulgus (Dec 12, 2020)

kgs51 said:


> With the Bta 30 I want to use it as a transmitter for my radio. The radio has a headphone jack. I was wondering how I connect the BTA 30 to the radio. Do I have to purchase an adapter for this. For example do I purchase a RCA cable to 3.5 mm port or a coaxial to 3.5 mm cable.
> I would appreciate anyone's help.



BTA30 doesn't have analogue input. This was one of the suggestions we all said earlier in this thread, but Fiio obviously didn't listen.

You would need an analogue to digital converter of some sort if you wanted to use the BTA30. But you're probably better off choosing a different transmitter than has analog input. Avantree Oasis Plus is one option, but doesn't have LDAC, only AptX-HD (it does do dual-link with AptX-Low Latency though!).


----------



## kgs51

caprimulgus said:


> BTA30 doesn't have analogue input. This was one of the suggestions we all said earlier in this thread, but Fiio obviously didn't listen.
> 
> You would need an analogue to digital converter of some sort if you wanted to use the BTA30. But you're probably better off choosing a different transmitter than has analog input. Avantree Oasis Plus is one option (but doesn't have LDAC, only AptX-HD).


Thanks for your help.


----------



## huilun02 (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi all,

I use my BTA30 exclusively as an LDAC transmitter. I intend to feed it 24/192 over coax through a Topping D10s when the DAC arrives. Currently it is being fed 24/96 over optical from my desktop. If I attempt to feed 24/192 over optical, I get audio but with lots of intermittent pops and cracks. Some articles suggest that 24/192 input should be done with coax instead of optical. I am deliberating if I should go out to buy a dedicated 75ohm coax cable. These dont look cheap.

First, a few questions:

Will there be a difference for TX to be feeding it 24/192?
Does 24/96 get passed straight to bluetooth without additional processing? i.e. will 24/192 force the unit to decode and compress into 96khz again? I worry because I dont want added latency.
My bluetooth receivers are a set of ES100 and BTR5.
I just want the best signal possible over bluetooth.

Thanks!


----------



## FiiO Willson

huilun02 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I use my BTA30 exclusively as an LDAC transmitter. I intend to feed it 24/192 over coax through a Topping D10s when the DAC arrives. Currently it is being fed 24/96 over optical from my desktop. If I attempt to feed 24/192 over optical, I get audio but with lots of intermittent pops and cracks. Some articles suggest that 24/192 input should be done with coax instead of optical. I am deliberating if I should go out to buy a dedicated 75ohm coax cable. These dont look cheap.
> 
> ...



The realization of Bluetooth transmission 192k/24b signal, not a technical problem, FiiO can also be achieved, the key is to achieve nothing meaningful, the transmission distance and transmission effect is relatively poor, as you said will often break the sound.
In technically speaking, the current Bluetooth bandwidth and duty cycle is basically close to the limit.
You can experience LDAC, LDAC can transmit a maximum of 96k/24b signal, but the stability and transmission distance have been a problem, you can try to increase the transmission distance in the case of LDAC without automatic frequency reduction and then listen to music
We do products are trying to make more people accept and like, we are not technical mania, more people like our products is what we want!
Thank you very much for your support, we will do more research in Bluetooth, and strive to bring you better products!


----------



## FiiO Willson

kgs51 said:


> With the Bta 30 I want to use it as a transmitter for my radio. The radio has a headphone jack. I was wondering how I connect the BTA 30 to the radio. Do I have to purchase an adapter for this. For example do I purchase a RCA cable to 3.5 mm port or a coaxial to 3.5 mm cable.
> I would appreciate anyone's help.


Sorry.
We did not consider the 3.5mm output to Bluetooth transmitting out in the product design at the beginning, this is our problem, may be considered in the later products.
I found a device on amazon that has a 3.5mm analog to digital output, maybe it can help you
If you have any other questions, you can contact me privately or via Twitter, thank you very much!

https://www.amazon.com/Digital-Conv...words=Analog+to+digital&qid=1607847005&sr=8-7


----------



## huilun02 (Dec 13, 2020)

FiiO Willson said:


> The realization of Bluetooth transmission 192k/24b signal, not a technical problem, FiiO can also be achieved, the key is to achieve nothing meaningful, the transmission distance and transmission effect is relatively poor, as you said will often break the sound.
> In technically speaking, the current Bluetooth bandwidth and duty cycle is basically close to the limit.
> You can experience LDAC, LDAC can transmit a maximum of 96k/24b signal, but the stability and transmission distance have been a problem, you can try to increase the transmission distance in the case of LDAC without automatic frequency reduction and then listen to music
> We do products are trying to make more people accept and like, we are not technical mania, more people like our products is what we want!
> Thank you very much for your support, we will do more research in Bluetooth, and strive to bring you better products!



Hi Wilson,

Thank you for the response. I am not so much asking for the product to be improved. Rather, I just want to utilise its maximum capability in TX mode.

Distance and signal integrity is not an issue as I sit right in front of the unit. The reason I ask is because I love listening to music and want to hear the best of what my desktop can output, but without having to be physically tethered to a desktop amp.

Wether 24/192 can be sent over blueetooth is besides the point. What I want to know is if it can make use of 24/192 input in TX mode.

Plain facts instead of a hypothetical response would be much appreciated. I am already very happy with the product and I want to know more about it.

Thanks.


----------



## FiiO Willson

huilun02 said:


> Hi Wilson,
> 
> Thank you for the response. I am not so much asking for the product to be improved. Rather, I just want to utilise its maximum capability in TX mode.
> 
> ...



In TX mode, BTA30 Can support Up to 192K/24B input, and Support LDAC/aptX HD/aptX LL/aptX/SBC out, but you know, Even LDAC can only transmit 96k 24bit signals stably, depending on the characteristics of LDAC itself。
Perhaps this feature summary image will give you a better understanding of the BTA30.


----------



## huilun02

FiiO Willson said:


> In TX mode, BTA30 Can support Up to 192K/24B input, and Support LDAC/aptX HD/aptX LL/aptX/SBC out, but you know, Even LDAC can only transmit 96k 24bit signals stably, depending on the characteristics of LDAC itself。



Thanks! 
Can you confirm if it gets 24/192 input, will it be compressed before bluetooth transmission? Trying it right now over optical, I get sound with cracking and popping. Is this due to optical limitation, or will there be no difference if I use coax cable instead?


----------



## FiiO Willson

huilun02 said:


> Thanks!
> Can you confirm if it gets 24/192 input, will it be compressed before bluetooth transmission? Trying it right now over optical, I get sound with cracking and popping. Is this due to optical limitation, or will there be no difference if I use coax cable instead?


Before the signal enters the Bluetooth 8675 chip, it will undergo preliminary processing. The principle of processing is to choose the corresponding sampling rate according to the Bluetooth format selected by the user, and if you choose LDAC, the maximum is 96k sampling rate. If you choose aptX, the sampling rate may only be 48k.
The processed signal is then given to the 8675 and then output.
As for the sound problems you say connected to the Optical, I suspect that there is a high probability of problems with the Optical signal, you can try the Coaxial input, if the Coaxial input is fine and the Optical input can not, then you can be sure that there are some problems with the optical input device
In our research, we found that the Optical support more than 96k sampling rate, may not be very stable

You can communicate with me directly by private message or Twitter, which will be more efficient


----------



## Ichos

Please kindly check my review of BTA 30.
A Headfi version will follow sooner or later.

https://www.hxosplus.gr/reviews/fiio-bta-30-review-βluetooth-dac-in-and-out/


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ichos said:


> Please kindly check my review of BTA 30.
> A Headfi version will follow sooner or later.
> 
> https://www.hxosplus.gr/reviews/fiio-bta-30-review-βluetooth-dac-in-and-out/


Although I can't read it，But thank you very much for your review.


----------



## Ichos

Thank you very much.
Please use Google translate.

https://hp3k44oyyd7ziwtwngcbtsmgbe-.../fiio-bta-30-review-βluetooth-dac-in-and-out/


----------



## jbattermann

FiiO Willson said:


> In TX mode, BTA30 Can support Up to 192K/24B input, and Support LDAC/aptX HD/aptX LL/aptX/SBC out, but you know, Even LDAC can only transmit 96k 24bit signals stably, depending on the characteristics of LDAC itself。
> Perhaps this feature summary image will give you a better understanding of the BTA30.



Maybe it has been asked before, but are there any plans for USB Input / BT TX mode to support higher bit rate formats and LDAC as well sometimes in the (near?) future?


----------



## FiiO Willson

jbattermann said:


> Maybe it has been asked before, but are there any plans for USB Input / BT TX mode to support higher bit rate formats and LDAC as well sometimes in the (near?) future?



Due to the positioning of the current BTA30 and the solution used, it is not possible to increase the high sampling rate in TX mode with USB input via firmware. We are very sorry for this.
The BTA30 was designed with a clear advantage due to the definition of the product and the fact that there are no better products on the market.

However, thanks to your feedback, our next generation of products will be even better, so stay tuned!


----------



## BurritoJustice

Would it be possible to have a passthrough mode? I want to put it in between my TV and my DAC so I can receive/transmit and it'd be nice to pass it through when I want to just use my setup wired.


----------



## tmoss

Hi @FiiO Willson 

Thanks for your response. I'm disappointed that the USB will not work for me for PC usage in general (it's fine for music and movies, just not for general work) so I would be excited if there were any updates to resolve this, even if it's a new product design. Regardless, it's a cool device and I appreciate your time!

BTW, I'm not able to test this so could you tell me: if the BTA30 is receiving USB input, will it ouput this signal to optical output in DAC mode?


----------



## HiddenUser (Dec 16, 2020)

@FiiO Willson : Finally I have bought the BTA30 on Ali, but I have two questions:

1)
I want to connect 2 devices at the same time, a set top box with optical output and my Nvidia Shield TV with coaxial output (thanks to an USB to SPDIF digital interface). *Both on TX mode*. Therefore, do I have to select the input of the desired device on the FiiO Control app each time I want to use one of these two devices in order to transmit audio to my headphones? If so, could a future firmware update allow the input to be automatically selected as soon as it receives audio data (to avoid manual selection)?

2)
I have a SMSL SU-9 DAC with a built-in BT receiver with UAT support (this protocol supports up to 24 bit / 192kHz audio via Bluetooth). The BTA30 does support 24 bit / 192kHz audio through its coaxial input (according to the specs), so could this codec be added in a future firmware update (at least for TX mode) if there were enough people interested in this enhancement? If so, the BTA30 would be the first BT desktop transceiver in the world supporting this codec. Logically you would have to buy the license from HiBy, but in turn you would increase the sales of this product for sure.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## FiiO Willson

BurritoJustice said:


> Would it be possible to have a passthrough mode? I want to put it in between my TV and my DAC so I can receive/transmit and it'd be nice to pass it through when I want to just use my setup wired.





tmoss said:


> Hi @FiiO Willson
> 
> Thanks for your response. I'm disappointed that the USB will not work for me for PC usage in general (it's fine for music and movies, just not for general work) so I would be excited if there were any updates to resolve this, even if it's a new product design. Regardless, it's a cool device and I appreciate your time!
> 
> BTW, I'm not able to test this so could you tell me: if the BTA30 is receiving USB input, will it ouput this signal to optical output in DAC mode?



For the next generation we will definitely improve the USB input, I can promise

And for your question,in DAC mode, if the BTA30 is receiving USB input,it can ouput the signal to Optical&Coaxial output,and can be upscaled the signal to 192kHz/24bit


----------



## FiiO Willson

HiddenUser said:


> @FiiO Willson : Finally I have bought the BTA30 on Ali, but I have two questions:
> 
> 1)
> I want to connect 2 devices at the same time, a set top box with optical output and my Nvidia Shield TV with coaxial output (thanks to an USB to SPDIF digital interface). *Both on TX mode*. Therefore, do I have to select the input of the desired device on the FiiO Control app each time I want to use one of these two devices in order to transmit audio to my headphones? If so, could a future firmware update allow the input to be automatically selected as soon as it receives audio data (to avoid manual selection)?
> ...



*First of all,thank you very much for your support*
For your questions:
1)
When in TX mode with different signal inputs, the system has a default priority: USB DAC input > Coaxial input > Optical input
When you plug in both the TV and the set-top box, he will give priority to the set-top box input if you have not changed it.
He will only select the TV input when you turn off the set-top box, or when you select it in the FiiO Control App.
I am not sure if you often have both inputs, as it seems that most people do not want to hear the set-top box while using the TV, or turn off the TV while using the set-top box.
Of course, if you feel that this default setting of the BTA30 does not solve your problem, then we can change a version of the test software for you to switch between inputs by double clicking on the power button (only the switch, which may not be shown by the indicator light), which I think would solve your problem and would be slightly more convenient than the app

2)
Maybe I don't think the same as you, if a product has a feature that is not well done, we will even remove that feature, which is responsible for most consumers.
In fact the BTA30 could have been designed to do more, but some were removed because the experience was not good.
This is our brand culture, which may not be the same as some companies.
If someday we integrate UAT, then that will be the time when UAT is stable.


----------



## HiddenUser

FiiO Willson said:


> 1)
> When in TX mode with different signal inputs, the system has a default priority: USB DAC input > Coaxial input > Optical input
> When you plug in both the TV and the set-top box, he will give priority to the set-top box input if you have not changed it.
> He will only select the TV input when you turn off the set-top box, or when you select it in the FiiO Control App.


Ah, I understand. The thing is that I have these 2 devices turned on all the time, and I switch between them with the remote control of my AVR. Is it necessary to change the BTA30 operation mode to RX in order to change the current input on the FiiO Control app? If not, it's ok to switch inputs with the FiiO app. However, I appreciate your offer. It would be interesting to have the 'double click' feature for the next firmware version. I can test it if you want. But keep in mind I don't have the product yet, so you'll have to wait.


> 2)
> Maybe I don't think the same as you, if a product has a feature that is not well done, we will even remove that feature, which is responsible for most consumers.
> In fact the BTA30 could have been designed to do more, but some were removed because the experience was not good.
> This is our brand culture, which may not be the same as some companies.
> If someday we integrate UAT, then that will be the time when UAT is stable.


Excuse me, but I didn't know that. I thought that UAT integration would be feasible but you hadn't added it because there weren't enough people interested. With your last statement, did you mean that UAT could be integrated in the future or only in a NEW MODEL due to technical limitations?

Thanks again.


----------



## FiiO Willson

HiddenUser said:


> Ah, I understand. The thing is that I have these 2 devices turned on all the time, and I switch between them with the remote control of my AVR. Is it necessary to change the BTA30 operation mode to RX in order to change the current input on the FiiO Control app? If not, it's ok to switch inputs with the FiiO app. However, I appreciate your offer. It would be interesting to have the 'double click' feature for the next firmware version. I can test it if you want. But keep in mind I don't have the product yet, so you'll have to wait.
> 
> Excuse me, but I didn't know that. I thought that UAT integration would be feasible but you hadn't added it because there weren't enough people interested. With your last statement, did you mean that UAT could be integrated in the future or only in a NEW MODEL due to technical limitations?
> 
> Thanks again.



Our company is now able to achieve a technology similar to "UAT", but it has been evaluated and cannot be applied to our products for the time being to meet our quality requirements and product requirements.

Theoretically we cannot talk about other companies' products or technologies, this is not good, so please try to avoid such problems in the future, thank you very much.


----------



## BurritoJustice

FiiO Willson said:


> For the next generation we will definitely improve the USB input, I can promise
> 
> And for your question,in DAC mode, if the BTA30 is receiving USB input,it can ouput the signal to Optical&Coaxial output,and can be upscaled the signal to 192kHz/24bit



Hi, you misunderstand me. I mean optical input to optical output. So I can bypass the unit without having to replug everything. It's a feature I saw on a few much lower performing units on AE with this feature.


----------



## Canleskis

Hi,

I am considering buying the Fiio BTA30 Bluetooth transmitter to pair it with my Fiio BTR3K device but before that I would like to know if when paired together (the BTR3K and the BTA30), the BTR3K is able to go in IDLE mode when no sound is playing as it is able to do when connected to my phone. Multiple transmitters I have tried do not have this ability which uses too much battery for a desktop use and I wasn't able to find any information online regarding this.
Currently, using my motherboard's Bluetooth chip, the BTR3K is able to go in IDLE when no sound is playing (or rather, when no application is sending sound) exactly as it does when connected to my phone. Is this possible with the BTA30 too?


----------



## FiiO

Canleskis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering buying the Fiio BTA30 Bluetooth transmitter to pair it with my Fiio BTR3K device but before that I would like to know if when paired together (the BTR3K and the BTA30), the BTR3K is able to go in IDLE mode when no sound is playing as it is able to do when connected to my phone. Multiple transmitters I have tried do not have this ability which uses too much battery for a desktop use and I wasn't able to find any information online regarding this.
> Currently, using my motherboard's Bluetooth chip, the BTR3K is able to go in IDLE when no sound is playing (or rather, when no application is sending sound) exactly as it does when connected to my phone. Is this possible with the BTA30 too?



Dear friend,

I tested the BTA30 with the BTR3K. You could press the pair button in the BTA30 to stop the music transmission. The BTR3K could enter idle mode at that time. If you would like to play the music again, you would need to press the pair button of the BTA30 again.

Best regards


----------



## nikobland

Hi all,

I am running the headphone jack from my Marantz AV receiver to a Oehlbach analog to digital converter. This is capable of 96khz sampling. This then goes over coaxial to the BTA30, transmitting to my Sony 1000-XM4.

Unfortunately, this is over SMB codec, but I want LDAC. I can’t see why this would not be over LDAC.

Can anybody please advise or give some pointers please? So close to getting this working 😂

Note that no sound came through at all using optical from the AD converter to the BTA30.
Thanks,
Nik


----------



## Canleskis

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I tested the BTA30 with the BTR3K. You could press the pair button in the BTA30 to stop the music transmission. The BTR3K could enter idle mode at that time. If you would like to play the music again, you would need to press the pair button of the BTA30 again.
> 
> Best regards


Hello and thanks for your answer,

Does this mean without pressing the button it would not enter IDLE mode automatically if no sound is playing? Is this something that possible with transmitters?
This feature is important for me because otherwise the battery of the BTR3K is not enough for an entire day.

Thanks for your time again.


----------



## tmoss

So a quirk I've found with the BTA30 is that it turns off and on whenever switching between modes - has anyone found that sometimes when switching between modes it will turn off and not turn back on?
@FiiO Willson is this a known issue?


----------



## nikobland

nikobland said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am running the headphone jack from my Marantz AV receiver to a Oehlbach analog to digital converter. This is capable of 96khz sampling. This then goes over coaxial to the BTA30, transmitting to my Sony 1000-XM4.
> 
> ...


A follow-up: putting the Sony XM-4 headphones into single device only mode opens up another mode which I assume is LDAC. Double pressing the pair button on the BTA now flips between blue and a purplish white. The Sony headphone don’t accept Apt-x so I’m assuming this is white. Is the white light pure white? Or it is more like lilac?
Thanks.


----------



## dereks10

nikobland said:


> A follow-up: putting the Sony XM-4 headphones into single device only mode opens up another mode which I assume is LDAC. Double pressing the pair button on the BTA now flips between blue and a purplish white. The Sony headphone don’t accept Apt-x so I’m assuming this is white. Is the white light pure white? Or it is more like lilac?
> Thanks.


It has a slight lilac hue to it yes, i cant capture it on camera but I tried for you. It seems the farther away you get , the more you can see a slight purple hue. Definitely  in LDAC mode as the others are dark colors.


----------



## Lolito

can you make this a TX LDAC usb dongle for my mac, and sell it for 50USD?? I don't need the rest, I already have a dac, and I already have a btr5. I do not want to own a 3rd dac, I just want LDAC audio for my 2014 mac, this is a great market, we already have bt RX. 90USD is a lot for the people who only want LDAC on a mac.



Kean FiiO said:


> Thank you for your attention and feedback for BTA30.
> In order to make BTA30 more functional and cover more usage scenarios, we have tried our best to adjust hardware and software architecture . For this reason, it also led to serious delays in the project. Until it goes on the market, we are still optimizing the design to obtain more stable functions.
> However, due to the limitation of chip resources, it is impossible to take care of every function. In the end, only most usage scenarios or requirement can be taken into account.
> For example,  LDAC LIB can support I2S format only, such as transmit from DSP through S/PDIF interface .  It's a pity that BTA30's USB DAC decoded and transmit by CSR8675 itself！
> ...



I see, so when is BTA40, or 50, coming? spend those 20 cents in more rom, and put the usb path like the other digital imputs, or make it 2x USB, one for digital audio imput, the other just for power, so we can use a clean linear PSU for power. 

You can also just make a btr6 that can make usb to LDAC transmitter... better than this thing for the same price and no battery and no display... make this 50$, or make a btr6 that can do all this, AND CALL IT A DAY.


Thanks.


----------



## FiiO Willson

BurritoJustice said:


> Hi, you misunderstand me. I mean optical input to optical output. So I can bypass the unit without having to replug everything. It's a feature I saw on a few much lower performing units on AE with this feature.


Not support optical input to optical output Now


----------



## dereks10

One thing i must add is that hopefully next model, the TX mode is not place so finely in the middle of the other 2 settings. To get it to land in the mid Its like you have to thread the needle with precision =0 lol.


----------



## FiiO Willson

tmoss said:


> So a quirk I've found with the BTA30 is that it turns off and on whenever switching between modes - has anyone found that sometimes when switching between modes it will turn off and not turn back on?
> @FiiO Willson is this a known issue?


hi, friend
You are very observant when using the BTA30, which is something I should learn from.
Yes, the product is defined in such a way that every time you switch modes, you need to turn it off and on again.



Canleskis said:


> Hello and thanks for your answer,
> 
> Does this mean without pressing the button it would not enter IDLE mode automatically if no sound is playing? Is this something that possible with transmitters?
> This feature is important for me because otherwise the battery of the BTR3K is not enough for an entire day.
> ...


Hi
As soon as the BTA30 is connected it will go into playback, you can manually press the pair button to pause playback, that  you can achieve IDLE



dereks10 said:


> One thing i must add is that hopefully next model, the TX mode is not place so finely in the middle of the other 2 settings. To get it to land in the mid Its like you have to thread the needle with precision =0 lol.


Hello Friend
You have used it very carefully, thank you for your suggestion!
We have discussed this issue internally and perhaps we can make the select button work better.


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner (Dec 21, 2020)

Lolito said:


> can you make this a TX LDAC usb dongle for my mac, and sell it for 50USD?? I don't need the rest, I already have a dac, and I already have a btr5. I do not want to own a 3rd dac, I just want LDAC audio for my 2014 mac, this is a great market, we already have bt RX. 90USD is a lot for the people who only want LDAC on a mac.



Hi Lolito,

Any particular reason why you absolutely need to stream over LDAC ?
Except for the satisfaction of knowing that you stream with a higher bitrate or sample rate ?

I'm asking because, as you can read in a previous report, I tried to listen to the same tracks with LDAC and with aptx-HD.
And as I noted, it sounded to me that aptx-HD was slightly better than LDAC despite the theoritical better bit/samplerate.

So maybe you're looking for something specific ?

Asking because FiiO wilson said that they built the device to fit most demands. 
Which makes sense...
I wonder if there are a lot of other people looking for just the same features as you'd like. 
Would be interesting to know. 

Regards.


----------



## Lolito

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> Hi Lolito,
> 
> Any particular reason why you absolutely need to stream over LDAC ?
> Except for the satisfaction of knowing that you stream with a higher bitrate or sample rate ?
> ...



My use scenario is from a macbook. The macbook already sends aptx to my btr5, but that sound quality is just fine, just ok, for youtube it's ok, but it is well below red book. No hi res, at all. I think either aptx HD or LDAC would more than double the "bandwidth" or bitrate. Can easily double it. That would be a decent thing. Not as a cable playing DSD, but if it's just a tiny bit worse than red book, it would be a huge improvement compared with aptx. Aptx is so bad compared to cable, that for music, it's really not worth it. that is why, to give a macbook aptx hd or ldac. What are the btrates of those?


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

Lolito said:


> My use scenario is from a macbook. The macbook already sends aptx to my btr5, but that sound quality is just fine, just ok, for youtube it's ok, but it is well below red book. No hi res, at all. I think either aptx HD or LDAC would more than double the "bandwidth" or bitrate. Can easily double it. That would be a decent thing. Not as a cable playing DSD, but if it's just a tiny bit worse than red book, it would be a huge improvement compared with aptx. Aptx is so bad compared to cable, that for music, it's really not worth it. that is why, to give a macbook aptx hd or ldac. What are the btrates of those?



Hi,

I understand you point perfectly. I also was in the quest for LDAC to improve aptx-HD.

And I understand the numbers.
Yes LDAC can stream almost hi-res.
But would you honestly be able to tell LDAC apart from aptx-HD in a blind test ?
It is perfectly possible.
But me, today, at my age, would hardly be able to say I'm listening to aptx-HD instead of LDAC.
And as I said, if there is a differnece, it is in favour of aptx-HD to me.

I assume that, besides the bit/sample rate that is transmitted, the quality of the encoding/deconding also has a lot to do.
And to my ears the job is probably better done by aptx-HD than it is by LDAC.
It is a purely personal opinion.
So I will perfectly admit it if you tell me that in properly performed blind test with level matching you can tell for sure (or even with 80% accuracy) what is the codec you're listening to.

Regards.


----------



## nikobland

dereks10 said:


> It has a slight lilac hue to it yes, i cant capture it on camera but I tried for you. It seems the farther away you get , the more you can see a slight purple hue. Definitely  in LDAC mode as the others are dark colors.


Thanks a lot Derek10!! Your image is perfect and the light looks exactly like what I’m seeing.
I see the discussion on MBP to LDAC, and for me, that’s also a need. I would likely be in the camp that could not tell the difference between LDAC and AptX-HD, but my Sony headphones cannot receive AptX, hence my obsession with LDAC.
Thanks again, and thanks to FiiO for the great value product!


----------



## caprimulgus

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> Any particular reason why you absolutely need to stream over LDAC ?



There's a little headphone called the Sony WH-1000XM4, which happens to support LDAC but not AptX-HD. I'd wager there are a fair few people who own the Sony WH-1000XM4 that might like to stream over LDAC.


----------



## HiddenUser (Dec 21, 2020)

nikobland said:


> I see the discussion on MBP to LDAC, and for me, that’s also a need.


For me too. So I bought an USB to SPDIF digital interface to connect my Nvidia Shield Android TV to the BTA30's coaxial input, in order to transmit LDAC audio to my SMSL SU-9 DAC from the USB port of the Shield (a digital interface is not necessarily a DAC, in this case no D/A conversion is performed, so you'll get a very pure sound output, granted). I bought THIS. This adapter uses the XMOS XU208 converter chip (good quality) and is supplied with a drivers disc, but the good news for you is no driver is needed for Mac. It has a MicroUSB input and optical and coaxial outputs. With the coaxial output supports up to 24 bit / 192kHz audio, higher than 96kHz frequency of LDAC. So problem solved.

I hope this helps anyone with the same issue.


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

caprimulgus said:


> There's a little headphone called the Sony WH-1000XM4, which happens to support LDAC but not AptX-HD. I'd wager there are a fair few people who own the Sony WH-1000XM4 that might like to stream over LDAC.



Hi,

That is a good reason to me indeed.
Especially as Sony headphones are popular.

Regards.


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

HiddenUser said:


> For me too. So I bought an USB to SPDIF digital interface to connect my Nvidia Shield Android TV to the BTA30's coaxial input, in order to transmit LDAC audio to my SMSL SU-9 DAC from the USB port of the Shield (a digital interface is not necessarily a DAC, in this case no D/A conversion is performed, so you'll get a very pure sound output, granted). I bought THIS. This adapter uses the XMOS XU208 converter chip (good quality) and is supplied with a drivers disc, but the good news for you is no driver is needed for Mac. It has a MicroUSB input and optical and coaxial outputs. With the coaxial output supports up to 24 bit / 192kHz audio,higher than the 96kHz frequency of LDAC. So problem solved.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone with the same issue.



Hi, 

SMSL-SU 9 is a nice DAC. Indeed you should feed it with the best quality possible.
I assume you also have wired devices playing to it  and take advantage of the full features of that device. 

Regards.


----------



## HiddenUser

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> Hi,
> 
> SMSL-SU 9 is a nice DAC. Indeed you should feed it with the best quality possible.
> I assume you also have wired devices playing to it  and take advantage of the full features of that device.
> ...


Of course. I only play wireless audio with Tidal non-MQA tracks and for MQA or files with higher bit depth/frequency, I connect my smartphone directly to the SU-9 with an USB cable and play files using the well-known USB Audio Player Pro Android app.

Regards


----------



## huilun02

Just got my Topping D10s and can confirm the BTA30 accepts 24/192 input over coax to be transmitted over BT with no issues. Sometimes we just have a BTR5 or ES100 and want to listen to the best possible signal from the PC without being tethered to the table with a wire.

Also it works nicely in reverse, as a receiver so you can send music/audio to speakers without having to tether your phone to anything. The BTA30 can upscale the signal it receives to 24/192 before sending to amp.

Just because it isn't CD/studio quality, is not a reason to give up and forsake the utility/convenience that Bluetooth can offer.


----------



## FiiO Willson

In fact, the BTA30 will not be spared because of the out-of-stock AKM chip problem
Because the BTA30's have lots of function and supports LDAC, it is selling very well and is expected to run out of our stock of AK4490 very soon, when it will be out of stock severl monthes later.
So, I suggest that those who have the BTA30 should enjoy it first, as it may not be available after a while


----------



## johnston21

Zero lag using aptx LL (Shure BT2) from TV optical.


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

FiiO Willson said:


> In fact, the BTA30 will not be spared because of the out-of-stock AKM chip problem
> Because the BTA30's have lots of function and supports LDAC, it is selling very well and is expected to run out of our stock of AK4490 very soon, when it will be out of stock severl monthes later.
> So, I suggest that those who have the BTA30 should enjoy it first, as it may not be available after a while



Hi,

Not surprised the BTA-30 sells well.

It is pretty. 
It is packed with features. 
It covers several needs. 
It's selling price is more than decent. 
It comes with the reputation of FiiO. 

Glad I could get my hands on one those units. 
Glad to hear it sells well. 

Sad to hear it may be out of stock for a long time  

Regards.


----------



## rapindrive

caprimulgus said:


> There's a little headphone called the Sony WH-1000XM4, which happens to support LDAC but not AptX-HD. I'd wager there are a fair few people who own the Sony WH-1000XM4 that might like to stream over LDAC.


The reason for my purchase. Waiting for me to come.


----------



## Ichos

Please have a look at my review

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-bta-30-high-fidelity-bluetooth-transceiver.24859/review/25008/


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ichos said:


> Please have a look at my review
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-bta-30-high-fidelity-bluetooth-transceiver.24859/review/25008/


I read your review
It gives a more complete description of the BTA30's features and is very good


----------



## FiiO

*Invitation to FiiO User Communication Activity on Facebook*

Distinguished FiiO users,

We have successfully held a communication activity on Facebook in March. Lately we have been planning another online communication activity. This time, we will once again invite members of FiiO Product Council and project managers. Any questions concerning our previous products or the upcoming FD5 and UTWS3 will be welcomed. In addition, we have prepared a brand new FD5 and UTWS3 as prizes. FiiO users participating in this event will have a chance to get them! Thank you for your support to us.
Time: 9 p.m.-11 p.m., 29 Dec. 2020 (Beijing time)

Site:
*FiiO-philes club>>>*
*https://www.facebook.com/groups/1615065175446865/*


How to Attend: Search for "FiiO-philes club" on Facebook to join the discussion.
Activity Details:
1. Each ID is only allowed to participate in the draw once.
2. Questions are limited to FiiO products.
3. Questions are limited to specified posts of the FiiO group, such as the post of FiiO headphone amplifiers, players or Bluetooth products.
4. Participants who send an advertisement or post any contents unrelated to FiiO products will be removed from the group with invalid qualification to take in the draw.
5. On the second day after the communication activity, FiiO staff will collect and draw a lottery on Random, announcing the winners. The first winner will get the FD5, and the second will get the UTWS3.
6. For the question posted between 9 p.m. and 12 p.m. on Dec.29th (Beijing time), its ID will be qualified to participate in the draw. Others out of this time period will not be acknowledged.
7. Winners please contact administrators of FiiO Facebook group, sending your shipping details to us within 1 week. Otherwise, you will lose the winner qualification.
8. FiiO reserves the final interpretation right about this activity.

*On 9 p.m. and 11 p.m. on Dec.29th (Beijing time), we will wait for you on Facebook.





*


----------



## FiiO

*A Brief Introduction for FiiO BTA30*
​


----------



## Ichos

FiiO Willson said:


> I read your review
> It gives a more complete description of the BTA30's features and is very good



Thank you!


----------



## ionjorj

huilun02 said:


> Just got my Topping D10s and can confirm the BTA30 accepts 24/192 input over coax to be transmitted over BT with no issues.


My question is, if somebody can answer it, whether the BTA30 can accept DSD64 over the coax input to be transmitted over BT.
TIA


----------



## FiiO

ionjorj said:


> My question is, if somebody can answer it, whether the BTA30 can accept DSD64 over the coax input to be transmitted over BT.
> TIA


Dear friend,

I tested and this connection could work. 

Best regards


----------



## johnston21 (Dec 31, 2020)

The center pin for the BTA30 is on the antenna, not on the SMA mount. If you are going to use a 3rd-party hi-gain antenna, an adapter with center pins on both ends may be needed (depending on the antenna).




Size matters...


----------



## Dje14

hello sorry for my angalis (I am French). I cannot connect my sony wh1000m3 headphones in bt tx mode. When I switch on the fiio bta30, the light flashes twice and then stays fixed. When I keep the button even, nothing happens. If I press the on / off and pair button at the same time nothing happens. I have to unplug the fiio to turn it off. How can I remedy this?


----------



## johnston21 (Dec 31, 2020)

Welcome to Head-Fi Dje14.

The power light on my BTA30 does not flash twice when first turned on, it stays on steady.

In Tx mode, the Pair light flashes twice until connected to a (previously paired) Bluetooth device, then stays on steady.

I need to hold the power button for approx. 3 seconds to turn off.

When pressing the power & pair buttons at the same time, you need to be in Rx or Tx mode.


----------



## Dartin Bout

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I tested and this connection could work.
> 
> Best regards


I can also confirm that this does work and sounds splendid using LDAC TX (I tested the RX on Panda THX, the BTR5 and Fiio EH3).


----------



## ionjorj

Dartin Bout said:


> I can also confirm that this does work and sounds splendid using LDAC TX (I tested the RX on Panda THX, the BTR5 and Fiio EH3).


Thank you guys, much appreciated.


----------



## ionjorj

Dartin Bout said:


> I can also confirm that this does work and sounds splendid using LDAC TX (I tested the RX on Panda THX, the BTR5 and Fiio EH3).


If you could please share, I'm curious to find out what is your setup feeding signal into the BTA30 through the coax digital input.
Thanks again.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Hows the USB DAC(Mode) quality on the FiiO BTA30? I'm considering getting one and Connect it to a standalone Headphone AMP


----------



## Dartin Bout

I have a couple of choices, The Realtek coax built into my motherboard. In addition, I have a customized C-Media soundcard for my default 7.1 analog sound, but I use it's coax out tor the BTA30. I have a huge music collection (250k tracks)on my home NAS with the majority in flac but I have 10k of DSD tracks as well.  I have other headphones that I run from different amp\dacs but the BTA30 and the Drop Panda is the 1st to really bring Hi-Res to truly wireless plateau. I'm loving it!


----------



## Dartin Bout

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Hows the USB DAC(Mode) quality on the FiiO BTA30? I'm considering getting one and Connect it to a standalone Headphone AMP


It is not the best way to use it as it is limited  to 16bit 44.1/48k . The optical does 24\192 and the coax does  DSD64(DoP) and will TX those codecs over LDAC. The USB is the worst of the three.


----------



## FiiO Willson

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Hows the USB DAC(Mode) quality on the FiiO BTA30? I'm considering getting one and Connect it to a standalone Headphone AMP


Yes, his USB DAC is not particularly strong, if you want to use USB DAC Mode you'd better use coaxial or optical for better results


----------



## robbiemck

Hi - I'm facing an issue in DAC mode where the device is going in to its temporary power off mode (requiring the 2 second startup silence) after each song - so the start of each song is cut off entirely. Using SPDIF-IN at 24/96. I read a reply a few weeks ago from a Fiio account saying that this shouldn't be the case unless you physically mute the source the audio is coming from, but I haven't been able to find a fix. Anyone else experiencing this? I definitely think it's a firmware issue.


----------



## Dyzson (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi, I'm looking for a Bluetooth transmitter for my Audioquest Dragonfly Cobalt. I have Audio-Technica ATH-m50xBT and 1more Stylish True Wireless headphones. Will the device be able to work with both these pairs of headphones at the same time? (normal and True Wireless at the same time) Will the dragonfly have any effect on the sound coming from this device?

The device isn't available in my country (Poland). Is it safe to buy this product on Aliexpress?


----------



## ionjorj

Dartin Bout said:


> I have a couple of choices, The Realtek coax built into my motherboard. In addition, I have a customized C-Media soundcard for my default 7.1 analog sound, but I use it's coax out tor the BTA30.


Thanks for the insight, really helpful.

I too have a collection of FLAC and DSD (*.dsf) files on my NAS which I can play using my BR player. The trouble with that one is that it can send the signal either through the HDMI or through coax, but never both. The HDMI is fed into the receiver that drives my audio system so while switching outputs from player's setting is possible it is rather inconvenient.
Another possibility would be to use a dedicated USB audio card with coax output attached to a computer for playing those files into the BTA30.

Which brings me to another couple of questions, maybe you can help me here:
- are *.dsf files DoP? If now how do you convert from one to another?
- what software do you use to play your DSD files?

Thanks again,


----------



## Dartin Bout

I haven't run into that issue. It does take a few seconds for the TX to my headphone  connection to work at the beginning of each new listening session but once connected there are no gaps. Have you checked the Fiio control application from your phone? It's kind of a pain because  you have to put the BTA30 in RX mode but there are a lot of settings buried there.


----------



## FiiO Willson

robbiemck said:


> Hi - I'm facing an issue in DAC mode where the device is going in to its temporary power off mode (requiring the 2 second startup silence) after each song - so the start of each song is cut off entirely. Using SPDIF-IN at 24/96. I read a reply a few weeks ago from a Fiio account saying that this shouldn't be the case unless you physically mute the source the audio is coming from, but I haven't been able to find a fix. Anyone else experiencing this? I definitely think it's a firmware issue.



Hello. I think you may select USB and SPDIF input at the same time and no priority selected?
I can send you a new Firmware for test.
Please check your message.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Dyzson said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a Bluetooth transmitter for my Audioquest Dragonfly Cobalt. I have Audio-Technica ATH-m50xBT and 1more Stylish True Wireless headphones. Will the device be able to work with both these pairs of headphones at the same time? (normal and True Wireless at the same time) Will the dragonfly have any effect on the sound coming from this device?
> 
> The device isn't available in my country (Poland). Is it safe to buy this product on Aliexpress?



I think it should work fine
You can buy from our officially approved shops, this is safe.

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## johnston21 (Jan 5, 2021)

> I can send you a new Firmware for test.


Is the new Firmware with changes? If so, I’d be happy to test.


----------



## Dyzson (Jan 5, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> I think it should work fine
> You can buy from our officially approved shops, this is safe.
> 
> https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


" Sorry, this item is no longer available! "

Will there be no problem with synchronising these 2 pairs of headphones? One pair only supports AptX, the other AptX HD and I have the impression that one pair can interrupt because of this. I have already tested cheap devices from Aliexpress with the CSR8675 and CSR8670 chip. Most of them didn't want to pair with 2 pairs of headphones and when they did, it interrupted the sound.

Ps. BTA30 doesn't have an analogue input, so it cannot be used as a transmitter for Dragonfly Cobalt (only has a jack output).


----------



## FiiO Willson (Jan 5, 2021)

johnston21 said:


> Is the new Firmware with changes? If so, I’d be happy to test.


A slight improvement to the connection. However, a more complete firmware will be released later, the firmware I have here is only an improvement for the dropout problem with optical or coaxial connections


----------



## FiiO Willson

Dyzson said:


> " Sorry, this item is no longer available! "
> 
> Will there be no problem with synchronising these 2 pairs of headphones? One pair only supports AptX, the other AptX HD and I have the impression that one pair can interrupt because of this. I have already tested cheap devices from Aliexpress with the CSR8675 and CSR8670 chip. Most of them didn't want to pair with 2 pairs of headphones and when they did, it interrupted the sound.
> 
> Ps. BTA30 doesn't have an analogue input, so it cannot be used as a transmitter for Dragonfly Cobalt (only has a jack output).



The BTA30 supports the pairing of 2 devices at the same time, but ultimately only in the same format.


----------



## johnston21

FiiO Willson said:


> A slight improvement to the connection. However, a more complete firmware will be released later, the firmware I have here is only an improvement for the dropout problem with optical or coaxial connections


Thank you, and happy to wait as my only wired input is optical from a SONY TV and I’m not experiencing the drop-outs.


----------



## frix

Hi, I'm interested in the BTA30. Does it have some kind of bypass mode when my setup is as following: TV -> optical_IN -> BTA30 -> optical_OUT -> Speaker Amp. The intention is to switch easily between BT headphone and my speaker setup.


----------



## rev92

Hi guys, here's our take on Fiio BTA30 - it's a great little device! 

https://ear-fidelity.com/2021/01/06/fiio-bta30/


----------



## rapindrive (Jan 6, 2021)

Tengo un problema con el dispositivo. Solo me conecta con mi sony xm4 por SBC, no tengo forma de obtener audio transmitido por LDAC desde el dispositivo. Lo tengo conectado al PC por cable óptico.


----------



## rapindrive (Jan 6, 2021)

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is a good reason to me indeed.
> Especially as Sony headphones are popular.
> ...


Have you managed to connect the sony xm4 via LDAC? a greeting


----------



## nikobland

rapindrive said:


> I have a problem with the device. It only connects me with my sony xm4 by SBC, I have no way to get audio by DAC transmitting from the device. I have it connected to the PC by optical cable.


Hi,

I finally got this to work. Make sure that the Headphones app is set up so that you are not allowing two devices to connect to the headphones at the same time. The BTA30 light should go a very slight shade of purple.
Let us know if it works!


----------



## FiiO Willson

frix said:


> Hi, I'm interested in the BTA30. Does it have some kind of bypass mode when my setup is as following: TV -> optical_IN -> BTA30 -> optical_OUT -> Speaker Amp. The intention is to switch easily between BT headphone and my speaker setup.


Hi
Bypass mode is not supported, are you using this to use both headphones and speakers and then you want to listen to either one to hear the sound? 
Could you share your idea so that we can evaluate whether to add this feature to our further products?


----------



## rapindrive

nikobland said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally got this to work. Make sure that the Headphones app is set up so that you are not allowing two devices to connect to the headphones at the same time. The BTA30 light should go a very slight shade of purple.
> Let us know if it works!


It had the configuration as you indicated. It seems like a magic thing but now it works when you turn it on again! The light looks white, that indicates LDAC connection, it is a wonder for my ears. I equalize with the app of my sound card on the PC, and deactivate the equalization of the xm4 in its application. If I have a problem I will comment on it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## frix

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi
> Bypass mode is not supported, are you using this to use both headphones and speakers and then you want to listen to either one to hear the sound?
> Could you share your idea so that we can evaluate whether to add this feature to our further products?


Yes, I want to use the BTA30 in between my Spdif signal chain. During daytime I would like to use my speakers. So a bypass mode would be really usefull. Bypassing the spdif signal to my speaker amp. During nighttime when the child sleeps I would like to use my headphones and disable bypass.


----------



## caprimulgus

rev92 said:


> Hi guys, here's our take on Fiio BTA30 - it's a great little device!
> 
> https://ear-fidelity.com/2021/01/06/fiio-bta30/





> FiiO BTA30 works with almost all Bluetooth codecs except HWA as the receiver, but it also misses AptX LL when it works as the transmitter, and I miss that so much.



I thought it was the opposite: AptX-LL works in transmitter mode, but not receiver mode.


----------



## johnston21 (Jan 7, 2021)

I have aptx ll working in Tx mode to a Shure BT2. Confirmed no aptx ll in Rx mode.


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi,

The BTA-30 is back in it's box.

I wanted to use it as USB DAC as I got another DAC to use with my other devices.

But the fact that it is impossible to feed it with anything else than the 48Khz files makes it simply unusable with Linux.
It seems there may be some workarounds but I am unable to get them to work. 

I'll keep trying some things, but really not sure I'll manage to get those to work. 

High hopes. Great desappointment.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Any noticeable Audio Delays for Movies and such?


----------



## Ichos

Nothing of note.


----------



## johnston21

Hopefully the next revision will have aptx Adaptive added (for Tx mode).


----------



## HiddenUser (Jan 9, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> Of course, if you feel that this default setting of the BTA30 does not solve your problem, then we can change a version of the test software for you to switch between inputs by double clicking on the power button (only the switch, which may not be shown by the indicator light), which I think would solve your problem and would be slightly more convenient than the app


Hi, do you remember this? Yes, I need that modded firmware, because I already have tested the transceiver and in order to switch from coaxial to optical, I have to set the transceiver to RX mode, then open the FiiO Control app on my phone and disable both USB and coaxial inputs. Finally, I have to set the transceiver to TX mode. This is not comfortable for me, so if you give me a test firmware with that feature I will be very happy with this product. However, it would be much better to have a dedicated button for this function or add the optical input as an additional option to the app and let the user modify the input priority to quickly switch between optical and coaxial. Pay attention to this for your next product, because I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one with this issue.

Looking forward to your response, *thank you very much for your excellent support*!! I have never bought any product from FiiO before. but now I'm sold. I also have bought your EH3 NC headphones, although I have not yet tested them with the BTA30.

PS. Please explain how to flash the new firmware when is ready.


----------



## sensenonno

USB dac seems to have auto on-off built in ? And it is causing some speaker popping noise for me. The white LED will turn to flashing green if there is no sound automatically.....

This makes the UsB dac nearly usable....


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

johnston21 said:


> Hopefully the next revision will have aptx Adaptive added (for Tx mode).



For next revision, I would like :
- the ability to select between rx/tx/DAC mode more easily ;
- the ability to select the input source directly from the device and not from the app ;
- the ability to use the DAC with something else than the fixed input it for now uses and that makes the DAC unuasable when using USB (and I have to do so as the BTA-30 is now too far away from the computer and the optical output of the motherboard).




sensenonno said:


> USB dac seems to have auto on-off built in ? And it is causing some speaker popping noise for me. The white LED will turn to flashing green if there is no sound automatically.....
> 
> This makes the UsB dac nearly usable....



USB DAC is totally unusable if you're running Linux. 
According to what you say, it also is barely usable when used in macOs or Windows. 

So I wonder : why not just shutting if off and advertise the product as simply Toslink/SPDIF DAC and use the USB just as power source ? 
That would at least save FiiO some bad reports on an otherwise clever and nice product...


----------



## FiiO Willson

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> Hi,
> 
> The BTA-30 is back in it's box.
> 
> ...


That firmware improves the problem of not being able to hear the sound for less than 1s at the beginning in the case of multiple inputs.
It is not officially released. If you need this firmware, you can private message me, thanks!

As we have made clear on several occasions, the USB DAC does not support sample rates of 192k and above.
This is because the product was not originally defined as a USB DAC, but as a multifunctional transceiver. This cannot be changed now and can only be improved in the next generation of products.


----------



## FiiO Willson (Jan 11, 2021)

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> For next revision, I would like :
> - the ability to select between rx/tx/DAC mode more easily ;
> - the ability to select the input source directly from the device and not from the app ;
> - the ability to use the DAC with something else than the fixed input it for now uses and that makes the DAC unuasable when using USB (and I have to do so as the BTA-30 is now too far away from the computer and the optical output of the motherboard).
> ...


Hi
Being a manufacturer, we have also done our research, and with the current product situation, there are quite a few users using the USB DAC function.
Before the launch, I had at least specified on Headfi, the formats it could support up to and the sample rates, do you remember there was a table?
We don't want to create a misunderstanding either, in fact this product is less than $100 and I think the BTA30 is still excellent and worth the price.
Of course, it does have some problems and your suggestions are good and I think we will improve them in later products.

The BTA30, according to our tests, supports Linux and works fine on MacOs and Windows, it is not Unusable as you say.


----------



## PenguinHeadphoner

FiiO Willson said:


> That firmware improves the problem of not being able to hear the sound for less than 1s at the beginning in the case of multiple inputs.
> It is not officially released. If you need this firmware, you can private message me, thanks!
> 
> As we have made clear on several occasions, the USB DAC does not support sample rates of 192k and above.
> This is because the product was not originally defined as a USB DAC, but as a multifunctional transceiver. This cannot be changed now and can only be improved in the next generation of products.



Hi,

No problem.
I get the point.

But the problem is, whatever the sample rate used (44.1, 48, 88.2, 96...) there is no sound coming out of the BTA-30. 
The BTA-30 is recognized as a USB device and I select it as the output device for my files. 
But when I try to play anything over it, I get no sound at all. 

This is probably because I use it with Linux and should configure PulseAudio (/etc/pulse/daemon.conf).
I have been able to do so previously, but I have been unable to reproduce that setting.
So the USB DAC part is totally unusable for me now... and I hoped to be able to get it to work, even if only with files downsampled to 48Khz. 

Maybe the misunderstanding from my part is : 
- because there is a DAC selection ; 
- because the BTA-30 appears as a DAC for sound output on computer when hooked up with USB ; 
- because the BTA-30 is also advertised as being able to improve the sound when playing from a computer thanks to it's DAC functionality. So that assumes you can play files over the BAC using USB, which is not my case (but again, maybe that is because I use Linux, so not really "common" OS). 

I'll wait for the next iteration of the BAT-30 because I still think that, if it fits my needs (which it did for a time) it is a really nice and cute device for a really decent price and offers a pack of features and pretty good sound. 

Regards.


----------



## HiddenUser

@FiiO Willson :
Could you tell me something about this?
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...ptical-coaxial-interface.926876/post-16094954


----------



## sensenonno (Jan 11, 2021)

@FiiO Willson :

Is it possible to keep the USB dac to stay on ( white LED light ) even when there is no windows sound output?

I get popping noise for example when a youtube video starts ( white light) , and when a youtube video stops (green flashing light).


----------



## Lolito

when is version 2 of this device coming? because the idea is awesome, a proper bluetooth transmitter, the perfect couple for a btr5... great idea, but when is the decent version coming? cause this one is half baked at best.


----------



## mattheturk

Ok no sound expert here so I’m a little confused and I just have to ask. A little help would be highly appreciated. So my Xbox series x is connected to tv via HDMI if I use optical connection from my tv directly to bta30. Will I be able to transmit the audio codec to LDAC via Bluetooth? Since I can’t receive the desired audio using the USB DAC which limits it to 16/48


----------



## FiiO Willson

PenguinHeadphoner said:


> Hi,
> 
> No problem.
> I get the point.
> ...


If there is no output from the USB DAC on the BTA30, then there may be a problem with the product, or with your settings.
You are welcome to contact our official customer service.@FiiO

I will of course pass your question on to them, Please wait.


----------



## FiiO Willson

sensenonno said:


> @FiiO Willson :
> 
> Is it possible to keep the USB dac to stay on ( white LED light ) even there is windows sound output?
> 
> I get popping noise for example when a youtube video starts ( white light) , and when a youtube video stops (green flashing light).


Hi

In DAC mode, the BTA30 will light up white when there is a signal input, and it will flash green when there is no signal input.
The flashing green light is designed to reduce power consumption and prolong the life of the product, many products are designed in this way.
The BTA30 has a small POP sound when it is first played, this is a normal phenomenon that occurs when the amplifier is first powered up, it should be much smaller than many devices.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Lolito said:


> when is version 2 of this device coming? because the idea is awesome, a proper bluetooth transmitter, the perfect couple for a btr5... great idea, but when is the decent version coming? cause this one is half baked at best.



Thank you for your interest
As previously stated, this product was designed at the request of a number of agents and customers. It is also an exploration of the market.
We have had many such products designed ahead of their time but not selling well(Just like W1, a wifi audio transceiver,severl years ago ), we were worried about this before, but the BTA30 is better.
We are planning a new upgrade product, but it may not be available that soon, because the AKM fire has affected our product line more.
Of course the BTA30 is only 89USD, which is our sincerity.
The next generation will of course be better.

Because* I will be involved in the whole process of the next generation of products*, I believe it will satisfy everyone


----------



## FiiO Willson

mattheturk said:


> Ok no sound expert here so I’m a little confused and I just have to ask. A little help would be highly appreciated. So my Xbox series x is connected to tv via HDMI if I use optical connection from my tv directly to bta30. Will I be able to transmit the audio codec to LDAC via Bluetooth? Since I can’t receive the desired audio using the USB DAC which limits it to 16/48


Hello,

If your TV can output audio via optical, then this is fine and you can use BTA30 to output LDAC via Bluetooth


----------



## sensenonno (Jan 11, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi
> 
> In DAC mode, the BTA30 will light up white when there is a signal input, and it will flash green when there is no signal input.
> The flashing green light is designed to reduce power consumption and prolong the life of the product, many products are designed in this way.
> The BTA30 has a small POP sound when it is first played, this is a normal phenomenon that occurs when the amplifier is first powered up, it should be much smaller than many devices.


Pop sound happens every time when it goes from flashing green to white. They are not speaker start-up kind of pop noise, they are less than that but are auditable and they are causing delays .  Someone in Amazon is saying same thing , so please try to turn this power consumption thing off in next firmware update.


----------



## FiiO Willson (Jan 12, 2021)

sensenonno said:


> Pop sound happens every time when it goes from flashing green to white. They are not speaker start-up kind of pop noise, they are less than that but are auditable and they are causing delays .  Someone in Amazon is saying same thing , so please try to turn this power consumption thing off in next firmware update.


Hi,
My colleague says we have improved this problem
I'll send you the test firmware to you later if you like.

If you want to participate in the new firmware upgrade, you can send me a private message, because I have to read a lot of postings every day and I'm afraid I'll forget you!
*Anyone else who is interested can also private message me
Of course, we will make it public when the firmware is stable.*


----------



## sensenonno

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi
> 
> In DAC mode, the BTA30 will light up white when there is a signal input, and it will flash green when there is no signal input.
> The flashing green light is designed to reduce power consumption and prolong the life of the product, many products are designed in this way.
> The BTA30 has a small POP sound when it is first played, this is a normal phenomenon that occurs when the amplifier is first powered up, it should be much smaller than many devices.





FiiO Willson said:


> Hi,
> My colleague says we have improved this problem
> I'll send you the test firmware to you later if you like.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Please do.


----------



## mattheturk

Thank you for giving me a legit reason to get Mobius instead of Audeze Penrose X. It’s almost lossless and I can use those headphones wirelessly now. People are complaining about penrose’s wireless dongle so many hardware software issues. I’m definitely getting Mobius now lol


----------



## Dyzson

Are you planning to make a simpler TX/RX transmitter? Without DAC function, but with configuration via apps?

There are no decent transmitters on the market with a good class chip and good configuration. I would like to buy BT 5.0 TX/RX devices with CSR8675 chip, configuration in mobile app and analog jack input. With support for 2 devices simultaneously and without codec problems. (No device allows AptX and AptX HD headphones to be connected at the same time, and they have problems with true wirelles headphones)

On the other side, if the Fiio BTA30 would have a full-fledged DAC and a full USB case and jack output I would also be interested in buying it. I would like to see USB DAC + Preamp + Headphone Amp + BT Transmitter in one device.

I currently use a dragonfly with ugreeen transmitter from aliexpress but this is a temporary solution. I would like to be able to buy something decent like an AIO or a really good and configurable transmitter.


----------



## mattheturk

One more question, how do I change the processing from 24bit/96k to 48k while not switching to apxhd, apx. Since my headphones are not supported with those codecs I can only go with LDAC. If I want to use the 3D capabilities of the headset it shouldn’t exceed 24bit/48k can I adjust that via the app?


----------



## mattheturk

Or do I have to give up on 24 bit altogether and switch to USB DAC when I use those features? Sitting at mostly 95 dB :/


----------



## FiiO Willson

HiddenUser said:


> Hi, do you remember this? Yes, I need that modded firmware, because I already have tested the transceiver and in order to switch from coaxial to optical, I have to set the transceiver to RX mode, then open the FiiO Control app on my phone and disable both USB and coaxial inputs. Finally, I have to set the transceiver to TX mode. This is not comfortable for me, so if you give me a test firmware with that feature I will be very happy with this product. However, it would be much better to have a dedicated button for this function or add the optical input as an additional option to the app and let the user modify the input priority to quickly switch between optical and coaxial. Pay attention to this for your next product, because I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one with this issue.
> 
> Looking forward to your response, *thank you very much for your excellent support*!! I have never bought any product from FiiO before. but now I'm sold. I also have bought your EH3 NC headphones, although I have not yet tested them with the BTA30.
> 
> PS. Please explain how to flash the new firmware when is ready.


Hello,
We are in the process of revising a version of the firmware to change some of the issues that have been reported by the market, including some problems with input selection.if you want to test ,you can send me a private message so i can send a firmware to you for test.
But unfortunately, it is not possible to add buttons to the machine. Maybe we will change it on the next product.
As I will be involved in the whole process for the next product, I am sure we will try to solve the problems you have mentioned.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Dyzson said:


> Are you planning to make a simpler TX/RX transmitter? Without DAC function, but with configuration via apps?
> 
> There are no decent transmitters on the market with a good class chip and good configuration. I would like to buy BT 5.0 TX/RX devices with CSR8675 chip, configuration in mobile app and analog jack input. With support for 2 devices simultaneously and without codec problems. (No device allows AptX and AptX HD headphones to be connected at the same time, and they have problems with true wirelles headphones)
> 
> ...


Hello
The current BTA30 meets the first scenario you mentioned, the USB DAC can be not used if you like, and at $89.99 it's even cheaper than buying another transceiver that doesn't support lossless format Bluetooth like LDAC and aptX.

If you want a more versatile transceiver, you may have to wait until the end of 2021 or more, as the current supply of chips is a major problem and needs to be developed and produced


----------



## FiiO Willson

mattheturk said:


> One more question, how do I change the processing from 24bit/96k to 48k while not switching to apxhd, apx. Since my headphones are not supported with those codecs I can only go with LDAC. If I want to use the 3D capabilities of the headset it shouldn’t exceed 24bit/48k can I adjust that via the app?


Hi
If your headset does not support 24bit/96k, then the BTA30 will automatically select the samples your headset can support and the transmission encoding format it supports, so don't worry about that.


----------



## FiiO Willson

sensenonno said:


> Thank you. Please do.


BTA30 FW1.1 upgrade log

1. Fixed the issue where the reconnection may fail or cause a system freeze in TX mode; 
2. Fixed the issue where a pop sound would occur when starting to play in RX/DAC mode.
3. Fixed the sound dropping out issue when connected to the computer via Bluetooth in RX mode;
4. Fixed the sound dropping out issue when input via SDPIF in DAC mode;
5. Miscellaneous bug fixes.

http://fiio-firmware.fiio.net/BTA30/BTA30_dfu_FW1.1.zip


----------



## sensenonno

FiiO Willson said:


> BTA30 FW1.1 upgrade log
> 
> 1. Fixed the issue where the reconnection may fail or cause a system freeze in TX mode;
> 2. Fixed the issue where a pop sound would occur when starting to play in RX/DAC mode.
> ...


Thank You Wilson! Will try that later today and report back. 

I am currently on business trip and using the bta30 with my notebook , and with the popping sound issue, I ve switched to use BTR5 as my usb dac and sadly there is still some popping sound. I ve looked in google and it seems like it happens with your K3 as well.

http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=43993&extra=&page=1&mobile=yes

Is the because of your Fiio usb driver ? I am not sure since BTA30 does not need one , so is this power saving feature a FIio hardware implementation? This stops me from buying the K3 as well.  I ve never have this problem even with cheaper usb DIY dacs . Please fix it.


----------



## mattheturk (Jan 13, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi
> If your headset does not support 24bit/96k, then the BTA30 will automatically select the samples your headset can support and the transmission encoding format it supports, so don't worry about that.



I understand my headset supports 24bit/96k though
To be clear it has, 2 modes that work with Bluetooth connection:

2 channel stereo where the headphone limits the sample rate to 16bit/48k in this mode no in built surround sound is supported but you still get the 3D head tracking and emulation.

the other mode is called hi res which maxes out at 24bit/96k in which you get access to hi res audio by sacrificing from 3D capabilities of the headset however if I can set it to 24bit/48k manually I can still have those 3D functions of the headset so if bta30 automatically sets 96k which this mode allows you to I won’t be getting those features so do I have an option to manually change this setting and make it consistent 48k whether it be AAC or LDAC.

the headset doesn’t support aptx or aptxhd FYI. Following are supported AAC, SBC and LDAC
The headset is Audeze Mobius


----------



## FiiO

*The new firmware FW1.1 for BTA30 is now available!*








Updated at 2021-01-13

The following changes and improvements have been made in the new firmware:


1. Fixed the issue where the reconnection may fail or cause a system freeze in TX mode;
2. Fixed the issue where a pop sound would occur when starting to play in RX/DAC mode.
3. Fixed the sound dropping out issue when connected to the computer via Bluetooth in RX mode;
4. Fixed the sound dropping out issue when input via SDPIF in DAC mode;
5. Miscellaneous bug fixes.



*How to upgrade the BTA30: *Click here

*BTA30 firmware download: *Click here


----------



## FiiO Willson

sensenonno said:


> Thank You Wilson! Will try that later today and report back.
> 
> I am currently on business trip and using the bta30 with my notebook , and with the popping sound issue, I ve switched to use BTR5 as my usb dac and sadly there is still some popping sound. I ve looked in google and it seems like it happens with your K3 as well.
> 
> ...


What system are you using, what playback software, POP sound on what interface input?

There is some sound when powering up, and when switching between different inputs, sometimes it is normal

I suggest you try the device you have, the BTA30 has a new firmware release to try; other products such as the K3 and BTR5 have been sold a lot and there is not much feedback about this problem.


----------



## sensenonno (Jan 13, 2021)

FiiO said:


> *The new firmware FW1.1 for BTA30 is now available!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you !! I ve just tried this but sadly it still does not fix the popping sound issues.............................. seems like the sound is now less audible but it is still there. The device is still turning its output on and off and this will inevita


FiiO Willson said:


> What system are you using, what playback software, POP sound on what interface input?
> 
> There is some sound when powering up, and when switching between different inputs, sometimes it is normal
> 
> I suggest you try the device you have, the BTA30 has a new firmware release to try; other products such as the K3 and BTR5 have been sold a lot and there is not much feedback about this problem.




I am using Windows 10 , USB to BTA30, connecting directly to small Genelec 8010.

I ve just tried this update but sadly it still does not fix the sound issues fully.............................. seems like the sound is now less audible but it is still there. The device is still turning its output on and off and this will inevitably cause the speakers to have small pop sound. I think some people might not notice it but it is there, as I said they are not loud speaker start-up pop noise.

http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=43993&extra=&page=2

However I am now using a method that a guy mentioned in the K3 link above and this software below is now keeping the output to be always on and has fixed the issues for now. The software is:

https://veg.by/en/projects/soundkeeper/

May be this can be implemented to your drivers?


----------



## mattheturk

A


----------



## mattheturk

mattheturk said:


> I understand my headset supports 24bit/96k though
> To be clear it has, 2 modes that work with Bluetooth connection:
> 
> 2 channel stereo where the headphone limits the sample rate to 16bit/48k in this mode no in built surround sound is supported but you still get the 3D head tracking and emulation.
> ...



In addition to my question, not supporting the aptx ll,will my Mobius headphones suffer from high latency issues ?


----------



## tmoss (Jan 13, 2021)

FiiO said:


> *The new firmware FW1.1 for BTA30 is now available!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tmoss said:


> Great to see Fiio product manager here! I have just picked up a BTA30 and indeed I really love the versatility since my PC, TV, and stereo system are all in the same place.
> 
> Unfortunately, I came across an issue that kind of is a deal breaker for use with a PC: whether using USB or optical in from pc, I find that the BTA30 goes idle as soon as it isn't actively receiving audio (pairing light switches off), and whenever going from idle to audio playing it drops a clip of audio off the start of the sound playing (plus some annoying popping when going in and out of idle). The behavior is such that many notification type sounds (anything just 1-2 seconds in length) just don't get played out at all (just the popping sounds from going in and out of idle state). I made a short video to demonstrate the issue posted here:
> 
> ...



Follow up -

New Fiio firmware has fixed the audio dropout issue described in my post when using optical input. The issue is still present for USB audio input, but that's not an issue for me since the USB input is being used by my gaming console, which is always feeding audio (unlike my PC).

Thanks for the update @FiiO Willson


----------



## tmoss

johnston21 said:


> The center pin for the BTA30 is on the antenna, not on the SMA mount. If you are going to use a 3rd-party hi-gain antenna, an adapter with center pins on both ends may be needed (depending on the antenna).
> 
> 
> 
> Size matters...



Does a 7dBi antenna really help with connection quality? My understanding was that an antenna like that is more directional and therefore wouldn't work as well at close range, but would work better at long ranges.


----------



## johnston21 (Jan 13, 2021)

The one I'm using is omni-directional. Does it help? I believe the supplied antenna is rated at 5dBi (possibly 2.5, not sure) so I'd like to think the aftermarket 7dBi I'm using is doing a better job. No issues with close-range connections. In-fact I was still connected ~51ft through double-paned glass doors in Tx mode using aptx LL.

I do have a directional 6dBi antenna (shown here), but have not used it with the BTA30.


----------



## Smash526 (Jan 13, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> What system are you using, what playback software, POP sound on what interface input?
> 
> There is some sound when powering up, and when switching between different inputs, sometimes it is normal
> 
> I suggest you try the device you have, the BTA30 has a new firmware release to try; other products such as the K3 and BTR5 have been sold a lot and there is not much feedback about this problem.


Hi, I would like to know please if BTA30 outputs the sound SIMULTANEOUSLY to RCA and BT when in TX mode and the input is SPDIF/Coaxial.
The item is back in sale at Ali, will probably buy if it does.


----------



## HiddenUser (Jan 14, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello,
> We are in the process of revising a version of the firmware to change some of the issues that have been reported by the market, including some problems with input selection.if you want to test ,you can send me a private message so i can send a firmware to you for test.


Yes, I want.


> But unfortunately, it is not possible to add buttons to the machine. Maybe we will change it on the next product.


NATURALLY!!! How can you add physical buttons to the current hardware? You can't. You didn't understand my previous post. I meant adding a new 'software' checkbox 'button' for Optical to the APP! Do you understand now? And let the user modify the input priority in future versions of the app. That dedicated 'hardware' button to switch inputs would be for the next model in your roadmap! ('BTA40' or whatever).


> As I will be involved in the whole process for the next product, I am sure we will try to solve the problems you have mentioned.


Thank you very much. I'm going to read your PM.
Regards.


----------



## johnston21

Smash526 said:


> I would like to know please if BTA30 outputs the sound SIMULTANEOUSLY to RCA and BT when in TX mode and the input is SPDIF/Coaxial.


No it does not. You have to use DAC mode for RCA output.


----------



## Smash526

johnston21 said:


> You have to use DAC mode for RCA output


Thank you.
Will still buy, hope FiiO fixes all current bugs in next updates.
Sound stopping due to powersaving while device doesn't even have a battery ?
Sounds annoying to say the least.


----------



## johnston21 (Jan 14, 2021)

Resolved:
The cable must have gone defective, I tried with another and all is good.
----
Since FW 1.1 update, I'm only getting "fluttering" noise using optical in for DAC and Tx mode. I've confirmed the cable box is set properly (has not changed before the FW update).

Anyone else having this issue since FW 1.1 update?


----------



## FiiO Willson (Jan 14, 2021)

HiddenUser said:


> Yes, I want.
> NATURALLY!!! How can you add physical buttons to the current hardware? You can't. You didn't understand my previous post. I meant adding a new 'software' checkbox 'button' for Optical to the APP! Do you understand now? And let the user modify the input priority in future versions of the app. That dedicated 'hardware' button to switch inputs would be for the next model in your roadmap! ('BTA40' or whatever).
> 
> Thank you very much. I'm going to read your PM.
> Regards.



Hi
There are two options for input sources in the APP, and this is actually a priority option. It shows two options, USB and Coaxial. If you do not select USB then it's optical or Coaxial first(Because the optical and coaxial design is not separated).

You are right, we are thinking about this from an engineer's point of view, we are not thinking about it from a user's point of view. I think this can be added as USB and Coaxial/Optical soon as it is not difficult. It should be changed to have all three outputs(as  Still two options, but change to USB and Coaxial/Optical or  other expressions, I need to talk to the engineers ) so that it is easier for the user to understand

Thank you very much for the information

Also, due to the AKM4490 being out of stock, we will have to enable the DAC change program and we will also upgrade the hardware of the BTA30 for a better user experience. This may be severl months later


----------



## HiddenUser

FiiO Willson said:


> You are right, we are thinking about this from an engineer's point of view, we are not thinking about it from a user's point of view. I think this can be added as USB and Coaxial/Optical soon as it is not difficult. It should be changed to have all three outputs(as  Still two options, but change to USB and Coaxial/Optical or  other expressions, I need to talk to the engineers ) so that it is easier for the user to understand


Thanks, but I would prefer to have 'USB', 'Coax', and 'Optical' separated, so users can select between Coaxial and Optical. Is this not possible?


> Also, due to the AKM4490 being out of stock, we will have to enable the DAC change program and we will also upgrade the hardware of the BTA30 for a better user experience. This may be severl months later


Are you going to release a BTA30 v2? What about early adopters like me? Early adopters will be at a disadvantage when version 2 is released. My 2 cents.


----------



## johnston21

From post #128, it mentioned to de-select both USB and Coaxial to have Optical first...



FiiO Willson said:


> There are two options for input sources in the APP, and this is actually a priority option. It shows two options, USB and Coaxial. If you do not select USB then it's optical or Coaxial first(Because the optical and coaxial design is not separated).





FiiO said:


> In DAC/TX mode, the input priority goes as USB > Coaxial > Optical. If the BTA30 has multiple inputs at a time, these inputs can be freely switched through the App. (Turning off the high priority input will automatically switch it to the next one in order.)
> But only USB input and Coaxial input option can be choose in the APP page. USB input will be prior if choosing both. *If both are not choose, only the optical input is available.*


----------



## HiddenUser (Jan 15, 2021)

johnston21 said:


> From post #128, it mentioned to de-select both USB and Coaxial to have Optical first...


I know, but @FiiO Willson promised a customized firmware with the ability to change the current input by clicking twice the power button. Much faster than using the app and changing the operating mode from RX to TX on the unit again (in my case).


----------



## Ynot1

Zen blue has sabre dac and balance out.
But I'm more interested in quality of reception and range. Anyone have both for comparisons?


----------



## FiiO Willson

HiddenUser said:


> I know, but @FiiO Willson promised a customized firmware with the ability to change the current input by clicking twice the power button. Much faster than using the app and changing the operating mode from RX to TX on the unit again (in my case).



Yes, this has been scheduled into our product programme, so stay tuned.


----------



## reddeath

I have been looking at BTA30 as LDAC transmitter to complement BTR5 I ordered earlier, trying to figure out if it would support my different possible use cases.
If I connect BTA30 to my computer, I still need a sound card with digital output. I do have one, but in the future, I may go the route of an external USB DAC / Amp.
I have Zen DAC at the office and I really like it - USB3 powered from PC, MQA support, RCA out. But it could use more features to be the perfect desktop music device.

My product request for BTA50 (?) would be something like Zen DAC + BTA30 (Bluetooth transmitter / receiver with LDAC and APTX-LL for 2 headphones) + Analog input.  Also, more physical button, so I don't need to use the app for basic operations like source or output switching, or bluetooth codec selection.
Analog input would be nice if I want to connect it to headphone out or Zone 2 RCA out of the Denon AVR. (I cannot believe that 2000 USD Denon AVRs do not have digital outputs. Using HDMI audio splitters or separate ADC converters is just too troublesome to be practical.)


----------



## FiiO Willson

reddeath said:


> I have been looking at BTA30 as LDAC transmitter to complement BTR5 I ordered earlier, trying to figure out if it would support my different possible use cases.
> If I connect BTA30 to my computer, I still need a sound card with digital output. I do have one, but in the future, I may go the route of an external USB DAC / Amp.
> I have Zen DAC at the office and I really like it - USB3 powered from PC, MQA support, RCA out. But it could use more features to be the perfect desktop music device.
> 
> ...



I rather agree with your expectations of the new BTA50, which are similar to the needs of many people.
What is more difficult now is that maybe the external analogue input indicators are not well made and we are looking for good ADC chips and evaluating them.


----------



## d3vil90

Hello there, first of all thanks Fiio team to bring such interesting device into live!

I just received this box and very like how it made.
My one serious doubt, I noticed in specification, is about USB functionality: this device is useless with my laptop (built-in BT module that can work only using SBC or AptX) cause it cannot give it ability to stream LDAC or AAC to my headphones (Sony WH-1000XM4) which is not support AptX codes. I complitely understard that we need to blame Sony for this decision, but to be honest I like this product.

So my question: is there any possibility to make custom firmware which will only support AAC and LDAC codes but for both input sources SPDIF and USB?
I can understand that could cost a lot of efforts from team but this will make BTA30 ultimate device for headphones which are support only AAC and LDAC codes to cover all needs: PC, TV and other use cases.

Also I've tried to connect it into PlayStation 4 via USB and console recognized it as Audio Device and pass sound into it, but unfortunately only with SBC codec. I understand that in this particular case I can connect it with optical link directly into console or to the TV, but using it with just one wire could be awesome.

Thanks again for that cool black box!


----------



## FiiO

d3vil90 said:


> Hello there, first of all thanks Fiio team to bring such interesting device into live!
> 
> I just received this box and very like how it made.
> My one serious doubt, I noticed in specification, is about USB functionality: this device is useless with my laptop (built-in BT module that can work only using SBC or AptX) cause it cannot give it ability to stream LDAC or AAC to my headphones (Sony WH-1000XM4) which is not support AptX codes. I complitely understard that we need to blame Sony for this decision, but to be honest I like this product.
> ...


Dear friend,

1.Why is the LDAC transmitting not supported when connecting the BTA30 in USB input mode?
It resulted from our product location (cost control) and lack of awareness about the current market. Mainly, the USB input process of the BTA30 is handled by the CSR8675 chip yet without the LDAC transmitting codec provided by Sony. If the BTA30 is popular among consumers, we would consider an independent USB chip added in the future, such as the commonly-used XMOS chip. 

In this way, the USB data would first be converted to I2S signals and later be transmitted to the 8675 chip, which supports LDAC transmitting.

As for the question of whether it would support the LDAC transmitting via USB-in in the future, we would like to say that if SONY supports us, we would definitely make it. Otherwise, it would be impossible. But nowadays, we just cannot assure it.

2. Does your Bluetooth headphone support other Bluetooth codec? If yes, you could try to switch the Bluetooth codec on BTA30 by double clicking the pair button and check again.


Best regards


----------



## Smash526

Bought the last unit from MeiRui.
Plus U2S XMOS XU208 USB to Coaxial converter.
And FiiO LR-RCA1 coaxial cable to connect between the two


----------



## d3vil90

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> 1.Why is the LDAC transmitting not supported when connecting the BTA30 in USB input mode?
> It resulted from our product location (cost control) and lack of awareness about the current market. Mainly, the USB input process of the BTA30 is handled by the CSR8675 chip yet without the LDAC transmitting codec provided by Sony. If the BTA30 is popular among consumers, we would consider an independent USB chip added in the future, such as the commonly-used XMOS chip.
> ...


Thank you for reply!

1. I think waiting for help from Sony quite bit impossible scenario...
In the same time I'm disappointed if I will have to buy new revision of BTA30 again to get fully-functioning device cause I was not aware of this information.

2. My headphones supports 3 codecs: SBC, AAC and LDAC. I've tryied to switch codecs and it works only with SBC (Blue light) in USB input mode. Get it working at least AAC would be nice.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Smash526 said:


> Bought the last unit from MeiRui.
> Plus U2S XMOS XU208 USB to Coaxial converter.
> And FiiO LR-RCA1 coaxial cable to connect between the two


----------



## FiiO Willson

d3vil90 said:


> Thank you for reply!
> 
> 1. I think waiting for help from Sony quite bit impossible scenario...
> In the same time I'm disappointed if I will have to buy new revision of BTA30 again to get fully-functioning device cause I was not aware of this information.
> ...


I believe we will have more and better products to launch in the future.

There are very few devices that have LDAC transmitting capabilities now because there are real technical difficulties.


----------



## Smash526

FiiO Willson said:


>


Thank you, wish they ship it already, xu208 and the cable are already on their way


----------



## FiiO

Smash526 said:


> Thank you, wish they ship it already, xu208 and the cable are already on their way



Dear friend,

Hope you could enjoy our BTA30!

Best regards


----------



## Smash526

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Hope you could enjoy our BTA30!
> 
> Best regards


Everything is on its way, will post impressions as I get all.
Thank you !


----------



## skankhunt42

I am extremely interested in Fiio BTA30, to use it as LDAC capable bluetooth audio transmitter. However, I do not have optical or coaxial out on all of my computers (4 in total), and buying another device to convert usb audio to optical would just add too much hassle and cost.

Can Fiio representative kindly tell us if the next BTA30 or whatever will it be called support LDAC transmission if source is USB audio in? Even if that would mean integrating another chip like XMOS into the design, and bump up price a bit (maybe 2 products, regular and pro versions? ). Clearly there is a lot of interest for this, and I think if such a product is released it would sell particularly well (given the fact that it is the only one on the market).

I already own a BTR5 and HiFiman Deva, and would love to pair them both via LDAC.

Also, is current BTA30 at least capable of 24-bit aptX-HD when connected to usb, or is it only limited to regular aptX? For 2 headphones at the same time?

Thank you very much!


----------



## mattheturk

How is the latency with LDAC? Did anyone measure that specifically? Is it over 100ms?


----------



## FiiO Willson

skankhunt42 said:


> I am extremely interested in Fiio BTA30, to use it as LDAC capable bluetooth audio transmitter. However, I do not have optical or coaxial out on all of my computers (4 in total), and buying another device to convert usb audio to optical would just add too much hassle and cost.
> 
> Can Fiio representative kindly tell us if the next BTA30 or whatever will it be called support LDAC transmission if source is USB audio in? Even if that would mean integrating another chip like XMOS into the design, and bump up price a bit (maybe 2 products, regular and pro versions? ). Clearly there is a lot of interest for this, and I think if such a product is released it would sell particularly well (given the fact that it is the only one on the market).
> 
> ...



Hi,
You can refer to this function description sheet
1, Currently the BTA30 USB DAC only supports up to 48k/16bit.
2, There is indeed a lot of feedback from users that this USB DAC function is limited, if your computer does not have optical/coaxial output, this can not support LDAC, but can support aptX HD


----------



## skankhunt42

Thank you very much for your answer! So then aptX-HD is supported for 2 headphones at the same time, which is what I need if I want to watch movies with someone. Thank you!


----------



## cubert

Hi there!

In short this is what I want to achieve:

PC>BTA30> B&W PX7 via BT

I want to take advantage of AptX, but is it possible to also use the mic from the phones at the same time? I think the BTA30 needs HFP for the mic to work.

I am just making research right now and all these therms are kind of new for me.

Thank you!


----------



## skankhunt42

Does anyone have an experience with these usb to optical/coaxial converters? If the next BTA30 is going to be available a year from now, I have to find a way to make this one work during that time.

I see that this Douk Audio with XU208 chip is very popular, but I am very concerned about lag. You see, LDAC and aptX-HD already have pretty hefty lag that is coming with them. If this usb to coaxial/optical adapter adds more lag, it will be a huge deal breaker.

Anyone using BTA30 to transmit the signal from a PC USB audio using Douk Audio or similar converter? What is your experience? Is it something to do? I plan to glue this converter to BTA30 to make it complete  I am on a quest now to find the shortest possible opt/coax cable  10cm or so....


----------



## Smash526 (Jan 29, 2021)

skankhunt42 said:


> Does anyone have an experience with these usb to optical/coaxial converters? If the next BTA30 is going to be available a year from now, I have to find a way to make this one work during that time.
> 
> I see that this Douk Audio with XU208 chip is very popular, but I am very concerned about lag. You see, LDAC and aptX-HD already have pretty hefty lag that is coming with them. If this usb to coaxial/optical adapter adds more lag, it will be a huge deal breaker.
> 
> Anyone using BTA30 to transmit the signal from a PC USB audio using Douk Audio or similar converter? What is your experience? Is it something to do? I plan to glue this converter to BTA30 to make it complete  I am on a quest now to find the shortest possible opt/coax cable  10cm or so....


Waiting for the whole package to arrive.
10cm RCA cable will give same delay as 30m cable 
And it's not important if you're listening to music.
For movies, neither AptX HD nor LDAC are appropriate due to the huge latency they introduce, so AptX LL with its 40ms latency will always be a better choice.


----------



## skankhunt42

I mentioned the 10cm cable not because of lag, but because I intend to marry the BTA30 and XU208 converter, glue one on top of the other, velcro, whatever, to make one complete device that is able to do everything (hopefully). For that I need shortest cable to connect the XU208 converter and BTA30. I still need 2 usb cables, and one has to be micro USB, the other one has to be type c, and this is a nightmare!

My headphones do not support aptX-LL, only aptX-HD and LDAC (Hifiman Deva Bluemini). Also you can not pair two headphones with aptX-LL or LDAC at the same time to BTA30, that is another limitation. So the only thing that is left is to use aptX-HD, and since I know there is a bit of lag with it, I wonder if XU208 USB to coax/opt adapter is introducing even more lag or not (I guess not, but I have to ask).

Also, has anyone succeded in successfully pairing two headphones to BTA30 using aptX-HD on both headphones? Or that is also not possible, and is reverting to aptX-Classic only for 2 pairs simultaneously?


----------



## HiddenUser (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi,

I want to buy a Stream Box S2 Ultra streamer and now I would like to test it with the BTA30. The S2 Ultra only has an USB audio output. I wonder if I can connect the S2 Ultra to the BTA30 via USB and get Hi-Res audio through RCA output of the BTA30 (24 bit / 192 kHz with the Upscaling function of the BTA30 enabled).

Sorry if this has been asked before.
Thanks


----------



## FiiO Willson

HiddenUser said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to buy a Stream Box S2 Ultra streamer and now I would like to test it with the BTA30. The S2 Ultra only has an USB audio output. I wonder if I can connect the S2 Ultra to the BTA30 via USB and get Hi-Res audio through RCA output of the BTA30 (24 bit / 192 kHz with the Upscaling function of the BTA30 enabled).
> 
> ...


Hi
If BTA30 on DAC mode, He can Upscaling your music to 24 bit / 192 kHz.（BTA30 via USB and get Hi-Res audio through RCA output if OK，but you should put the BTA30 on DAC mode)


----------



## FiiO Willson

cubert said:


> Hi there!
> 
> In short this is what I want to achieve:
> 
> ...


Hi, Sorry
BTA30 does not support mic call function


----------



## HiddenUser (Jan 31, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi
> If BTA30 on DAC mode, He can Upscaling your music to 24 bit / 192 kHz.（BTA30 via USB and get Hi-Res audio through RCA output if OK，but you should put the BTA30 on DAC mode)


Ok, next question: The Pro-Ject Stream Box S2 Ultra is essentially a Raspberry Pi Compute Module 3 and has a 18V power socket. However, the BTA30 receives power through its USB-C port. So could the S2 Ultra power up the BTA30 by using its USB-A audio optimized port? For example, my Nvidia Shield TV (with 2 USB-A 3.0 ports) can do this with the BTA30. The S2 Ultra has no optical/coaxial outputs so the only audio connection between the Ultra and the BTA30 is the USB port.

Thanks again


----------



## FiiO Willson

HiddenUser said:


> Ok, next question: The Pro-Ject Stream Box S2 Ultra is essentially a Raspberry Pi Compute Module 3 and has a 18V power socket. However, the BTA30 receives power through its USB-C port. So could the S2 Ultra power up the BTA30 by using its USB-A audio optimized port? For example, my Nvidia Shield TV (with 2 USB-A 3.0 ports) can do this with the BTA30. The S2 Ultra has no optical/coaxial outputs so the only audio connection between the Ultra and the BTA30 is the USB port.
> 
> Thanks again


Hi
Please make sure that if the power output from your USB-A or USB-C port is a steady 5V, then it can be used to power the BTA30.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we look at the Fiio BTA30 and according to @Aerosphere "judging by the technology inside and the price point, this may be the best Bluetooth transceiver in the market right now".

https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-bta30-review/


----------



## rolity (Feb 12, 2021)

edit: I originally thought I had an issue with my device in TX mode, but it turns out it just cant connect to a phone in TX mode. I was able to connect to my headphones in TX mode. Works great so far!


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ultrainferno said:


> Today we look at the Fiio BTA30 and according to @Aerosphere "judging by the technology inside and the price point, this may be the best Bluetooth transceiver in the market right now".
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-bta30-review/


Thank you for your endorsement of the FiiO BTA30.
This is the first converter we made that supports LDAC and has both transmitting and receiving functions. It solves the problem of many users, especially those who could not find LDAC transmitting devices before.
For the next product, we will do better and try to make everyone happy!


----------



## FiiO Willson

rolity said:


> edit: I originally thought I had an issue with my device in TX mode, but it turns out it just cant connect to a phone in TX mode. I was able to connect to my headphones in TX mode. Works great so far!


----------



## Mayza

I've been looking for a bt ldac transmitter for a long time to expand my system.

Connectioned to digital coaxial in fixed output 24/192 of an akurate ds, the BTA30 joins an Ananda BT (playing Qobuz)

The result is excellent, superior to what I pulled from this USB-linked helmet from a pc.

Compared to Bluetooth, this remains slightly higher than the pro M11, the sound is better diverted, the lower spectrum better seated and the scene sharper.

Keep up the good work Fiio 👍💪


----------



## BigZ12

Please, how do you reset the BTA30 to factory defaults?
The FAQ site on fiio.com is down, and I can't find it anywhere else.


----------



## BigZ12 (Feb 16, 2021)

Do I have a bricked device?

Got the BTA30 today. Updated to 1.1 from 1.0 straight away.
Everything worked as it should for some hours.

But after a restart, the BTA30 just freeze in TX mode. Solid yellow and green (sometimes red) light, not possible to switch modes, turn off or go into pairing mode.
I have to pull the usb-c to turn it off.
When inserting the usb-c again, RX and DAC mode works, app on my phone works, but when flicking the mode switch to TX, it freezes again.
If the switch is on TX when I power up the BTA30, it freezes immidiately.

I've tried to update the 1.1 firmware again, (both tried the repair and new install mode), but TX doesn't work.

Please help!


----------



## Mayza

If you can connect with Fiio BT control’s app in rx mode, you can reset to default system’s settings. 
worth a try.


----------



## Mayza

Got also strange behaviour in tx mode * solved by unplugging replugging usb cable. 
*like BT paired in tx without any sound in fw1.1


----------



## BigZ12

Mayza said:


> If you can connect with Fiio BT control’s app in rx mode, you can reset to default system’s settings.
> worth a try.





Mayza said:


> Got also strange behaviour in tx mode * solved by unplugging replugging usb cable.
> *like BT paired in tx without any sound in fw1.1


Thanks for answering.

Sorry to say, nothing works.
Tried:
- Connecting other source than my HTPC (also straight to 5v charger)
- Reset to default system settings within the app in RX-mode
- Installed the 1.1 firmware three times

The BTA30 freezes everytime in TX-mode 
It doesn't matter if I start it in RX and then switch to TX, or start it in TX-mode. It freezes all the time


----------



## Mayza

BigZ12 said:


> Thanks for answering.
> 
> Sorry to say, nothing works.
> Tried:
> ...


Maybe you could try to clear pairing in rx mode (as tx hangs up) by holding the 2 press button at the same times for 5s.


----------



## BigZ12

Mayza said:


> Maybe you could try to clear pairing in rx mode (as tx hangs up) by holding the 2 press button at the same times for 5s.


Thanks. Tried it, but no luck. Still solid lights, and everything just locks up in TX. Have to unplug to turn off.


----------



## BigZ12

Left it overnight, without power, and now it turns on in TX- and pairing-mode. (no freeze when switching modes either)
Strange... but can I trust this device, or should I return it to Amazon?
Will test more later today.


----------



## Mayza

BigZ12 said:


> Left it overnight, without power, and now it turns on in TX- and pairing-mode. (no freeze when switching modes either)
> Strange... but can I trust this device, or should I return it to Amazon?
> Will test more later today.


Maybe you should ask Fiio support. If this is some kind of bug, a return won’t help. Let us know please.


----------



## skankhunt42

that is why I will never update mine  they fix one thing, and break 250 in the process........


----------



## Dobrescu George

Hello everyone! 

I posted my full in-depth written review about FiiO BTA30! This is the first desktop Bluetooth Receiver that I like entirely. Good sound, good build, good features, all's fine with BTA30 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/02/desktop-bluetooth-focus-fiio-bta30-bluetooth-receiver.html


----------



## FiiO Willson

BigZ12 said:


> Left it overnight, without power, and now it turns on in TX- and pairing-mode. (no freeze when switching modes either)
> Strange... but can I trust this device, or should I return it to Amazon?
> Will test more later today.


Hello Friend,
We found that some speakers or headphones, not pairing with BTA30, because the headphones or speakers pairing string is too long, resulting in BTA30 dead. Cell phone system compatibility is better, generally will not have a bad connection with the headset.
This is the headset or speaker design is not standardized to cause.
There are very individual headphones or speakers have this problem, some devices we have asked its manufacturer to improve, some have not yet.
If your headset and BTA30 connection will have problems, please tell us the model number, so that we can find the cause.
Thank you!


----------



## BigZ12

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello Friend,
> We found that some speakers or headphones, not pairing with BTA30, because the headphones or speakers pairing string is too long, resulting in BTA30 dead. Cell phone system compatibility is better, generally will not have a bad connection with the headset.
> This is the headset or speaker design is not standardized to cause.
> There are very individual headphones or speakers have this problem, some devices we have asked its manufacturer to improve, some have not yet.
> ...


Hello, and thanks for answering.

The BTA30 didn't "die", it just froze/crashed in TX-mode. 
It wasn't during/after pairing either, but my Shure Aonic 50 were ready to re-connect when it happened the first time.
As I've said, tried everything: Default settings in app, remove pairing, dfu-mode and re-install firmware and off course disconnect power.
Luckily, after a night without power, it worked like a charm.
Paired it again with Oneplus Wireless Buds 2 (AptX HD), Shure Aonic 50 (LDAC/AptX HD) and Sony WH-1000XM4 (LDAC).
No problems since. Hope it stays like this.

Use optical spdif from HTPC, and Tidal Hifi with 24bit/96khz settings on everything. (even Apple Music with 24/96 sounds good)
Awesome sound with LDAC (audio quality priority), especially the Sonys shine, with a little EQ APO tuning.


----------



## knot084

Hello, 
I have received my BTA30 yesterday, plugged it to the pc via USB and Optical In. Tried to pair with my Sony WH-1000XM4 and all I got is blue light (SBC...)
Tried to plug the USB directly on power instead of PC and let the optical connection between PC and BTA30, and still blue light... I can't get white light (LDAC)...
Am I doing something wrong?

ps: I have upgraded the firmware.


----------



## BigZ12

knot084 said:


> Hello,
> I have received my BTA30 yesterday, plugged it to the pc via USB and Optical In. Tried to pair with my Sony WH-1000XM4 and all I got is blue light (SBC...)
> Tried to plug the USB directly on power instead of PC and let the optical connection between PC and BTA30, and still blue light... I can't get white light (LDAC)...
> Am I doing something wrong?
> ...


Check the app, and see if LDAC is checked under codecs.


----------



## knot084

BigZ12 said:


> Check the app, and see if LDAC is checked under codecs.


Wow I didn't knew there was an app!! Thanks, I'm going to check that!

edit: just to be sure you are talking of BTA30 app, not Sony's headphones app?


----------



## BigZ12 (Feb 20, 2021)

knot084 said:


> Wow I didn't knew there was an app!! Thanks, I'm going to check that!
> 
> edit: just to be sure you are talking of BTA30 app, not Sony's headphones app?


FiiO Control app.
You need to set the BTA30 to RX mode for connecting to your phone.


----------



## knot084

Thanks!
LDAC is enabled


BigZ12 said:


> FiiO Control app.
> You need to set the BTA30 to RX mode for connecting to your phone.



in both RX/TX mode. I deactivated USB source, but still blue light when I pair my headphones...


----------



## BigZ12

knot084 said:


> Thanks!
> LDAC is enabled
> 
> 
> in both RX/TX mode. I deactivated USB source, but still blue light when I pair my headphones...


You use optical spdif from your computer? Try to change the output from your soundcard, to 24bit/96khz. Maybe the BTA30 use lower codec, because you use 16bit/44(48)khz?
I use BTA30 with Sony XM4. White light and LDAC. Soundcard set to 24b/96khz.


----------



## d3vil90

knot084 said:


> in both RX/TX mode. I deactivated USB source, but still blue light when I pair my headphones...


Try to double click pair button to change codec once connected to headphones.


----------



## knot084

Yes I used optical from computer. I set to  24b/96khz = same
I tried to double click, doesn't work, light is still blue...


----------



## FiiO Willson

knot084 said:


> Yes I used optical from computer. I set to  24b/96khz = same
> I tried to double click, doesn't work, light is still blue...


Hello
Please try to solve the problem as follows:
1. Open the FiiO Control APP, enter TX mode, and turn off the USB input (if you are not using USB)
2, check if LDAC is disabled in the encoding selection in TX mode of the FiiO Control APP?Normally it should be selected
3, If the above 2 are OK, please check whether your headphones can enter LDAC transmission mode?


----------



## FiiO

knot084 said:


> Yes I used optical from computer. I set to  24b/96khz = same
> I tried to double click, doesn't work, light is still blue...


And you could check whether you are connecting the Sony headphone to two device at the same time?

Please reset both the Bluetooth of the BTA30 and Sony headphone, and please disable dual device mode on the Sony headset, because the Sony headset has the limitation that only one device can be connected when using LDAC.
If it still doesn't work, please confirm:
1. Use the power adapter to supply power through the USB interface
2. Try to restore factory settings
3. Try to upgrade the firmware
4. If the LDAC is still not connected, try switching the code manually

Best regards


----------



## johnston21 (Mar 13, 2021)

@FiiO Willson with aptx Adaptive being backwards compatible with aptx and aptx HD, I would expect the BTA30 would be able to Tx aptx HD to aptx Adaptive TWS (Noble Falcon Pro).

When I set the BTA30 app to Tx aptx HD only (turned off all other Tx codecs that you can), the BTA30 shows as purple, regular aptx. Manually changing the codec on the BTA30 only results in SBC, and having turn to the BTA30 off/on to regain the purple light

I was hoping that it would show yellow aptx HD, as my aptx Adaptive TWS are supposed to be backwards compatible.

Wondering if this limitation is due to the implementation of the BTA30 or the Control app.


----------



## Smash526

johnston21 said:


> @FiiO Willson with aptx Adaptive being backwards compatible with aptx and aptx HD, I would expect the BTA30 would be able to Tx aptx HD to aptx Adaptive TWS (Noble Falcon Pro).
> 
> When I set the BTA30 app to Tx aptx HD only (turned off all other Tx codecs that you can), the BTA30 shows as purple, regular aptx. Manually changing the codec on the BTA30 only results in SBC, and having turn to the BTA30 off/on to regain the purple light
> 
> ...


AptX Adaptive is backwards compatible with AptX and AptX HD, but in order to fall back to AptX HD your headphones need to support AptX HD, and according to their specs they do not. No magic here, basic AptX is what you'll get with those.


----------



## Smash526

So, been using the BTA30 for a few days already.
Was already using a quite similar device for the last year, PCM5101+CSR8675 based YINIU T-205, no LDAC but otherwise same codec support.
Connected to an old amplifier with RCA, and BTR3 at night.
BTA30 sounds better, not as loud but clearer and crisper.
BT pairing works like it should. Double pressing the pair button switches the codecs, nice undocumented feature.
Tried with PC, Android and PS4 Pro - all work fine.
Gets even better with U2 mini XMOS XU208 based USB DAC and coaxial input.
Hooked to an old Samsung charger for power as Android box stated politely that USB power is not enough to power the DAC.
Happy, thank you FiiO


----------



## FiiO Willson

Smash526 said:


> So, been using the BTA30 for a few days already.
> Was already using a quite similar device for the last year, PCM5101+CSR8675 based YINIU T-205, no LDAC but otherwise same codec support.
> Connected to an old amplifier with RCA, and BTR3 at night.
> BTA30 sounds better, not as loud but clearer and crisper.
> ...


----------



## FiiO Willson

johnston21 said:


> @FiiO Willson with aptx Adaptive being backwards compatible with aptx and aptx HD, I would expect the BTA30 would be able to Tx aptx HD to aptx Adaptive TWS (Noble Falcon Pro).
> 
> When I set the BTA30 app to Tx aptx HD only (turned off all other Tx codecs that you can), the BTA30 shows as purple, regular aptx. Manually changing the codec on the BTA30 only results in SBC, and having turn to the BTA30 off/on to regain the purple light
> 
> ...



Yes, I think @Smash526  is right, if your Headphone Support aptX-HD, BTA30 can work on aptX HD too.  



Smash526 said:


> AptX Adaptive is backwards compatible with AptX and AptX HD, but in order to fall back to AptX HD your headphones need to support AptX HD, and according to their specs they do not. No magic here, basic AptX is what you'll get with those.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My full video review about the BTA30 is live now! Kindly have a look and let me know what you think!


----------



## FiiO Willson

Dobrescu George said:


> My full video review about the BTA30 is live now! Kindly have a look and let me know what you think!


----------



## Pawelekdabek (Mar 15, 2021)

Can it be used as LDAC receiver for USB? Like, I would like to stream audio from phone to my PC and play audio trough PC speakers?

Currently I am using simple usb bt receiver and it works good but it supports only SBC.


----------



## tmoss

FiiO Willson said:


> Of course, if you feel that this default setting of the BTA30 does not solve your problem, then we can change a version of the test software for you to switch between inputs by double clicking on the power button (only the switch, which may not be shown by the indicator light), which I think would solve your problem and would be slightly more convenient than the app


(from Post #221)
Hi Willson,

I have the same situation as an earlier poster where I have two devices that need access to the TX functionality of the BTA30: one device is connected by USB, and powers the device at all times, the other device is connected through optical. I don't need to use both inputs at the same time, but I do need to be able to switch between them and currently that consists of switching to RX mode, connecting to the application on my phone, changing the setting, then switching back to TX mode. I've also found that getting the Fiio app to connect takes some time (maybe 10s), and sometimes requires multiple attempts before it connects successfully, making the process of switching TX inputs cumbersome.

Would it be possible to get a test firmware based off 1.1 with the functionality you mentioned? Double tapping the power button to switch inputs would be much more convenient than the current process.


----------



## johnston21 (Mar 15, 2021)

I suspect that even though the BTA30 only lights up aptx when Tx to aptx Adaptive, that it is actually Tx aptx HD as:
1) The TV lag is less using aptx Adaptive TWS than using aptx TWS
2) I restricted my Android DAP (SONY ZX-507) to Tx aptx HD and aptx Adaptive TWS connects without issue.


----------



## FiiO Willson

tmoss said:


> (from Post #221)
> Hi Willson,
> 
> I have the same situation as an earlier poster where I have two devices that need access to the TX functionality of the BTA30: one device is connected by USB, and powers the device at all times, the other device is connected through optical. I don't need to use both inputs at the same time, but I do need to be able to switch between them and currently that consists of switching to RX mode, connecting to the application on my phone, changing the setting, then switching back to TX mode. I've also found that getting the Fiio app to connect takes some time (maybe 10s), and sometimes requires multiple attempts before it connects successfully, making the process of switching TX inputs cumbersome.
> ...


The function to switch inputs by pressing the power button has been completed, but we are now working on other product technologies, so the priority has been put on the back burner.

We will be releasing the new firmware later, so keep an eye out for the official firmware update, thanks!


----------



## greentom1967

FiiO Willson said:


> The function to switch inputs by pressing the power button has been completed, but we are now working on other product technologies, so the priority has been put on the back burner.
> 
> We will be releasing the new firmware later, so keep an eye out for the official firmware update, thanks!


----------



## greentom1967

i am looking to buy creative sxfi theater headphones to use with my tv. is it possible
to use the usb out to connect to the creative usb transmitter


----------



## FiiO Willson

greentom1967 said:


> i am looking to buy creative sxfi theater headphones to use with my tv. is it possible
> to use the usb out to connect to the creative usb transmitter


I don't quite understand what you mean by that.
Are you thinking of the USB port of the creative sxfi that plugs into the BTA30?


----------



## greentom1967

yes


----------



## greentom1967

greentom1967 said:


> yes


to clarify. optical out from tv ,to optical in on bta30 then usb out to theater transmitter


----------



## Smash526

greentom1967 said:


> optical out from tv ,to optical in on bta30 then usb out to theater transmitter


USB on BTA30 is for power/sound input, can't connect your USB headphones to it.
You have the SPDIF to output sound to an external receiver.
Also, SXFI seem only to support SBC.


----------



## MarkParity

greentom1967 said:


> to clarify. optical out from tv ,to optical in on bta30 then usb out to theater transmitter



BTA 30 doesn't have a USB out.


----------



## FiiO Willson

MarkParity said:


> BTA 30 doesn't have a USB out.





Smash526 said:


> USB on BTA30 is for power/sound input, can't connect your USB headphones to it.
> You have the SPDIF to output sound to an external receiver.
> Also, SXFI seem only to support SBC.


You are right!


----------



## Smash526

Another cool undocumented feature just found out about - when the device is off, switching modes turns it on, very nice FiiO !
Any more surprises ? 

And pairing with BTR3 is oh so fast ...


----------



## johnston21

Smash526 said:


> Another cool undocumented feature just found out about - when the device is off, switching modes turns it on, very nice FiiO !
> That does not happen on mine.


----------



## RobAudio (Apr 11, 2021)

Be careful if you buy the BTA30 for using with 2 headphones.

I bought one so we can listen to our TV with 2 Sony WH-1000XM4 headphones and am having problems.

The Sony's use the LDAC codec, but the BTA30 only supports 1 LDAC device at a time (Which I didn't see any mention of on their site when I was looking into it, but is expalined in the manual once you have it), and the BTA30 swaps down to the standard SBC codac when you connect 2 of them. In this mode, there is then a problem with sound, and when the sound goes 'low' (like when there is a speach scene, inbetween people speaking), the deivce seems to cut out the sound for a split second and you lose any very quite background sound(s) for a second or so. Then when they start speaking agian or it gets louder, it turns back on. Very annoying and distracting.

I've talked with FIIO support about it, and their anwser was 'Theorectically, they can fix it, but they could not promise when they could fix it', which didn't sound very promising 

Also, you can't 'Daisy Chain' 2 of them. If you are using the Optical In, then the Optical Out doesn't work. So you can't try to 'fix' the problem by having 2 of them.


----------



## Smash526 (Apr 12, 2021)

RobAudio said:


> I bought one so we can listen to our TV with 2 Sony WH-1000XM4 headphones and am having problems.


XM4 only support SBC, AAC and LDAC, for TV you need AptX LL with 40ms latency


----------



## RobAudio (Apr 12, 2021)

Smash526 said:


> XM4 only support SBC, AAC and LDAC, for TV you need AptX LL with 40ms latency


I know that the XM4s are LDAC, I made sure when I was searching for what headphones to buy, to make sure they had either LDAC or AptX.

That isn't the problem, as I am not getting any problem with latency when connecting with LDAC.

The problem is, that the BTA30 only supports '1' connection with LDAC and if you connect 2 there is a sound issue as it seems to drop back to the SBC codec, and I didn't find anything on the main BTA30 web page saying that. It was only in the manual... but I only had that once the device arrived at my house.


----------



## Smash526

RobAudio said:


> The problem is, that the BTA30 only supports '1' connection with LDAC


LDAC does NOT support multipoint connections, and no current chipset is. Bandwidth issue is among other reasons.
Should've done better research.


----------



## Lolito

can this provide LDAC transmission to a 2014 macbook via usb? I have fiio btr5, very happy with it, but my mac does aptx maximum, I need a better bluetooth transmitter than this. I think it does not but BTA40 or BTA50 will be awesome. Or be able to use another BTR5 or say BTR5K for this, would be great.


----------



## RobAudio

Smash526 said:


> LDAC does NOT support multipoint connections, and no current chipset is. Bandwidth issue is among other reasons.
> Should've done better research.


But then I wouldn't expect the solution they have to switch to some other codec that keeps cutting out the sound in "low sound " conditions. And their web site doesn't mention this, just that they support 2 devices and also LDAC. I did try to read as much about it as possible before ordering. It was only in the manual I saw that they said they only support 1 LDAC. They even replied to me and told me its a 'bug', but they just arn't going to fix it any time soon.  I'm not sure how I could have know about this problem, without actually trying it. How could I have done 'better research' to find this was going to be a problem and that I would face this 'bug'?


----------



## Smash526

Lolito said:


> can this provide LDAC transmission to a 2014 macbook via usb?


"LDAC is supported only through optical/coaxial input, not through USB", from official site ...
Solved with U2S XU208 based USB -> coaxial converter : https//a.aliexpress.com/_uAaJ8n


----------



## Smash526

RobAudio said:


> I'm not sure how I could have know about this problem, without actually trying it. How could I have done 'better research' to find this was going to be a problem and that I would face this 'bug'?


You'll learn  no offense, really.
For instance, googling "LDAC multipoint" would've saved you $89, this is the way


----------



## Mayza

Considering fundamentals functions, are there many others options for an LDAC transmitter under 1000 € ?
Ok the BTA30 has room for improvements, but let’s be fair ...


----------



## ES_EF

i've tried maybe 8 different "wireless" IEM / TWS setups and this is sonically the best, above and beyond

Optical > iFi Spdif iPurifier2 + iFi iPower > Coaxial Out > BTA30 + iFi iPower > Fiio BTR5 / Qudelix 5K - LDAC > Cema CS Series 8 Core Short Cable 7N OCC Litz 2.5MM > Fiio FD5

i hear no difference with BTR5 / Qudelix 5K plugged directly to the source vs this

Also i tried a few different higher dBi antennas and the one shown in the pic is the best LDAC range i could get, i get no drops anywhere in my house / backyard


----------



## FiiO Willson

Lolito said:


> can this provide LDAC transmission to a 2014 macbook via usb? I have fiio btr5, very happy with it, but my mac does aptx maximum, I need a better bluetooth transmitter than this. I think it does not but BTA40 or BTA50 will be awesome. Or be able to use another BTR5 or say BTR5K for this, would be great.


LDAC transmitting is not supported when USB input.
If your computer has coaxial output, then it can support LDAC.
But as you would expect, the next product will definitely support


----------



## FiiO Willson

Smash526 said:


> LDAC does NOT support multipoint connections, and no current chipset is. Bandwidth issue is among other reasons.
> Should've done better research.


Yes, You are right.


RobAudio said:


> But then I wouldn't expect the solution they have to switch to some other codec that keeps cutting out the sound in "low sound " conditions. And their web site doesn't mention this, just that they support 2 devices and also LDAC. I did try to read as much about it as possible before ordering. It was only in the manual I saw that they said they only support 1 LDAC. They even replied to me and told me its a 'bug', but they just arn't going to fix it any time soon.  I'm not sure how I could have know about this problem, without actually trying it. How could I have done 'better research' to find this was going to be a problem and that I would face this 'bug'?


I'm very sorry, I'm not sure if I understood what you meant

Please see my answer to.
1,Our amazon and Aliexpress sales page should have instructions that"The aptX LL/LDAC does not support Bluetooth multipoint pairing in Bluetooth transmitting state"
2, in fact, the rules of BTA30 Bluetooth transmission format is probably like this
a, because there is only one CSR8675, so it can not work in both receive and transmit state, you must choose one of the modes
b, when the BTA30 works in transmit mode, when connected to the headset, he must first communicate with the headset and determine the mode supported by the headset to work properly; if the two headsets work in different modes, then it can only choose one of the lowest mode for transmission.

Must be repeated, aptX LL/LDAC does not support transmitting one to two function, this is the code decision, all the current LDAC transmitting devices should be so (except cell phones), so i think this is Sony's bug, this change should take a longer time.


----------



## FiiO Willson

ES_EF said:


> i've tried maybe 8 different "wireless" IEM / TWS setups and this is sonically the best, above and beyond
> 
> Optical > iFi Spdif iPurifier2 + iFi iPower > Coaxial Out > BTA30 + iFi iPower > Fiio BTR5 / Qudelix 5K - LDAC > Cema CS Series 8 Core Short Cable 7N OCC Litz 2.5MM > Fiio FD5
> 
> ...


You are really too good!!

We would also like to use higher dBi antenna, but as you know, it takes a lot of compromises, such as cost, certification, appearance, delivery, etc., all of which add up to the current product.


----------



## ES_EF

FiiO Willson said:


> You are really too good!!
> 
> We would also like to use higher dBi antenna, but as you know, it takes a lot of compromises, such as cost, certification, appearance, delivery, etc., all of which add up to the current product.


I find the stock antenna admirable and perfectly good for 90% - 95% of use cases

I believe the upgrade is only needed in scenarios where exceptionally long distances are needed and or houses with lot of interference 

I've tried lots of Ebay / Amazon transmitters and BTA30 is worth every penny


----------



## FiiO Willson

ES_EF said:


> I find the stock antenna admirable and perfectly good for 90% - 95% of use cases
> 
> I believe the upgrade is only needed in scenarios where exceptionally long distances are needed and or houses with lot of interference
> 
> I've tried lots of Ebay / Amazon transmitters and BTA30 is worth every penny


Thank you for your support, trust us, the next Bluetooth product will be even better


----------



## Ichos

ES_EF said:


> i've tried maybe 8 different "wireless" IEM / TWS setups and this is sonically the best, above and beyond
> 
> Optical > iFi Spdif iPurifier2 + iFi iPower > Coaxial Out > BTA30 + iFi iPower > Fiio BTR5 / Qudelix 5K - LDAC > Cema CS Series 8 Core Short Cable 7N OCC Litz 2.5MM > Fiio FD5
> 
> ...


That's a hell of a wireless setup!


----------



## ES_EF

Ichos said:


> That's a hell of a wireless setup!


lol that bta30 on wall startled couple of family members


----------



## ravdo

I'm considering to buy BTA30 to use LDAC on PS4 Pro.  But I'm still not sure about the latency.  I've read some reviews on Amazon, some say it's good and others say it's bad.....  I'm not sure who I should believe 
Isn't there an official datasheet or something for the actual latency?  So far I'm using an Avantree Saturn to use aptX on my PS4, and for me the latency is good enough.  So, if BTA30+LDAC to PS4 could give me similar result, I would buy it.  Has anyone here tried it?  If there's a video to show the latency, that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## RobAudio (Apr 13, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, You are right.
> 
> I'm very sorry, I'm not sure if I understood what you meant
> 
> ...


I think we are getting 'off topic' here.

I know it will only do 1 LDAC connection now. BTW, it does NOT say that on your main page (Or that the Optical output will be disabled if you use Optical in, ie making Daisy Chaining not possible): https://www.fiio.com/bta30

Although I think that is not good, that isn't the main problem.

When you connect 2 Sony WH-1000XM4 headphones, it will swap to a lower coded (I'm guessing SBC or AAC, I can't tell which. **Edit: I see that it doesn't support AAC transmitting, so it must be SBC then). That works.

*The problem is that the sound cuts out when there are 'low' sound conditions*, like when people are talking, when 2 of the head phones are connected.

Or are you saying that the BTA30 just does not support having 2 head phones connected if they are LDAC, even if they can connect at a different codecs like SBC or AAC?


----------



## FiiO Willson

RobAudio said:


> I think we are getting 'off topic' here.
> 
> I know it will only do 1 LDAC connection now. BTW, it does NOT say that on your main page (Or that the Optical output will be disabled if you use Optical in, ie making Daisy Chaining not possible): https://www.fiio.com/bta30
> 
> ...


Hi
Please check this
I think this chart should say it all.
It's displayed in a very visible location on Amazon.com .

https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Wireles...d=1618306724&sprefix=fiio+bta3,aps,362&sr=8-1





If you still have questions, we can communicate again, you can send a private message to ask me


----------



## Smash526

ravdo said:


> Isn't there an official datasheet or something for the actual latency?


Here, as official as it gets 

AptX HD 250ms
SBC 220ms
AAC 120ms
AptX Adaptive 80ms
AptX 70ms
AptX LL 40ms

But you will not have LDAC connecting BTA30 to PS4 Pro with USB, check the official specs or in the posts above.


----------



## ravdo (Apr 13, 2021)

Smash526 said:


> Here, as official as it gets
> 
> AptX HD 250ms
> SBC 220ms
> ...


Thanks, but what I need is the latency for BTA30's LDAC when used as Bluetooth Transmitter via Optical/Coax. I'm guessing it would be similar to aptX HD?  I really need confirmation from people that already tried it 
And yes, I already knew that BTA30's LDAC won't work via USB.  I will connect using Optical port on PS4.


----------



## Smash526

ravdo said:


> Thanks, but what I need is the latency for BTA30's LDAC when used as Bluetooth Transmitter via Optical/Coax. I'm guessing it would be similar to aptX HD?


Missed the LDAC, my bad, and your guess is correct, 270-320ms.
But since Sony developed it especially for music, nobody cares about latency with it.
Can try forcing LDAC between BTA30 and the BTR3 and play a few games on the PS4 Pro, but since I just moved to my new home it could take a few days ...


----------



## BigZ12

I just want to add; I love my XM4 connected with LDAC to this little gem!! BTA30 is connected to a HTPC (W10) in my living room, with Tidal Hi-fi.
I also love watching movies with Dolby Access app, and I don't experience lag that bothers me.

One of the best purchases I've made  (I came from a Avantree DG60 with AptX HD to the XM3s)


----------



## johnston21

Hopefully the next version will support aptx Adaptive.

Any news on the previously mentioned firmware update?


----------



## FiiO Willson

johnston21 said:


> Hopefully the next version will support aptx Adaptive.
> 
> Any news on the previously mentioned firmware update?


Unfortunately, Qualcomm's new chips are not yet perfect for TX mode code support, , so aptX Adaptive can not be supported in TX mode for the time being, LDAC is also not supported in the new QCC51xx series chips when work in TX mode.

Currently only CSR8675 can be supported, which is a very unfortunate thing~


----------



## Smash526

FiiO Willson said:


> Qualcomm's new chips are not yet perfect for TX mode code support, , so aptX Adaptive can not be supported in TX mode for the time being, LDAC is also not supported in the new QCC51xx series chips when work in TX mode.


You can wait for a new chips or, meanwhile, engineer two BT chips in one device, even use small additional PCB not to mess with current design. Still cost effective. Lots of examples in DIY.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Smash526 said:


> You can wait for a new chips or, meanwhile, engineer two BT chips in one device, even use small additional PCB not to mess with current design. Still cost effective. Lots of examples in DIY.


This is a good suggestion


----------



## FiiO Willson

BurritoJustice said:


> Hi, you misunderstand me. I mean optical input to optical output. So I can bypass the unit without having to replug everything. It's a feature I saw on a few much lower performing units on AE with this feature.





frix said:


> Hi, I'm interested in the BTA30. Does it have some kind of bypass mode when my setup is as following: TV -> optical_IN -> BTA30 -> optical_OUT -> Speaker Amp. The intention is to switch easily between BT headphone and my speaker setup.


Hello everyone, what kind of bypass feature do you want the most, there are 3 options
1.Optical in-----Optical out
2.Optical in-----Optical out & Coaxial out
3.Optical in-----Optical out & Bluetooth TX
Which one do you want the most, welcome to give me your answer~~


----------



## Deceneu808

I just bought the BTA30 recently and while I can connect to it via bluetooth and get it going, the darn unit does not show up in the Fiio Control App no matter what I do. Should I do a firmware update ? I am currently using Rx mode & sending either coax to a RME DAC or RCA to a Zen CAN amp. Works flawlessly but I want to change some settings on the unit and the Control App is not seeing the unit. Only my BTR5 shows up as disconnected obviously and it searches for about a minute and says no compatible device found or something like that. I'll share some screenshots this evening


----------



## FiiO Willson

Deceneu808 said:


> I just bought the BTA30 recently and while I can connect to it via bluetooth and get it going, the darn unit does not show up in the Fiio Control App no matter what I do. Should I do a firmware update ? I am currently using Rx mode & sending either coax to a RME DAC or RCA to a Zen CAN amp. Works flawlessly but I want to change some settings on the unit and the Control App is not seeing the unit. Only my BTR5 shows up as disconnected obviously and it searches for about a minute and says no compatible device found or something like that. I'll share some screenshots this evening


Hello, you mean you have connect to your phone by bluetooth, but can't show up in the FiiO Control APP?
Please open the phone location and kill the FiiO Control APP, and then reopen it again, it should solve the problem.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Hello everyone, what kind of bypass feature do you want the most, there are 3 options
1.Optical in-----Optical out
2.Optical in-----Optical out & Coaxial out
3.Optical in-----Optical out & Bluetooth TX
Which one do you want the most, welcome to give me your answer~~


----------



## Deceneu808

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello, you mean you have connect to your phone by bluetooth, but can't show up in the FiiO Control APP?
> Please open the phone location and kill the FiiO Control APP, and then reopen it again, it should solve the problem.


I will force close the app. If it still doesn't show up I'll reinstall the app and try again. I will update later this evening after I try various things


----------



## johnston21

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello everyone, what kind of bypass feature do you want the most, there are 3 options
> 1.Optical in-----Optical out
> 2.Optical in-----Optical out & Coaxial out
> 3.Optical in-----Optical out & Bluetooth TX
> Which one do you want the most, welcome to give me your answer~~


#3. please.


----------



## Smash526

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello everyone, what kind of bypass feature do you want the most
> 3.Optical in-----Optical out & Bluetooth TX





FiiO Willson said:


> Hello everyone, what kind of bypass feature do you want the most, there are 3 options
> 1.Optical in-----Optical out
> 2.Optical in-----Optical out & Coaxial out
> 3.Optical in-----Optical out & Bluetooth TX


3.Optical in-----Optical out & Bluetooth TX, please


----------



## Smash526

Deceneu808 said:


> I just bought the BTA30 recently and while I can connect to it via bluetooth and get it going, the darn unit does not show up in the Fiio Control App no matter what I do. Should I do a firmware update ? I am currently using Rx mode & sending either coax to a RME DAC or RCA to a Zen CAN amp. Works flawlessly but I want to change some settings on the unit and the Control App is not seeing the unit.


Try disconnecting every input and output and connecting the unit with a regular phone power supply, delete pairing and try again


----------



## RobAudio

Deceneu808 said:


> I will force close the app. If it still doesn't show up I'll reinstall the app and try again. I will update later this evening after I try various things


The app seems a little flaky. Some days it just wont connect, telling me BT needs to be turned on and connected, even though my iPhones BT connection screen says it can see the device, but the app just wont see it. Not sure why though.


----------



## RobAudio

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello everyone, what kind of bypass feature do you want the most, there are 3 options
> 1.Optical in-----Optical out
> 2.Optical in-----Optical out & Coaxial out
> 3.Optical in-----Optical out & Bluetooth TX
> Which one do you want the most, welcome to give me your answer~~


All 3!  ... But option 1 would be a start. Then I could have 2 BTA30s and daisy chain them to get around the problem with having 2 LDAC headphones connected at the same time.


----------



## johnston21

RobAudio said:


> The app seems a little flaky. Some days it just wont connect, telling me BT needs to be turned on and connected, even though my iPhones BT connection screen says it can see the device, but the app just wont see it. Not sure why though.


The app only connects in Rx mode. Let us know if that’s your issue.


----------



## RobAudio

johnston21 said:


> The app only connects in Rx mode. Let us know if that’s your issue.


Ah yes, forgot about that when I originally tested, I read that in the manual. As a tip though, would be good if the connection / suggestion page that pops up in the app when you try to connect and it can't find it (because it's in TX mode) told you about that... just to remind you


----------



## FiiO Willson

johnston21 said:


> #3. please.





Smash526 said:


> 3.Optical in-----Optical out & Bluetooth TX, please





RobAudio said:


> All 3!  ... But option 1 would be a start. Then I could have 2 BTA30s and daisy chain them to get around the problem with having 2 LDAC headphones connected at the same time.


If it is technically possible, we will make an option on the APP, 
i.e. In Bypass mode, with or without Bluetooth TX.


----------



## rambutan (May 22, 2021)

I think my My Fiio BTA30's Optical Input port is defective. There is a popping sound every 5-10 minutes or so. It only happens when using Optical In. I've tried changing the optical cables and even bought new ones and the issue still remains on both cables. I also changed sources and the issue is still there. Using the same source and cable, I plug it in to another optical device (SteelSeries Siberia 800) and there are no issues, no popping even for hours at a time. So it's definitely the BTA30's Optical Input port that's the issue.

The popping only happens if I use Optical In. Using USB input, there is no popping. After all this testing, I'm pretty sure that it's definitely the Optical In port is defective. I even tried going from Optical In to RCA out, just to rule out that it's a wireless interference issue, but you can still hear the popping via RCA out. Anyone else run into this?

Edit: I can confirm that the optical in port is defective. If I use the exact same source and exact same optical cable and plug it in to an optical to coaxial converter, then plug it into the BTA30's coaxial in port, there is no popping issue at all. If I plug it in directly to optical in, the popping/crackling returns


----------



## Smash526

rambutan said:


> I think my My Fiio BTA30's Optical Input port is defective. There is a popping sound every 5-10 minutes or so. It only happens when using Optical In. I've tried changing the optical cables and even bought new ones and the issue still remains on both cables. I also changed sources and the issue is still there. Using the same source and cable, I plug it in to another optical device (SteelSeries Siberia 800) and there are no issues, no popping even for hours at a time. So it's definitely the BTA30's Optical Input port that's the issue.
> 
> The popping only happens if I use Optical In. Using USB input, there is no popping. After all this testing, I'm pretty sure that it's definitely the Optical In port is defective. I even tried going from Optical In to RCA out, just to rule out that it's a wireless interference issue, but you can still hear the popping via RCA out. Anyone else run into this?
> 
> Edit: I can confirm that the optical in port is defective. If I use the exact same source and exact same optical cable and plug it in to an optical to coaxial converter, then plug it into the BTA30's coaxial in port, there is no popping issue at all. If I plug it in directly to optical in, the popping/crackling returns


Unless it's not the upsampling doing (can be switched in app), indeed seems like a defective opt in.


----------



## rambutan

Smash526 said:


> Unless it's not the upsampling doing (can be switched in app), indeed seems like a defective opt in.


I'm in transmitter mode, so the setting doesn't apply there I think. It's currently off though and would probably affect coaxial too if that was the case.


----------



## FiiO

rambutan said:


> I think my My Fiio BTA30's Optical Input port is defective. There is a popping sound every 5-10 minutes or so. It only happens when using Optical In. I've tried changing the optical cables and even bought new ones and the issue still remains on both cables. I also changed sources and the issue is still there. Using the same source and cable, I plug it in to another optical device (SteelSeries Siberia 800) and there are no issues, no popping even for hours at a time. So it's definitely the BTA30's Optical Input port that's the issue.
> 
> The popping only happens if I use Optical In. Using USB input, there is no popping. After all this testing, I'm pretty sure that it's definitely the Optical In port is defective. I even tried going from Optical In to RCA out, just to rule out that it's a wireless interference issue, but you can still hear the popping via RCA out. Anyone else run into this?
> 
> Edit: I can confirm that the optical in port is defective. If I use the exact same source and exact same optical cable and plug it in to an optical to coaxial converter, then plug it into the BTA30's coaxial in port, there is no popping issue at all. If I plug it in directly to optical in, the popping/crackling returns


Dear friend, 
Did you try another charger and usb cable for check. 

If you are convenient, please turn off the USB and coaxial input mode via the FiiO Control app and check again. 

*Select DAC input source:*
In DAC mode, the input priority goes as USB > Coaxial > Optical. If the BTA30 has multiple inputs at a time, these inputs can be freely switched through the App. (Turning off the high priority input will automatically switch it to the next one in order.)








Best regards


----------



## Hinomotocho (May 27, 2021)

I have always favoured cables for my connections but for convenience have started using bluetooth for TV and movies using a BTR5 to connect to my TV or Nvidia Shield.
Recently I purchased a desktop dac/amp and to get more value from it and a better quality sound I was looking at the BTA30 as a bluetooth receiver using optical to connect to my amp.
Does the BTA30 process the signal in any way or is it received and passed through as a pure signal? I've read reviews describing the mid range and bass sound qualities etc and was wondering if this refers to it being used as a dac and RCA out?


----------



## Mayza

Hinomotocho said:


> I have always favoured cables for my connections but for convenience have started using bluetooth for TV and movies using a BTR5 to connect to my TV or Nvidia Shield.
> Recently I purchased a desktop dac/amp and to get more value from it and a better quality sound I was looking at the BTA30 as a bluetooth receiver using optical to connect to my amp.
> Does the BTA30 process the signal in any way or is it received and passed through as a pure signal? I've read reviews describing the mid range and bass sound qualities etc and was wondering if this refers to it being used as a dac and RCA out?


In this use case, the BTA30 has to be in RX mode. It sounds ok for me, even if the DAC is not absolutely crazy, you have to deal with the codec of the TV … which is probably SBC. So don’t except an audiophile quality, but it’s convenient.
I have tried to pair 2 BTA30 to get LDAC, one for TV output, and and 2nd in RX mode, but it never worked.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Mayza said:


> In this use case, the BTA30 has to be in RX mode. It sounds ok for me, even if the DAC is not absolutely crazy, you have to deal with the codec of the TV … which is probably SBC. So don’t except an audiophile quality, but it’s convenient.
> I have tried to pair 2 BTA30 to get LDAC, one for TV output, and and 2nd in RX mode, but it never worked.


Thanks for your reply. I can get LDAC from my Nvidia Shield to BTR5 so I assume it will be the same. I have a good amp so I expect it to be a satisfying level of sound.


----------



## Mayza

Hinomotocho said:


> Thanks for your reply. I can get LDAC from my Nvidia Shield to BTR5 so I assume it will be the same. I have a good amp so I expect it to be a satisfying level of sound.


Interresting, but I’m not sure of what you intended to do.
Is it something like : 
TV > Bluetooth over LDAC > PC > DAC > Amp ?
How do you plan to use BTR5 and BTA30 ?
Something like :
TV > BTR5 > BTA30 > digital out or line out ?


----------



## Hinomotocho

Mayza said:


> Interresting, but I’m not sure of what you intended to do.
> Is it something like :
> TV > Bluetooth over LDAC > PC > DAC > Amp ?
> How do you plan to use BTR5 and BTA30 ?
> ...


Nvidia Shield or TV - LDAC Bluetooth > BTA30 optical output > TA-ZH1ES dac/amp


----------



## Mayza

Hinomotocho said:


> Nvidia Shield or TV - LDAC Bluetooth > BTA30 optical output > TA-ZH1ES dac/amp


Ok so your TV casts natively LDAC over BT, which is really nice and pretty rare.

To overcome SBC limitations, I bought a 2nd BTA30, hoping to make a LDAC bridge.
Unsuccessful as I didn’t find a way to pair the 2 BTA together.

Help would be much appreciated, specially from FiiO please. 
impossibility due to the lack of selecting interface to point to the BT device to pair with, is what I guess


----------



## Hinomotocho

Mayza said:


> Ok so your TV casts natively LDAC over BT, which is really nice and pretty rare.
> 
> To overcome SBC limitations, I bought a 2nd BTA30, hoping to make a LDAC bridge.
> Unsuccessful as I didn’t find a way to pair the 2 BTA together.
> ...


You'd expect them to be able to pair. Is it anything to do with LDAC requiring coax or optical and not usb? (* The _LDAC_ format is only supported to transmit through _optical_/coaxial input, but not USB input) Just something I've read in reviews.
Fiio staff are pretty good at offering help - good luck.


----------



## Mayza

Hinomotocho said:


> You'd expect them to be able to pair. Is it anything to do with LDAC requiring coax or optical and not usb? (* The _LDAC_ format is only supported to transmit through _optical_/coaxial input, but not USB input) Just something I've read in reviews.
> Fiio staff are pretty good at offering help - good luck.


You are right, in TX mode, LDAC is not supported with usb input due to some chipset limitation. 
I only use optical (capable of 24/96 which is more than I need 😎)
The fact is that, whatever the codec is, the 2 BTA don’t pair together.


----------



## Mayza

Hinomotocho said:


> You'd expect them to be able to pair. Is it anything to do with LDAC requiring coax or optical and not usb? (* The _LDAC_ format is only supported to transmit through _optical_/coaxial input, but not USB input) Just something I've read in reviews.
> Fiio staff are pretty good at offering help - good luck.


You are right, in TX mode, LDAC is not supported with usb input due to some chipset limitation. 
I only use optical (capable of 24/96 whiis more than I need 😎)
The fact is that, whatever the codec is, the 2 BTA don’t pair together.


Hinomotocho said:


> Nvidia Shield or TV - LDAC Bluetooth > BTA30 optical output > TA-ZH1ES dac/amp


In RX mode, I’m not sure that you can bypass the DAC stage of the BTA by outputting in digital. 
Documentation does not mention passtrough explicitly.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Mayza said:


> You are right, in TX mode, LDAC is not supported with usb input due to some chipset limitation.
> I only use optical (capable of 24/96 whiis more than I need 😎)
> The fact is that, whatever the codec is, the 2 BTA don’t pair together.
> 
> ...


I don't know how active this thread is but someone must be able to help with your connection issues, you'd expect them to be the most perfect pairing.
I suppose it doesn't matter about the bluetooth stream for me, it was just a matter of interest if different bluetooth devices that did passthrough 'added' a sound signature with some sort of processing or it was pure signal.


----------



## Hinomotocho (May 27, 2021)

I just went to get one and they told me the distributor told them it is discontinued and out of stock and a pro version is coming out in July. 
I was lucky to find a store that had a couple left.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jun 2, 2021)

Requesting some Clarification...

I am looking for an LDAC Transmitter for my Desktop PC.

In Order for this Device (BTA30) to Transmit LDAC, It needs a Digital signal correct? Basically, PC's Optical wired to BTA30's Optical In -> BT Receiver Correct?

Any BTA30 Owners out there? How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Smash526 (Jun 2, 2021)

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> PC's Optical wired to BTA30's Optical In -> BT Receiver


Working great.
Spectacular so far.


----------



## Hinomotocho

I was streaming LDAC from my Nvidia Shield to my BTA30 connected with optical to my Sony TA-ZH1ES. The amp input specs showed 96kHz regardless of the movie audio soundtrack specs which were mostly 48kHz, is this normal? I would assume it should show the actual bit rates.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

How do I update the BTA30 Firmware?


----------



## Hinomotocho

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> How do I update the BTA30 Firmware?


There is a guide on the Fii0 site, you download the update installer and follow the steps. I just bought my BTA30 and updated last week. 
In response to your other post, I only use as a bluetooth receiver so can't give a fully experienced opinion, but so far I am happy with my purchase and happy to have so many options should I need them in the future.


----------



## FiiO

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> How do I update the BTA30 Firmware?


You could read this FAQ for help: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/459919.html 

Firmware download link: https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105171735071745832&tid=75

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

FiiO LR-RCA2 dual RCA analog audio cable is now available in our Aliexpress store. You could use it for connecting the BTA30 and the speaker.  ​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002774091771.html​


----------



## Mayza

Can someone at Fiio explain how to pair 2 BTA30 together to make a BT bridge plz ?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Mayza said:


> Can someone at Fiio explain how to pair 2 BTA30 together to make a BT bridge plz ?


BT bridge？
Do you mean BT in and then BT out?
Can you elaborate on the features you want?


----------



## Mayza

FiiO Willson said:


> BT bridge？
> Do you mean BT in and then BT out?
> Can you elaborate on the features you want?


Yes, the point is to link, over BT, two devices (ex TV -> amp)


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

@FiiO Does the BTA30 have a selectable LDAC Playback Quality Option in BT TX Mode?

E.g In my phone, I have the option to select the Playback Quality...


990kbps - 909kbps
660kbps - 606kbps
330kbps - 303kbps
Also, I would mainly be using the BTA30 in BT TX mode, I'm not familiar with this topic but can other People within my House connect to the BTA30 without me knowing?


----------



## FiiO (Jun 10, 2021)

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> @FiiO Does the BTA30 have a selectable LDAC Playback Quality Option in BT TX Mode?
> 
> E.g In my phone, I have the option to select the Playback Quality...
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

You could adjust it in FiiO Control app when connecting to the mobile phone via Bluetooth:
*LDAC streaming quality:  *

--Audio quality first: First ensuring sound quality with high bit rate (990kbps) output

--Connection first: First ensuring connection with low bit rate (330kbps) output

--Standard: Take care of both sound quality and connection at the same time with medium bit rate (660kbps) output

--Adaptive: Under the premise of maintaining the connection quality with the optimal sound quality output based on the signal strength






Best regards


----------



## RobAudio

Mayza said:


> Can someone at Fiio explain how to pair 2 BTA30 together to make a BT bridge plz ?


Don't think you can bridge them. 

I was told by support that when using optincal/coaxial input, then optical/coaxial output doesn't work.

I was trying to get around the problem using 2 LDAC headphones (doing this does not work with the BTA30, the sounds keeps cutting out in low sound situations when 2 are connected). My solution was to buy 2 BTA30s, but I checked with their support first and the answe was it would not work.


----------



## Mayza

RobAudio said:


> Don't think you can bridge them.
> 
> I was told by support that when using optincal/coaxial input, then optical/coaxial output doesn't work.


It’s a different use case but it works. 
simply plug opt out PC -> BTA in DAC mode, then BTA -> rca Amp for example. 


RobAudio said:


> I was trying to get around the problem using 2 LDAC headphones (doing this does not work with the BTA30, the sounds keeps cutting out in low sound situations when 2 are connected). My solution was to buy 2 BTA30s, but I checked with their support first and the answe was it would not work.


My use case is BTA1 in TX mode -> BTA2 in RX mode
The issue is about pairing them together.

@FiiO : is it possible ?


----------



## FiiO

Mayza said:


> It’s a different use case but it works.
> simply plug opt out PC -> BTA in DAC mode, then BTA -> rca Amp for example.
> 
> My use case is BTA1 in TX mode -> BTA2 in RX mode
> ...


Dear friend, 

Are you connecting the first BTA30 to the computer via USB? If yes, we have got the feedback from a user that this connection could work.

Best regards


----------



## MarkParity

Mayza said:


> It’s a different use case but it works.
> simply plug opt out PC -> BTA in DAC mode, then BTA -> rca Amp for example.
> 
> My use case is BTA1 in TX mode -> BTA2 in RX mode
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Mayza

MarkParity said:


> Yes.



Thanks !
This video convince me to try again, and it finally works.
The pairing button must be pressed at the same times on BTA1 & 2 for 3 seconds.
Tried many times before but it has never work before, maybe a question of synchronicity.

@FiiO : 
No computer, just TV > headphone Amp over BT bridge in LDAC.
Quality is pretty impressive.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jun 21, 2021)

Question : Can the Fiio BTA30 be paired with two different BT devices in TX Mode? If so, How do I switch between different Devices in TX Mode?


E.g TX Mode :

Device 1 - Speakers
Device 2 - Portable BT Receiver


----------



## FiiO

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Question : Can the Fiio BTA30 be paired with two different BT devices in TX Mode? If so, How do I switch between different Devices in TX Mode?
> 
> 
> E.g TX Mode :
> ...


Dear friend,

Yes, you could read this FAQ for help: https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105261535072548623 


Best regards


----------



## h333adfi (Jun 22, 2021)

Optical > BTA30 TX (v1.1) > BRT3K (v1.2) > Headphone

Having a hard time pairing. There are too many bt devices in my apartment area. BTA30 keeps auto-pairing with the wrong device. I would have to clear pairing and attempt multiple times.  Also, holding POWER+PAIR to clear pairing also reset all settings on the BTA30, custom name, codec setting, etc. Very annoying.

Every day I would have to clear/re-pair again. It stops working the next day. No audio output even though it is connected. Might have something to do with LDAC/APT-LL unable to output 2x Multipoint devices same time. Seems to forget my BRT3K or paired with other random devices while I was sleeping.

Right not the BTA30 is unusable considering how much time  spent pairing daily.

@FiiO is this a firmware issue or am I doing something wrong? Is there a way to pick which device the BTA30 pairs to?


----------



## Smash526

h333adfi said:


> Optical > BTA30 TX (v1.1) > BRT3K (v1.2) > Headphone
> 
> Having a hard time pairing. There are too many bt devices in my apartment area. BTA30 keeps auto-pairing with the wrong device. I would have to clear pairing and attempt multiple times.  Also, holding POWER+PAIR to clear pairing also reset all settings on the BTA30, custom name, codec setting, etc. Very annoying.
> 
> ...


Not using multipoint, can't help you there.
To pair faster, just put the headphones with the BTR3K closer to BTA30. This way mine connect almost instantaneously, otherwise too many BT devices here too.


----------



## FiiO

h333adfi said:


> Optical > BTA30 TX (v1.1) > BRT3K (v1.2) > Headphone
> 
> Having a hard time pairing. There are too many bt devices in my apartment area. BTA30 keeps auto-pairing with the wrong device. I would have to clear pairing and attempt multiple times.  Also, holding POWER+PAIR to clear pairing also reset all settings on the BTA30, custom name, codec setting, etc. Very annoying.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

The BTA30 will pair with the Bluetooth headphone which has higher Bluetooth signal first. So you may try to keep the other Bluetooth device far away from it, and keep the BTR3K closer to it to check if it helps?

Best regards


----------



## h333adfi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The BTA30 will pair with the Bluetooth headphone which has higher Bluetooth signal first. So you may try to keep the other Bluetooth device far away from it, and keep the BTR3K closer to it to check if it helps?
> 
> Best regards


Don't have control over other bluetooth devices in my apartment living space.

BTA30 is on my desk, BRT3K only 30cm away and still fail to pair many times.

Holding POWER+PAIR is instructed to clear pairing, but why does this also reset the entire BTA30? All configuration removed.


----------



## FiiO

h333adfi said:


> Don't have control over other bluetooth devices in my apartment living space.
> 
> BTA30 is on my desk, BRT3K only 30cm away and still fail to pair many times.
> 
> Holding POWER+PAIR is instructed to clear pairing, but why does this also reset the entire BTA30? All configuration removed.


Dear friend,

You could try to turn on the BTR3K first before turning on the BTA30 to check whether it helps? Did the BTA30 switch to other mode or the BTR3K connect to other device before the problem happens?

Best regards


----------



## h333adfi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could try to turn on the BTR3K first before turning on the BTA30 to check whether it helps? Did the BTA30 switch to other mode or the BTR3K connect to other device before the problem happens?
> 
> Best regards


BRT3K doesn't connect to any other device. Still blinking red/blue light waiting for pair. Tried turning on BTR3K first many times. 

BTA30 would sometimes auto pair with my Yamaha AV-Receiver and play audio on speakers. Other times it pairs with another stranger's device in the area and LED turns solid white/blue/yellow.  Assuming neighbor  device BT signal is very very strong? Should I find a smaller antenna? 

After clearing-pair on BTA30 many times BRT3K would finally pair, but next day bta30 would forget not connect. Sometimes after POWER+PAIR clear the BTA30 will freeze,  and need unplug usb-c. Already update to v1.1


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jun 25, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## dynamite0ant

Is there any chance for more codecs (AAC/AptX Adaptive) being added to the Tx mode in future firmware?


----------



## FiiO

dynamite0ant said:


> Is there any chance for more codecs (AAC/AptX Adaptive) being added to the Tx mode in future firmware?


Dear friend,

The CSR chip supplier doesn't provide the AAC coding library for Bluetooth transmitting. So the BTA30 could not support AAC Bluetooth in TX mode currently.  

Best regards


----------



## kcl003 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi, just bought BTA30 and i'm having this problem
I pair my headphones with Aptx adaptive, the light indicator color turns violet after a second it turns into blue

whats happening? because i'm sure that the earphone im using which is Soundpeats Sonic is compatible to plain Aptx

also the volume is not adjustable on windows and the volume knob in BTA30 via usb in > TX mode


----------



## FiiO

kcl003 said:


> Hi, just bought BTA30 and i'm having this problem
> I pair my headphones with Aptx adaptive, the light indicator color turns violet after a second it turns into blue
> 
> whats happening? because i'm sure that the earphone im using which is Soundpeats Sonic is compatible to plain Aptx
> ...


Dear friend,

1. The BTA30 does not support APTX adaptive Bluetooth codec.  You could try to switch the Bluetooth codec by double click the pair button to check again. And make sure that both device are not connecting to other devices at the same time. 

2. Under the mode of USB in and Bluetooth out, the volume knob cannot work, and the LDAC codec is not supported. Because under this mode, the audio signal is not transmitted through the CT5302 chip which controls the volume. While the Bluetooth chip itself does not have the function of volume adjustment, so the volume knob on the device will be invalid at this time.

Best regards


----------



## Simon Patten

I bought the BTA30 to be able to use the LDAC codec with my PC and WH-1000XM4 headphones and what an incredible little box it is. It does lots of other things that I may find a use for but it is almost unique in offering LDAC at an affordable price so well worth every penny as the sound quality is simply amazing! 

The range of codecs is outstanding, as are the facilities offered, the range is great, it's very easy to use, and I love having the volume control right there. The only negatives I can think of are that you have to supply your own 'charger' (as they call it, although it doesn't have batteries) and that I have to switch it to receive in order to use the app, but that's perfectly understandable. It would be nice if it had an analogue input but that's not a deal-breaker and it keeps the cost down.

The BTA30 is literally one of my favourite purchases and I just wanted to leave a message to publicly thank FiiO for it. In my opinion this is a must-buy with the WH-1000XM4s as the two work together perfectly. I may even buy another to use the cans with the TV. 

Highly recommended, it's just a shame that so few people know about it.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Simon Patten said:


> I bought the BTA30 to be able to use the LDAC codec with my PC and WH-1000XM4 headphones and what an incredible little box it is. It does lots of other things that I may find a use for but it is almost unique in offering LDAC at an affordable price so well worth every penny as the sound quality is simply amazing!
> 
> The range of codecs is outstanding, as are the facilities offered, the range is great, it's very easy to use, and I love having the volume control right there. The only negatives I can think of are that you have to supply your own 'charger' (as they call it, although it doesn't have batteries) and that I have to switch it to receive in order to use the app, but that's perfectly understandable. It would be nice if it had an analogue input but that's not a deal-breaker and it keeps the cost down.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your support, if you want to use BTA30 for TX, through the computer's coaxial or optical input, may have better sound


----------



## CJYYZ

Can anyone with TWS AptX Adaptive earbuds confirm which Bluetooth codecs (AptX, AptX-HD) they are able to use to connect to the BTA30 and what sampling rates/latency are achievable? I'm hoping to wait until the successor to the BTA comes out before I purchase, but if I'm happy with the Bluetooth connection capabilities with the current version I may go for it.

BTW, any ETA for the successor to the BTA30?


----------



## kcl003

CJYYZ said:


> Can anyone with TWS AptX Adaptive earbuds confirm which Bluetooth codecs (AptX, AptX-HD) they are able to use to connect to the BTA30 and what sampling rates/latency are achievable? I'm hoping to wait until the successor to the BTA comes out before I purchase, but if I'm happy with the Bluetooth connection capabilities with the current version I may go for it.
> 
> BTW, any ETA for the successor to the BTA30?


This device doesn't support Aptx Adaptive. Aptx adaptive bitrate don't reach the bitrate of Aptx HD so its only standard Aptx.


----------



## johnston21 (Aug 13, 2021)

For me, the BTA30 connects to my Falcon Pros and B&W Pi7s with standard aptx, though I find the TV latency to between aptx HD and aptx LL, but there is still some lag. I still use my Shure BT2 aptx LL (with 847s) for zero lag.

Fingers crossed for the successor (and the previously mentioned forthcoming patch for the BTA30, though it cannot support aptx Adaptive).


----------



## kcl003

johnston21 said:


> For me, the BTA30 connects to my Falcon Pros and B&W iP7s with standard aptx, though I find the TV latency to between aptx HD and aptx LL, but there is still some lag. I still use my Shure BT2 aptx LL (with 847s) for zero lag.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the successor (and the previously mentioned forthcoming patch for the BTA30, though it cannot support aptx Adaptive).


just want to ask what's the upcoming patch about?


----------



## CJYYZ

kcl003 said:


> This device doesn't support Aptx Adaptive. Aptx adaptive bitrate don't reach the bitrate of Aptx HD so its only standard Aptx.


I realize the BTA30 doesn't support AptX adaptive. Nothing does except for TWS earbuds, despite the codec being around since 2018. (Why is that???) 

I didn't realize AptX Adaptive had a lower bitrate than AptX HD. I read that AptX Adaptive was backwards compatible with AptX and AptX HD, so I assumed they had similar bitrates.

I'm really hoping the BTA30 successor supports AptX Adaptive. If it does, I'm definitely going to order one.


----------



## johnston21 (Aug 4, 2021)

kcl003 said:


> just want to ask what's the upcoming patch about?


See post #400 from March 15 2021, here, https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-bta30，hi-fi-desktop-bluetooth-receiver-transmitter，rca-optical-coaxial-interface.926876/post-16240985


----------



## CJYYZ

johnston21 said:


> See post #400 from March 15 2021, here, https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-bta30，hi-fi-desktop-bluetooth-receiver-transmitter，rca-optical-coaxial-interface.926876/post-16240985


I can't find a link to the BTA30 on the Fiio homepage nav menu. (Only find it when I Google BTA30) Does that mean the BTA40 is on its way? 🤞


----------



## FiiO

CJYYZ said:


> I can't find a link to the BTA30 on the Fiio homepage nav menu. (Only find it when I Google BTA30) Does that mean the BTA40 is on its way? 🤞


Dear friend,

The BTA30 is under the Bluetooth series in our website: https://www.fiio.com/bluetooth_products
And if everything goes when, the next batch will be available next month.   


Best regards


----------



## CJYYZ (Aug 7, 2021)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The BTA30 is under the Bluetooth series in our website: https://www.fiio.com/bluetooth_products
> And if everything goes when, the next batch will be available next month.
> ...


I've been viewing your website on mobile, and the BTA30 is not there. I just checked on my desktop computer, and it appears on the top of the page on some kind of slider. That slider does not appear on the mobile version of your website (or at least not on an iPhone using the Safari browser). So to mobile users, the BTA30 doesn't exist. You should get that fixed ASAP, as 70% of web traffic comes from mobile devices.

When you say the next batch should be available next month, do you mean the next batch of BTA30s, or it's successor? Will the next version of the BTA30 support Aptx Adaptive?


----------



## FiiO

CJYYZ said:


> I've been viewing your website on mobile, and the BTA30 is not there. I just checked on my desktop computer, and it appears on the top of the page on some kind of slider. That slider does not appear on the mobile version of your website (or at least not on an iPhone using the Safari browser). So to mobile users, the BTA30 doesn't exist. You should get that fixed ASAP, as 70% of web traffic comes from mobile devices.
> 
> When you say the next batch should be available next month, do you mean the next batch of BTA30s, or it's successor? Will the next version of the BTA30 support Aptx Adaptive?


Dear friend,

Thanks for the reminding. I have asked my colleague to check and add the BTA30 in mobile phone version website. I mean the next batch of BTA30. Currently, I do not have the related information of its successor for you.

Best regards


----------



## Klechty

Hi,

is it possibe to use the BT30 with android phone ? 
I mean plug in the BT30 into the phone.

Thanks.


----------



## Ichos

Klechty said:


> Hi,
> 
> is it possibe to use the BT30 with android phone ?
> I mean plug in the BT30 into the phone.
> ...


No , the BT30 must be powered from the USB input.


----------



## Klechty

Ichos said:


> No , the BT30 must be powered from the USB input.


actual phones can supply with usb-c .
Would it be recognised or detected ?


----------



## Ichos

Klechty said:


> actual phones can supply with usb-c .
> Would it be recognised or detected ?


Maybe, I have tested but anyway it is going to deplete the phone battery very fast.


----------



## Klechty

Ichos said:


> Maybe, I have tested but anyway it is going to deplete the phone battery very fast.


you mean , you didn't test it ?


----------



## Ichos

Klechty said:


> you mean , you didn't test it ?


Yes I didn't but I could later today if you want.


----------



## Klechty

Ichos said:


> Yes I didn't but I could later today if you want.


oh , great , thanks.


----------



## Ichos

Ok give me a couple of hours and I will report my findings.


----------



## Ichos

Klechty said:


> oh , great , thanks.


OK I have tested and guess what?

It does work with my phone a Xiaomi Note 9 pro.
It can power the BT30 and it plays seamlessly with the Qobuz.

I don't know how long the battery is going to last but the sound is very good.

So as they say never say no till you test!!!


----------



## Klechty

Ichos said:


> OK I have tested and guess what?
> 
> It does work with my phone a Xiaomi Note 9 pro.
> It can power the BT30 and it plays seamlessly with the Qobuz.
> ...


Thanks. You see ? I knew that


----------



## FiiO

*Introduction to FiiO's Product Line and Update Plan in 2021--From James

Chapter 10 BTA30/BTA30 Pro*
Actually, I’m nearly falling apart when I review our product line and write down this chapter. 2021 is an extremely tough year for FiiO, and many products have to be revised because of chip shortage. The hot-selling BTA30 could hardly escape the fate of revision.
The main reason why the BTA30 Pro was launched is owing to chip shortage. And we have to change the original chip into other chip from ESS Technology. Based on the feedback from users of BTA30, we dedicatedly equip the new version with a XMOS USB decoding chip for supporting higher specifications of USB audio formats. In addition, there are some subtle details improved for better user experience. For that it integrates various improvements in terms of function, performance and specification, we naturally update this model as BTA30 Pro.
Appropriate Usage Scenarios
BTA30/30 Pro is suitable for indoor scenarios, and is mainly used with audio equipment that do not support LDAC/aptX HD high-spec Bluetooth format. It is appropriate for users who have special requirements for high-quality Bluetooth audio.
BTA30 is small in size and powerful in functions, especially supporting the transmit and receive LDAC/aptx HD. After upgrading to the Pro version, it is an even better desktop decoder with excellent performance. It can be used with active speakers after connecting to a computer, or being connected to K5 Pro to drive over-ear headphones.


----------



## CJYYZ

FiiO said:


> *Introduction to FiiO's Product Line and Update Plan in 2021--From James
> 
> Chapter 10 BTA30/BTA30 Pro*
> Actually, I’m nearly falling apart when I review our product line and write down this chapter. 2021 is an extremely tough year for FiiO, and many products have to be revised because of chip shortage. The hot-selling BTA30 could hardly escape the fate of revision.
> ...


Are you saying there's now a BTA30 Pro available? Where can I find more information on it?


----------



## FiiO

CJYYZ said:


> Are you saying there's now a BTA30 Pro available? Where can I find more information on it?


Dear friend,

No, it is not available yet. Thanks for the interest. 

Best regards


----------



## CJYYZ

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> No, it is not available yet. Thanks for the interest.
> 
> Best regards


Ok, thanks. I hope you include Apt-x adaptive on the next version. It would be the first Bluetooth transmitter to have it and it would boost sales even further.


----------



## d3vil90

@FiiO is it possible to make a little patch for device which will enable optional indication of LDAC RX/TX bitrate?
For example with LED blink:
White -> Blue = Best Effort
White -> Yellow = Optimized for Connection Quality 330kbps
White -> Green = Balanced Audio and Connection Quality 660kbps
White -> Red = Optimized for Audio Quality 990kbps
Or support of device already been dropped?
Thank you!


----------



## FiiO

d3vil90 said:


> @FiiO is it possible to make a little patch for device which will enable optional indication of LDAC RX/TX bitrate?
> For example with LED blink:
> White -> Blue = Best Effort
> White -> Yellow = Optimized for Connection Quality 330kbps
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. We will report your requirement to the engineer for assessing first.

Best regards


----------



## johnston21

Noticed the iOS app was updated to accomodate the BTA30 Pro. Please let us know if the BTA30 Pro will directly support the aptx-Adaptive codec (not using aptx or aptx-HD).


----------



## CJYYZ

johnston21 said:


> Noticed the iOS app was updated to accomodate the BTA30 Pro. Please let us know if the BTA30 Pro will directly support the aptx-Adaptive codec (not using aptx or aptx-HD).


Yes! That would be a game changer. I will definitely buy the BTA30 Pro if it supports aptx-Adaptive.


----------



## FiiO

johnston21 said:


> Noticed the iOS app was updated to accomodate the BTA30 Pro. Please let us know if the BTA30 Pro will directly support the aptx-Adaptive codec (not using aptx or aptx-HD).


No it doesn't. But APTX-LL Bluetooth codec is supported in BTA30Pro.

Best regards


----------



## CJYYZ

FiiO said:


> No it doesn't. But APTX-LL Bluetooth codec is supported in BTA30Pro.
> 
> Best regards


Really? I was under the impression that aptx-ll was being replaced by aptx-adaptive... Shouldn't you future-proof the new version of the BTA30?


----------



## johnston21

BTA30 Pro details here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cre...iver-bta30-pro-is-officially-released.960334/


----------



## FiiO

The information about BTA30Pro has been updated in our Aliexpress store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001677949000.html


----------



## FiiO

*The BTA30Pro is now available in our Amazon USA store: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09J48ZPD4?ref=myi_title_dp*


----------



## MarkParity

No its not, sold out already?


----------



## hmscott (Nov 16, 2021)

Well, it is listed - confirmed by your screenshot - it is simply "sold out".  I've found Amazon has sellers put a limit count on "inventory" based on what is on hand in Amazon warehouses.  But, deliveries continue and there can be gaps of hours or days between "restocking", in this case it may be regional, as I am seeing them in stock here in the mid-west USA right now, minutes between our posts:
https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Transmitter-Receiver-Bluetooth-Headphone/dp/B09J48ZPD4



When a product is constantly going in and out of stock, like when a new product is released, I keep a few tabs open to various sales outlets and refresh the pages to watch, or there are more automated ways to accomplish the same


----------



## FiiO

*Why Would We Develop BTA30 Pro?--From @FiiO Willson*

In early December 2020, shortly after the BTA30 was released, there was already a crisis in chip supply. Considering the material preparation and sales situations at that time, it was expected that the BTA30 could only be sold until June 2021.

After a primary discussion, we roughly held on to two solutions.

*Solution 1:*
Same features, changed DAC: the advantage of this solution was that it required fewer R&D resources and can be brought to market quickly.






*Solution 2:*
It was to improve some functions of the previous BTA30 and make a more perfect product. However, it needed to change many parts and we could not expect the time to market. It would probably be out of stock for at least 2 months.






*Later, after several rounds of evaluation and discussion, we decided to take the second solution.*
Although it would be out of stock for a couple of months, it has supplemented the obvious shortcomings of the product, making for more complete functions and better using experience.

*Compared with the BTA30, the BTA30 Pro comes with new functions as follows.*
1. Added the USB processing chip XMOS, which supports USB lossless decoding (PCM is supported from the previous 48k/16bit to now 384k/24bit).






2. As USB decoding capability becomes stronger, the LDAC Bluetooth transmission is also supported under USB input.






3. Upgraded DSP chip, DSD support has been upgraded from DSD64 to DSD256.






4. Added one-button switching to aptX Low Latency, achieving a lower latency game experience.






*In addition, we have also paid attention to the problems that many BTA30 users have encountered, and made improvements, such as:*
1. Some users complained that it was inconvenient to switch inputs in transmission mode. So we added a new one-button switching between input sources function, and corresponding indicator lights.






2. Some users said that it was too complicated when pairing with 2 Bluetooth headphones. So we separated the pairing by two paring buttons. One button is for one pair of headphones which features corresponding indicator lights.






3. Some users want the Bypass mode, so that they can connect the device to a TV through optical input and then output signals through Bluetooth headphones. After discussion, we decided to take this function in.






This Bypass mode allows you to watch any program anytime with your headphones yet with no interruptions to others. It is very convenient.

*The current BTA30 Pro has the most complete functions and supports the most Bluetooth formats. It can be said that it has become a true "Bluetooth monster". We also believe that it will have better performance than the BTA30 on the market.*


----------



## Gayron

Hi all, I have bought a BTA30 and installed what seems to be the latest firmware, where sound dropping is said to be fixed. But on my unit, whenever I unpause audio after some short time, the sounds starts with a delay and volume increases. I use my unit in DAC mode with my active speakers. What do I do wrong, and can this be fixed? Thanks!


----------



## FiiO

Gayron said:


> Hi all, I have bought a BTA30 and installed what seems to be the latest firmware, where sound dropping is said to be fixed. But on my unit, whenever I unpause audio after some short time, the sounds starts with a delay and volume increases. I use my unit in DAC mode with my active speakers. What do I do wrong, and can this be fixed? Thanks!


We did not reproduce the problem or receive similar feedback from other user. You may try another usb port and cable to see whether it helps? Does other music software help?

Best regards


----------



## ordivergens

Hi All, I want to use the BTA30 with my PS5, but the PS5 (and the PS4 as well I believe) will not allow full scale output for USB dacs and forces it to something like 50%, so it ends up being super quiet even when using maximum volume on whatever BT headphone I am using. I also have a Qudelix 5K which has an option to disregard USB host volume which allows the full range of output from the PS5. Is there any such option on the BTA30?


----------



## FiiO

ordivergens said:


> Hi All, I want to use the BTA30 with my PS5, but the PS5 (and the PS4 as well I believe) will not allow full scale output for USB dacs and forces it to something like 50%, so it ends up being super quiet even when using maximum volume on whatever BT headphone I am using. I also have a Qudelix 5K which has an option to disregard USB host volume which allows the full range of output from the PS5. Is there any such option on the BTA30?


Sorry the BTA30 does not have this option you mentioned. Does the PS5 support other output like optical or coaxial instead? You may check whether those connection work fine instead?

Best regards


----------



## johnston21

Updated to firmware Beta 1.2 that was released Nov-end, seems fine.

Not bothering with the BTA30 Pro. If the Pro had aptx-Adaptive I would.


----------



## CJYYZ

johnston21 said:


> Updated to firmware Beta 1.2 that was released Nov-end, seems fine.
> 
> Not bothering with the BTA30 Pro. If the Pro had aptx-Adaptive I would.


I agree. That was the one feature I wanted added to the Pro that would have made me buy.


----------



## MarkParity

CJYYZ said:


> I agree. That was the one feature I wanted added to the Pro that would have made me buy.


And then there is Aptx-Lossless too. The next BT Transmitter I buy will have to have Adaptive and lossless.


----------



## CJYYZ

MarkParity said:


> And then there is Aptx-Lossless too. The next BT Transmitter I buy will have to have Adaptive and lossless.


I haven't seen any Bluetooth transmitters with AptX adaptive. I was hoping the bta30 pro would be the first.


----------



## Smash526

johnston21 said:


> Updated to firmware Beta 1.2 that was released Nov-end, seems fine.


Can you please share a link to 1.2 beta firmware ?


----------



## johnston21

Smash526 said:


> Can you please share a link to 1.2 beta firmware ?


https://forum.fiio.com/phoneNote/showNoteContent.do?id=202105171735071745832


----------



## tmoss

Are there release notes for the V1.12 beta firmware?  I can't seem to find them anywhere


----------



## Smash526

johnston21 said:


> https://forum.fiio.com/phoneNote/showNoteContent.do?id=202105171735071745832


Thank you, this is v1.12 actually


----------



## FiiO

tmoss said:


> Are there release notes for the V1.12 beta firmware?  I can't seem to find them anywhere


Dear friend,

The beta firmware just improve the stability of Bluetooth connection. So if you meet some problem in Bluetooth connection, you could try to update it. 

Best regards


----------



## kcl003

My BTA-30 broke, buttons and toggles are unresponsive after booting up. only after unplugging the power does it shut down.
Just wanna ask if is it possible to claim warranty from Amazon US even though if it's shipped abroad?

here's some video to show what's happening
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1D-eto0f5_0iK_MOqtHF5i4vzS3ulyYAf/view


----------



## FiiO

kcl003 said:


> My BTA-30 broke, buttons and toggles are unresponsive after booting up. only after unplugging the power does it shut down.
> Just wanna ask if is it possible to claim warranty from Amazon US even though if it's shipped abroad?
> 
> here's some video to show what's happening
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1D-eto0f5_0iK_MOqtHF5i4vzS3ulyYAf/view


Dear friend,

Which country are you located in now? Did you buy it from Amazon USA? You could try to contact the seller for help first. If the seller fails to help, please contact us(support@fiio.com) again with the receipt attached.  

Best regards


----------



## kcl003

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Which country are you located in now? Did you buy it from Amazon USA? You could try to contact the seller for help first. If the seller fails to help, please contact us(support@fiio.com) again with the receipt attached.
> 
> Best regards


I mailed the support and referred me to the service center in the US. I'm from UAE so i was wondering if there's a service center here for Fiio products and if the warranty is also applicable


----------



## FiiO

kcl003 said:


> I mailed the support and referred me to the service center in the US. I'm from UAE so i was wondering if there's a service center here for Fiio products and if the warranty is also applicable


Dear friend,

If you did not buy the product from the local seller in UAE, the local seller may not be able to help.
You could send the receipt to us first. And would you prefer sending back to us in China for check?

Best regards


----------



## kcl003

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> If you did not buy the product from the local seller in UAE, the local seller may not be able to help.
> You could send the receipt to us first. And would you prefer sending back to us in China for check?
> ...


I could do that. I'm just waiting for the mail from the US service center since i've already sent them my invoice.


----------



## K1030

I'm considering purchasing this for my 2.1 setup. How does this that compare to something like a Modi or a Topping E30?


----------



## tudedude

Does this have better sound quality than the btr5? I'm using the btr5 as a Dac but if this has better quality then I might get it.


----------



## CJYYZ

Can someone who has the BTA30 Pro connect APT-X headphones to it and let me know if there is a noticeable lag when watching movies?


----------



## FiiO

tudedude said:


> Does this have better sound quality than the btr5? I'm using the btr5 as a Dac but if this has better quality then I might get it.


The BTR5 has 2.5mm balanced and 3.5mm standard headphone output which the BTA30 does not have. So it is hard to compare the sound between only this two devices.
The BTA30 is more suitable for speakers or DAC instead when using cable connection.  

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

CJYYZ said:


> Can someone who has the BTA30 Pro connect APT-X headphones to it and let me know if there is a noticeable lag when watching movies?


The delay in Bluetooth connection is very small. And if your headphone supports AptX LL Bluetooth codec, the lag may not be noticeable.

Best regards


----------



## CJYYZ (Mar 21, 2022)

Can you be more specific regarding the lag for Apt-x headphones? How many nanoseconds of delay can I expect?


----------



## CJYYZ (Mar 21, 2022)

FiiO said:


> The delay in Bluetooth connection is very small. And if your headphone supports AptX LL Bluetooth codec, the lag may not be noticeable.
> 
> Best regards


Can you be more specific regarding the lag for Apt-x headphones? How many nanoseconds of delay can I expect?


----------



## FiiO

CJYYZ said:


> Can you be more specific regarding the lag for Apt-x headphones? How many nanoseconds of delay can I expect?


Sorry we do not have this data from the engineer. 

Best regards


----------



## Smash526

K1030 said:


> I'm considering purchasing this for my 2.1 setup. How does this that compare to something like a Modi or a Topping E30?


Topping E30 is better, especially if Bluetooth is irrelevant for you


----------



## Smash526

CJYYZ said:


> Can you be more specific regarding the lag for Apt-x headphones? How many nanoseconds of delay can I expect?


With plain aptX about 160ms - *not suitable for movies nor games !*

Get aptX LL headphones, or one of the great BTR adapters FiiO has if your headphones support wired connection (BTR3 here


----------



## CJYYZ

Smash526 said:


> With plain aptX about 160ms - *not suitable for movies nor games !*
> 
> Get aptX LL headphones, or one of the great BTR adapters FiiO has if your headphones support wired connection (BTR3 here


Thanks so much for the info. Unfortunately I have limited funds, so I have to make due with my earbuds for now. I bought these earbuds because aptx adaptive was supposedly cutting edge and the replacement for AptX-LL. But it turns out NO Bluetooth transceivers support aptx adaptive, so I'm stuck with earbuds with nothing to connect them to.


----------



## Smash526

CJYYZ said:


> I bought these earbuds because aptx adaptive was supposedly cutting edge and the replacement for AptX-LL. But it turns out NO Bluetooth transceivers support aptx adaptive, so I'm stuck with earbuds with nothing to connect them to.


Look harder 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vPOftb
Anything based on older CSR chip won't have Adaptive, you'll need something newer based on QC line


----------



## imeem (Mar 24, 2022)

Kean FiiO said:


> This combination has no problem, because 5V is a universal power supply


for power supply, is there a minimum and maximum amp requirement?

EDIT: on the website, i do see 

USB powerDC5V 2A（recommended）


----------



## CJYYZ

Smash526 said:


> Look harder
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_vPOftb
> Anything based on older CSR chip won't have Adaptive, you'll need something newer based on QC line


Cool, thanks! So I should be looking for BT transmitters with a "QC" chipset? Have you used that Tebe transmitter? I've never heard of the brand.


----------



## CJYYZ

CJYYZ said:


> Cool, thanks! So I should be looking for BT transmitters with a "QC" chipset? Have you used that Tebe transmitter? I've never heard of the brand.


I found this chart on the Qualcomm website apparently the QCC 30xx chipset supports AptX Adaptive. Now to find a reputable brand transmitter with that chipset...
https://www.qualcomm.com/media/documents/files/qcc30xx-series-product-brief.pdf


----------



## Smash526 (Mar 26, 2022)

CJYYZ said:


> Have you used that Tebe transmitter? I've never heard of the brand.


Didn't hear of them neither, but buying quite a lot on Ali and as long as it satisfies my needs and works for its' money don't really looking for big brands there.
Don't have, BTA30 here


----------



## Joong

I got bta30 pro recently, which transformed my tv set to a theater with amazing sound.
And this device pushed me to get Btr7, and forbids buying Dap that does not support aptx LL.


----------



## potix (Sep 11, 2022)

I have been using the bta30 for almost a couple years, but I can't understand how to select codecs in the Fiio app. I have the Shure Aonic 50 headphones that support ldac/aptx/aptx-ll and sometimes I want to use them in aptx-ll but despite I uncheck all the codecs except aptx-ll in the Fiio app they will connect to bta30 using ldac (white light).
Does anyone know how to make the codec selection work?


----------



## FiiO

potix said:


> I have been using the bta30 for almost a couple years, but I can't understand how to select codecs in the Fiio app. I have the Shure Aonic 50 headphones that support ldac/aptx/aptx-ll and sometimes I want to use them in aptx-ll but despite I uncheck all the codecs except aptx-ll in the Fiio app they will connect to bta30 using ldac (white light).
> Does anyone know how to make the codec selection work?


Dear friend, 

Please check whether you could disable the LDAC Bluetooth codec in the Bluetooth headphone? Can it help?

Best regards


----------



## potix

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Please check whether you could disable the LDAC Bluetooth codec in the Bluetooth headphone? Can it help?
> 
> Best regards


Thank you for your reply.
The codec is not selectable on the headphones.
Anyway I've just tried again and now it works, probably the issue was due to my other phone or the older version of the app that were not storing the setting properly.


----------



## scarfacegt

Is there big difference in bta 30 vs bta 30 pro,when only using it as an bluetooth transmitter from tv to wireless headphones?


----------



## FiiO

scarfacegt said:


> Is there big difference in bta 30 vs bta 30 pro,when only using it as an bluetooth transmitter from tv to wireless headphones?


Dear friend,

Which input mode would you use? I think there will not be big difference. And you could also read this comparison for help: https://www.fiio.com/bta30pro_comparisons

Best regards


----------



## scarfacegt

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Please check whether you could disable the LDAC Bluetooth codec in the Bluetooth headphone? Can it help?
> 
> Best regards


Looks like im getting the 30 pro 😊 The retailer had wrong info on their site,so i thought they where sending me the standard bta 30.


----------



## scarfacegt

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Which input mode would you use? I think there will not be big difference. And you could also read this comparison for help: https://www.fiio.com/bta30pro_comparisons
> 
> Best regards


Looks like im getting the 30 pro 😊 The retailer had wrong info on their site,so i thought they where sending me the standard bta 30


----------



## FiiO

scarfacegt said:


> Looks like im getting the 30 pro 😊 The retailer had wrong info on their site,so i thought they where sending me the standard bta 30


Dear friend,

Ok, thanks for the kind feedback. Hope you could enjoy it still. And if you are convenient, please remind the retailer to fix the wrong info in their site. Thanks in advance!

Best regards


----------



## scarfacegt

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Ok, thanks for the kind feedback. Hope you could enjoy it still. And if you are convenient, please remind the retailer to fix the wrong info in their site. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Best regards


Im happy i got the bta30 pro,since its the newest version 😊 I told them that the info was wrong,so they have now updated it 😁


----------

